# Limited edition Gold EDGE Kit give-away!



## shaunj66 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Limited edition Gold EDGE Kit give-away!*
Win 1 of 20 limited edition golden carts
** COMPETITION IS NOW CLOSED! **​*Competition time!* And the *EDGE* Team have supplied us with *20 limited edition gold EDGE flash kits* to give away to GBAtempers! Kits include a limited edition gold painted EDGE cart, standard micro SD USB reader and limited edition packaging and banding. Only 60 limited edition gold kits were produced worldwide, and we have *20* to give away to some lucky people!





Fancy getting your hands on one? All you need to do is *design a skin* for use with the EDGE flash cart and submit it to us! We will pick the 20 best skins once the competition ends on *November 14th 2008* and announce the winners by the 15th! Prizes will be shipped worldwide for free.

A skin creation utility is available that will make creating skins a breeze. You can download the Skin Editor via the link below. You don't even need an EDGE cart to test the skins - you can completely test all functionality in the program! And if you win, you get to use your awesome new skin!

*Competition Rules:*
One Entry per person, forum account required, open to all member groups.
You must post your entry in this competition thread and clearly indicate that it is your entry.
Entry previews should be in standard web graphic form (JPG, GIF, PNG etc.). No Flash/Shockwave please.
Entries should not require the installation of additional software.
Entries must not include any illegal, pornographic or offensive material. Entries that are unsuitable will be removed.
The competition ends November 14th 2008 at midnight(GMT).
*Prizes:*
There will be 20 individual winners.
20x limited edition gold EDGE Flash kits (includes gold cart, micro SD USB reader and packaging).
Prizes will be shipped free to most countries.
*Judging:*
Judging will be conducted by the Staff.
The winning entries will be announced some time after the competition closes on November 14th 2008, no set date as all the staff need to cast their votes internally and it's difficult when we're all from different time zones.
Staff's decision is final.
*ENTRY INFORMATION:*
Please upload your skin image preview to an online host and post it as a reply in this thread using the URL tags.
Please upload your skin in RAR or ZIP format and post to an online host and link to it in your skin submission along with the image preview. Do not include additional files in the archive such as executables (readme.txt files are OK though)


 


The competition is open for 2 weeks from the date of this post, so get busy. Please don't hesitate to enter, skins are judged based on their uniqueness and creativity, not photoshopping skills.

Good luck and have fun! 




Discuss and Submit!





 EDGE Skin Editor v1.2





 EDGE DS Homepage



*NEW!* Visit our newly created EDGE forum
Thanks to EDGE Team


----------



## dice (Nov 2, 2008)

shaun you borked the entry info!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks very nice!!

I really admire you guys sometimes!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 2, 2008)

Even if I tried to make one I couldn't test it


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 2, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Even if I tried to make one I couldn't test it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Even if I tried to make one I couldn't test it


yes you could - there is a very nice skin editor, the link is at the bottom of the main post


----------



## Noitora (Nov 2, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 2, 2008)

The price sounds awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll see if I can make something... It won't be good though


----------



## noONE (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool, another competition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Though.. i've never made a skin.. so we'll see if i'll make it.


----------



## setya5785 (Nov 2, 2008)

since this is a one entry per person, can i make any revision to my entry (if needed) before 14th ?


okay here goes

*competition entry :*

skin title : my DS-Lite    (ehm.. or maybe i should say "Seth DS-Lite")

i started this skin to make my own personal DS just for me, hence the name.
i like refreshing image, that is wahy i use fresh green grass (my pc wallpaper actually) as the main background. also added a bit of light gare effect on upper left corner to make it a bit nicer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well actually this is also based on a skin for nds emulator that i made previously, where i add that light effect to imitate a ds screen displaying a flash kit OS (loll funny thing is, i eventually use it on a real DS).

btw, tyo is my other nickname, some calls me seth and some calls tyo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




preview :






skin : click here

Edit : damn... there's a problem with scrollbar transparency in xml, now fixed


----------



## smealum (Nov 2, 2008)

oh shit it's gold


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 2, 2008)

Shaunj66, can you send me you're old avatar?
Not with 666. Thank you


----------



## Hideous (Nov 2, 2008)

How many entries am I allowed to submit?

EDIT: Oh, nevermind, I saw that now.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 2, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> The price sounds awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are 20 prizes, so it doesn't have to be that good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You've got a good chance if you just make something.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Nov 2, 2008)

I suck at design, but maybe if I have free time I will try to come up with something.
But I still don't see why should I care what color my flashcard is(except if I have a golden DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), as long as it is in my DS and working fine.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks cool what are they: new nintendo design of zelda's bermuda triangle flashkid with the latest fashion-london-tweet-print on it?


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 2, 2008)

Rules said:
			
		

> Please don't hesitate to enter, skins are judged based on their uniqueness and creativity, not photoshopping skills.


...
.....
crap.

Both uniqueness and creativity are lacking over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll still try to make something.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Nov 2, 2008)

*My entry is now on page 44*


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 2, 2008)

tKo HaXoR I don't see a download link.


----------



## Kirby102 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wowwww SHINNYYY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DAMN you have 20 of the 60 that's limited... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AWESOME

I'll try in this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Uniqueness and originality ey... beh I fail at that... but we'll see if it is... original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck too everyone doing this


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 2, 2008)

I probably wont enter. I'm good at designing but im sorta n00b at Photoshop still >__


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Nov 2, 2008)

There! I fixed it. Forgot to post my link


----------



## Rebellion (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm gonna have some fun!


----------



## jlj (Nov 2, 2008)

hello this is my first skin and post here   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it is a left for dead skin












 the menu doesn't look right in the collage screen shot for some reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the icons are a let down D:
download

version 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












redone the icons for menu and cheats also a new scrollbar
check it out 
	


also for the pity vote I have an R4 but no more updates   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (saddest looking face)


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 2, 2008)

Is the edge skin format realy as limiting as it seems? only 1 bottom image for all the different screens?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Is the edge skin format realy as limiting as it seems? only 1 bottom image for all the different screens?


Yes, that's true.....All screens share the same background!


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 2, 2008)

Would be cool to have one, yet it wold look incredibly odd on my black NDSL, anyway i already got a normal EDGE, would be nice to see them make a white colored one don't you think ?


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 2, 2008)

You guys can count me in on this one. I'm reworking my old R4/M3 Simply skin to start with but one of my concept site designs would fit the bill here after some work!


----------



## MirageStrike (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope my skin makes it in cause i can really use another one for reading E-Books   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

The theme i'm submitting is Rurouni Kenshin.

Preview:



Spoiler












Download Here


----------



## ds22 (Nov 2, 2008)

hello,
this is my entry for the competition








LINK: http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=GY0AMUGT


----------



## kevenka (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The rouroni kenshin one)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 2, 2008)

Is it really made in gold?


----------



## Zaiga (Nov 2, 2008)

I won't enter, but good luck guys!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 2, 2008)

Black and White


----------



## Noitora (Nov 2, 2008)

This is my current progress:




I'm drawing everything from scratch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shall I continue it?
(I also put some kind of watermark to the image so nobody would copy it)
I couldn't get a screenshot of both screens and I took the lower part and photoshopped it, it looks somewhat better actually.
Feedback please!


----------



## scootmcfly (Nov 2, 2008)

I would love one of these, but I am an old dog who can't learn new tricks. Can we arm-wrestle instead?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 2, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Is it really made in gold?








Dude... Gold paint.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 2, 2008)

*Competition Entry*

I think that this Theme Is Utterly Awesome because There arent Much Good Strider Skins


*Posts merged*

How do u add pics to the Post


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 2, 2008)

I suck at Photo Editing, and I have a CycloDS, so I'm not in. Good Luck eyeryone! I will use your skins.


----------



## omgmog (Nov 2, 2008)

download

using free icons from the Tango! project. Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A tip for anybody, image dimensions:

bottom.bmp and top.bmp = 256px x 192px
menu-icons.bmp = 128px x 192px
cheat-icons.bmp = 32px x 48px
scrollbar.bmp = 8px x 64px


edit:

it appears people don't care to read the posts before posting


----------



## Sstew (Nov 2, 2008)

Will give this a shot sometime next week, Good luck everyone.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 2, 2008)

*Compitition Entry*

i thought i would make a Strider skin because there arent many and hes to cool not to have any






Skin Download


----------



## SuperGustafson9 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow A Gold Edge Kit Give-away? This Might Be Interesting!

This Will Be Some Use For Some Of My Roms That Would Not Work On My Max Media Dock!

If I Get Selected As A Winner I Will Be Happy!


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 2, 2008)

My bad Here is the Skin download Link
Skin Download


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 2, 2008)

F#$%! okay HERE is the Real LINK
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yzyfmmy2egt


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 2, 2008)

Oooo, neat. I think I have a good idea that might win.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 2, 2008)

*Compitition Entry*

Ok lets try this Again all together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My Skin


----------



## omegableach (Nov 2, 2008)

This took me some time to make ... with all the editing and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ENJOY

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8HLKNEHR





The special thing is, when you scroll over the aero icons, the icons turn to bleach characters ^^


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Nov 2, 2008)

*My entry is now on page 44*


----------



## kevenka (Nov 2, 2008)

haxor, I like your cyclod dS theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you make more like that in the future ^^


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks dude! Wish me luck


----------



## SpixShadow (Nov 2, 2008)

I immediately put to work!


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 2, 2008)

when i try to upload onto imageshack do i do it all at once or do i do em 1 at a time??
And then, when i upload here, how can i make it so i can have a giant picture showing all my work at once?


----------



## metron (Nov 2, 2008)

I cant install the .net framework becouse I dont have a legit copy of windows. Anyone know a work around? or is it possible to create a skin without the editor? If so then how?


----------



## War (Nov 2, 2008)

*HELL YES!* I need another flashcart for my friend, and what better to get him than a limited edition EDGE? Plus, graphic designing is right up my alley!


----------



## omegableach (Nov 2, 2008)

EDIT: see earlier post for skin


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 2, 2008)

NPmetron said:
			
		

> I cant install the .net framework becouse I dont have a legit copy of windows. Anyone know a work around? or is it possible to create a skin without the editor? If so then how?


Last time I checked, the .Net Framework redist installer doesn't do a validation check. Still, I could be wrong but try here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;displaylang=en


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 2, 2008)

luckily i can run it on my mac now, or else i would of had to sit out or use my little netbook!


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 2, 2008)

Come now shaun, unless you're implying staff can enter then this isn't open to ALL member groups. =P
Best of luck to everyone.
Remember, just submitting an entry gives you a pretty good chance at winning one so don't hesitate to try.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Nov 2, 2008)

Really!? This Gold EDGE seems like one of the best flash carts to own!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Come now shaun, unless you're implying staff can enter then this isn't open to ALL member groups. =P
> Best of luck to everyone.
> Remember, just submitting an entry gives you a pretty good chance at winning one so don't hesitate to try.


Haha,  I was just thinking the same  thing.....Shame I can't enter...I have some  projects I can adopt!! (although, many already know what would I make)..


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 2, 2008)

It's looks great to have it. I'm working on my skin


----------



## metron (Nov 2, 2008)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> NPmetron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea but I need service pack 2 to install it. to get service pack 2 your system has to be validated.


----------



## omegableach (Nov 2, 2008)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> Really!? This Gold EDGE seems like one of the best flash carts to own!


True DAT!!! But it only looks cool, it doesnt even have rts like high quality flashcards like cyclo and scdsone3


----------



## Ruud91 (Nov 2, 2008)

This one is by me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the edge menu that had to be the default (I Think)






And this are the icons:






Here is the Download
Enjoy!


----------



## War (Nov 2, 2008)

The EDGE seems like a pretty good cart to me. Sure, it's not as good as CycloDS, but it's above average in terms of overall features and support. Either way, I won't be keeping it if I win, so that's fine with me. My friend has an R4 that doesn't even work right, so trust me.... at this point, anything would be better for him! xD


----------



## Searinox (Nov 2, 2008)

Interesting. So in order to win an EDGE you have to design a skin for EDGE, and how are you going to know what it looks like unless you have one in the first place? I'm ganna skip this one out. I'm no artist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Devilishly tempting though~


----------



## omegableach (Nov 2, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Interesting. So in order to win an EDGE you have to design a skin for EDGE, and how are you going to know what it looks like unless you have one in the first place? I'm ganna skip this one out. I'm no artist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the skin editor gives you a preview of the skin


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 2, 2008)

skin editor requires .net framework? no love for linux users?


----------



## omegableach (Nov 2, 2008)

El Blacksheep said:
			
		

> skin editor requires .net framework? no love for linux users?


sorry no love...cant linux emulate windows like how windows can emulate a mac???


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 2, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Interesting. So in order to win an EDGE you have to design a skin for EDGE, and how are you going to know what it looks like unless you have one in the first place? I'm ganna skip this one out. I'm no artist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Download the Cyclo Template, EDGE's skin are the same.


----------



## science (Nov 2, 2008)

I know magazine staff have been allowed to enter past competitions, so are we allowed to enter this one? Seems like a lot of fun, and a cool chance to get a really rare flashcart!


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 2, 2008)

omegableach said:
			
		

> El Blacksheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it can, but the .net framework doesn't install right. i'd have to use some experimental version of wine which would probably fubar a bunch of other things on my system.
@ Devs: STOP USING .NET!


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 2, 2008)

entry removed, i did a new one.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 2, 2008)

mmm.....maybe i will spraypaint my acekard2 gold later....

but, when is the edge getting its own forum anyway?


----------



## MirageStrike (Nov 2, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> mmm.....maybe i will spraypaint my acekard2 gold later....
> 
> but, when is the edge getting its own forum anyway?



It just did a couple of days ago  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

MirageStrike said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd it for ya!


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 2, 2008)

NPmetron said:
			
		

> AshuraZro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If service pack 2 is a concern, I think you need to get your hands on a new xp corp iso. Also, you can always make a skin without an editor, the hardest part is testing though. Without an EDGE or cyclo, it's kind of hard to figure out exactly how it will turn out. Plus you'd need to edit an xml file but that's pretty straight forward as it's all labeled.

Also, to Linux and Mac users. Just install either VMware Server or VMware Fusion depending on your OS and install Windows into a VM. Not just for this but it will surely come in handy for other things!


----------



## Alato (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh cool, I have an EDGE(although I'm selling it soon).

I have a couple ideas for skins. One idea isn't the most unique all though it would look great, and the other is a skin for one of my favorite games and it would be somewhat unique, although I'm not sure how it would turn out...

Hmm... We'll see... I'll try to submit something, though. Not only did I want to make an EDGE skin anyway, but limited edition cards? I'm in.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now if only my trial of photoshop didn't run out...


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool, I'll make one


----------



## NDStemp (Nov 2, 2008)

Bleh I tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























 Download here


----------



## Mr.Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what format the text letters EDGE are in? Or is this just made up?


----------



## War (Nov 2, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I know magazine staff have been allowed to enter past competitions, so are we allowed to enter this one? Seems like a lot of fun, and a cool chance to get a really rare flashcart!


Science, you're too cool to enter.


----------



## asuri (Nov 2, 2008)

not to be a dick or anything 
are there plagiarism rules-icons used from some popular theme etc backgrounds used from the internet just slapped on?


----------



## golden (Nov 2, 2008)

hey those golden flashcarts suite my username nicely. lol

maybe i can win one. I'll try to make a skin sometime next week. nice job on another contest guys. you guys are great.


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 2, 2008)

asuri said:
			
		

> not to be a dick or anything
> are there plagiarism rules-icons used from some popular theme etc backgrounds used from the internet just slapped on?


There aren't rules listed for that, but remember they mentioned that creativity matters. The plagiarism will be weeded out through staff voting I'm sure.


----------



## dohclude (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is my Entry:







Download here -------> Edge Carbon Fiber.zip


----------



## Covarr (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm definitely going to enter this one, though I plan on making use of as much of this time as possible. I like a lot of the skins that have been entered so far, but I bet most of them could probably be even better if they'd used the next roughly two weeks for that little extra bit of polish. That's really the key to winning.

edit: I probably shouldn't give any advice to any of you. In fact, you guys should submit crap themes so that I can win.


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 2, 2008)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what format the text letters EDGE are in? Or is this just made up?



They probably use a shape tool or something in photoshop or something, it's not a font they downloaded, but you can always use whatthefont.com to check if there is any similar.


----------



## metron (Nov 2, 2008)

Blue Flower
I am not submiting it yet so this isnt my entrant but can someone test this out since I dont have A Edge or Cyclo? Greatly appreciated! If it turned out good then ill put the previews up and submit it.


----------



## NDStemp (Nov 2, 2008)

NPmetron said:
			
		

> Blue Flower
> I am not submiting it yet so this isnt my entrant but can someone test this out since I dont have A Edge or Cyclo? Greatly appreciated! If it turned out good then ill put the previews up and submit it.



You can use the Edge skin editor located on the first page of this thread...


----------



## metron (Nov 2, 2008)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> NPmetron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. my version of Windows isnt legit so I cant download the .net framework thing. so i cant use that


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 2, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> OK, here's my attempt, i may edit it later, but i cant test it on hardware (don't have an edge).
> I sure wish I could have used more than one bg image, I really had to leave a lot out cos it looked crap on the other screens.
> 
> 
> ...




lolfail...

flashcarts dont work on dsi =P


----------



## Quiche_on_a_leas (Nov 2, 2008)

This is my entry:

Red Cube Wall




Clicky for full size.

Download

Regards

(_Edit:_ Indicating that this is my entry.)


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh man I think I am gonna enter this one.


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 2, 2008)

NPmetron said:
			
		

> Blue Flower
> I am not submiting it yet so this isnt my entrant but can someone test this out since I dont have A Edge or Cyclo? Greatly appreciated! If it turned out good then ill put the previews up and submit it.
> 
> Tried it and it works.
> ...



Yeah, just what I thought too.


----------



## matthew.villa (Nov 2, 2008)

Competition entry:

Name: Edge Competition entry

I made this on what I like To play on my Ds and yes I like to play mario so mario fans will like this.

Here is my preview if bad picture there is one in my skin link 








Skin download here
http://www.mediafire.com/?pjzmimzjjzv


----------



## metron (Nov 2, 2008)

Thx! Ill fix the pink borders real quick. mind testing when I get that done again?


----------



## Ceesjah (Nov 2, 2008)

This is my entry ^^ I hope it comes out okay xD






Downloading can be done here:
http://rapidshare.com/files/160283023/Hina...eesjah.zip.html
(sorry but i dont know how to embed a link in a post, i dont do this much)

Well i hope y'all like it ^^

EDIT:

I edited it a bit, hope thats allowed..???


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 2, 2008)

Actually change of heart. I will enter this contest. I just have to think of something creative though. HMMM...


----------



## WB3000 (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's my submission to the contest. I wanted to create a skin that would mimic the look of the regular DS menu, and I think it turned out pretty good. I only wish there could be multiple backgrounds for the bottom screen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT 1: Took Costello's advice posted a few pages up; all of the same files are now hosted on GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Download: BackToBasics - EDGE SKin

Here's the skin collage preview:





Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 2, 2008)

Time to check out the competition before putting my entry out there to amaze you all. lol


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 2, 2008)

here is a preview of what mine will look.
dont know if is any gud.  but i like it.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?ilnmgzmmtoj


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 2, 2008)

NPmetron said:
			
		

> Thx! Ill fix the pink borders real quick. mind testing when I get that done again?



Sure


----------



## cepheus (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is my skin entry for this competition! EDGE-GOLDEN!
I have never made skins before and I have never spent so much time on paint lol.

Hope you guys like it =D








Download link:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JNZT9ZJ2


----------



## metron (Nov 2, 2008)

Blue Flower Edge
their is the updated version. should look good now. let me know how it works! Thx again


----------



## Lord Toon (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is my entry...I really want a Gold EDGE card!//

UPDATE: I've changed my previous one to this now. This is Final:






http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2LGGNJRK


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 2, 2008)

NPmetron said:
			
		

> Blue Flower Edge
> their is the updated version. should look good now. let me know how it works! Thx again



It works fine now, no pink around the edges of the icons. Tho I recommend you put some other color on selection so you see what you are targeting in lists etc. so it won't be the same color as the window fill color.


----------



## Martino (Nov 2, 2008)

Deleted this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, need some new inspiration


----------



## Triforce (Nov 2, 2008)

90% or more of the skins I've looked at over the posts seem to be all made from images taken off the internet. Are there no rules on this?
I think judges should understand in a style competition it's really unfair to use someone else's graphics.

Most people (just like on ndsthemes) will make their skins from resized wallpaper backgrounds and steal icons off the net. Will this sort of thing be taken into consideration, and how will the judges know if the skin is made from original graphics or not? 

People that do draw everything themselves should really note so in the post because it brings attention that you didn't just take artwork and resize, crop, cut/paste a skin together with really no effort at all.

Sorry to moan about it, i just think that every post should note if the skin they create is original, or someone else's artwork


----------



## metron (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I got it now.  anyway here it is people!

top screen:





bottom screen:





full download: 
Blue Flower Edge

icons:


----------



## Lord Toon (Nov 2, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> 90% or more of the skins I've looked at over the posts seem to be all made from images taken off the internet. Are there no rules on this?
> I think judges should understand in a style competition it's really unfair to use someone else's graphics.
> 
> Most people (just like on ndsthemes) will make their skins from resized wallpaper backgrounds and steal icons off the net. Will this sort of thing be taken into consideration, and how will the judges know if the skin is made from original graphics or not?
> ...


Ya know, I never thought of it like that. I just design skins of stuff I like. If the contest requires to design original work, Then I'll change it to something new...If its ok to the judges of course.//


----------



## Ruud91 (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol, if the judge want my psd images for judging than they can have em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I made all by myself exept fot the offical edge logo xD


----------



## metron (Nov 2, 2008)

just wondering. If ever needed is it ok to edit your theme after submiting it?


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 2, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> 90% or more of the skins I've looked at over the posts seem to be all made from images taken off the internet. Are there no rules on this?
> I think judges should understand in a style competition it's really unfair to use someone else's graphics.
> 
> Most people (just like on ndsthemes) will make their skins from resized wallpaper backgrounds and steal icons off the net. Will this sort of thing be taken into consideration, and how will the judges know if the skin is made from original graphics or not?
> ...



Well, tbh, you got a point but I doubt that people that want Mario on the top or bottom background wants to draw the mario them selfs so they uses Nintendo's "version" of Mario which I think is okay myself. Maybe if someone on the Internet made a cool wallpaper and posted it on let's say deviant art and people borrow it from that person it might be like someone else made the stuff and the skin maker only put it together but now most people only use images with characters such as Mario, Naruto etc.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 2, 2008)

In my opinion.. the gold doesn't look that great on the edge flashcart. But I'm gonna enter to get my cousin a flashcart since it's too expensive to buy one at the moment. The Canadian stock market's really low and CAD to USD is around 20% difference.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways, good luck to all.


----------



## hankchill (Nov 2, 2008)

_*Here is my entry to the competition:*_






Prove your L33tness on your Nintendo DS with a classic Atari 2600 look and feel!

Download Here


----------



## Eon-Rider (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh god... They look amazing. I have no image editing skills though. ;-;


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 2, 2008)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Oh god... They look amazing. I have no image editing skills though. ;-;



Most wow's by people won't give you a golden EDGE. Creativity have a big role in this, so you can just do something creative. Go out and take some photos and cut a bit in them and put them together in a skin, there are plenty of skinning guides out there.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 2, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> _*Here is my entry to the competition:*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o0o, I'm liking this one.
And it's not even flashy. -hint hint-


----------



## playallday (Nov 2, 2008)

I suck at skins but I'll try!

EDIT:  If we want to enter do we just post it here?


----------



## Hideous (Nov 2, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE the Atari 2600 one.


----------



## Swip (Nov 2, 2008)

YAY!! New skins for my Cyclo.


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice skins this far!


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 2, 2008)

Hurray for plagiarism.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 2, 2008)

The skin editor freezes up on me when I try to load an image


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the Edge card, A Gold one would be amazing!


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 2, 2008)

Skin has been updated.


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 2, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> 90% or more of the skins I've looked at over the posts seem to be all made from images taken off the internet. Are there no rules on this?
> I think judges should understand in a style competition it's really unfair to use someone else's graphics.
> 
> Most people (just like on ndsthemes) will make their skins from resized wallpaper backgrounds and steal icons off the net. Will this sort of thing be taken into consideration, and how will the judges know if the skin is made from original graphics or not?
> ...



*could we get some official word on this please?*
i was excited to jump into photoshop and render some interesting designs, but if people are just going to steal work from the net and claim it as their own then why even bother with originality :/


----------



## nitrodude150 (Nov 2, 2008)

ok the starcraft skin r0X!


----------



## hankchill (Nov 2, 2008)

El Blacksheep said:
			
		

> *could we get some official word on this please?*
> i was excited to jump into photoshop and render some interesting designs, but if people are just going to steal work from the net and claim it as their own then why even bother with originality :/



I agree with El Blacksheep on this, there's too much downloading of pictures from the internet and using the entire thing as a backdrop for your skin -- It shows no creative value at all, it just goes to show you can resize a picture. That's why I thought to myself and gave a theme to my skin, while drawing it myself pixel by pixel, to give it that Atari feel. My skin is also based of an Atari game, betcha can't guess which one


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 2, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> El Blacksheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, your really a fast working, doing that for me should have taken a day just to make the DS pixel by pixel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, good job on the skin!


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, the staff will be judging on creativity first and foremost and a majority of slap on skins are easy to tell apart.
For other potential slap on skins...hmm, hard to tell unless we ask everyone to submit work in progress files or something.
Or other members happen to know where the original work came from.


----------



## Hideous (Nov 2, 2008)

Download Skin

Hope I get in that top 20. No plagiarism on this one, boys


----------



## m41n3y (Nov 2, 2008)

Hideous said:
			
		

> Download Skin
> 
> Hope I get in that top 20. No plagiarism on this one, boys



Hideous, how did you make a preview like that?


and also, i really dont want my work being stolen and reused as an entry seeing as theres no way to stop it from being stolen as we have to put the download link on here.

Is there a way around this? Like posting up the preview but not the dl link or something. 

Im fine with either way but i would prefer not to get work plaguerised.


----------



## Hideous (Nov 2, 2008)

With the skin editor, linked in the first post.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow for a guy who's name is Hideous, that certainly does NOT look hideous. Lol that looks great!


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 2, 2008)

m41n3y said:
			
		

> Hideous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the DS Skin Editor, there is a link in the first post to their file archive where you can download it.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 2, 2008)

But even when plagiarizing, you still need to do something,
or else you wouldn't even win.
I had to crop the SC screen, rearrange the tech things, and keep transfrring back and forth through my little netbook, for i didnt want to install .net
It took roughly 1 and a half hours.
If i just grabbed a screen with SC on it, set it as a background, it woulda just looked weird, and not as good.
also, thanks, nitrodude150.


----------



## m41n3y (Nov 2, 2008)

oh nah, ive made a skin i just want to know how to make a professional preview like that, with the name in the top right etc. did you do it yourself, because i think ive seen someone else have a similar preview also.


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 2, 2008)

Btw, will you be able to change your skin if your not happy with it before the final date? i.e. November 15th.

*Posts merged*



			
				m41n3y said:
			
		

> oh nah, ive made a skin i just want to know how to make a professional preview like that, with the name in the top right etc. did you do it yourself, because i think ive seen someone else have a similar preview also.



You do the screenshot with the DS Skin Editor.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 2, 2008)

My entry with a  skin based on CCTV.
The 2 digital photos used for making it are taken by me.
Link : http://qshare.com/get/565922/CCTV-SkarTheB...n-2008.rar.html
Preview:


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 2, 2008)

quite ostentatious...


----------



## Defiance (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone know of a good file-uploader?  Or can I just upload it from the GBAtemp servers?


----------



## neonix (Nov 2, 2008)

This is an awesome prize and a competition I can get into! Expect an entry close to the deadline.


----------



## War (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'm gonna wait close to the end date to put up my submission ;D Gotta check out the competition first.


----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Anyone know of a good file-uploader?  Or can I just upload it from the GBAtemp servers?


post any pictures here: http://pix.gbatemp.net
and upload your skin to the download center: http://Gbatemp.net/?act=downloads


----------



## Koekje (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay, here is my entry. I never really used paint or any drawing/picture-editing tool before so i gave it a try.
I hope you guys like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://supertosti.furion.nl/screen_shot_collage.PNG

Download here!

The menu icons aren't correct at the screenshot, it shows the second image of the first button only. But i guess that's old news already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I can't get the image in here, it still shows up as a link. Can someone tell me how to fix this so it should appear as an image here?)


----------



## Beige (Nov 2, 2008)

*Contest Entry*
Hey, long time GBATemp reader, first time poster.  I have a simplistic skin to upload.  Don't take it as a lazy effort, it took a while to angle the images around.

*MonochromE*




*~There is beauty in simplicity~*
PS: The icons are, in fact, Chinese.  The translation is accurate, I swear on it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Download


----------



## neonix (Nov 2, 2008)

How are the other 40 gold carts being circulated?


----------



## metron (Nov 2, 2008)

Still don't know if we're allowed to update the skins after submitting them so I updated it anyway since it looked so Plain. Anyway here:

Top screen:





Bottom screen:





Direct download:
File Factory: Blue Flower Edge

icons:


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 2, 2008)

People should really wait a week or so. Seeing multiple versions in the same day is likely going to create a headache for no good reason.


----------



## itsRANDELL (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol competition ends on my birthday. it will be a nice birthday gift. :]


----------



## MegaRockMan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Contest Entry* Created by me on paint im putting my hopes into this "Mirror."




Skin download http://www.megaupload.com/?f=JABR4JIH


----------



## Covarr (Nov 2, 2008)

*Corkboard*
*by Covarr*

*Yes, this is my entry. No more versions are coming.*






In spite of having said previously that I'd make full use of the time given, I realized how absurd that was. It didn't take me NEARLY as long as I'd expected to get the exact results I was looking for. Anyway, here it is. Hope y'all like it.

*Update: Version 1.1 fixes the scrollbar transparency. *Not changing the preview, because it showed it correctly in the first place.* I replaced the preview with one made by the CycloDS skin tester.
Download it here.*


----------



## JPH (Nov 2, 2008)

If you _really_ want to win - make a Costello-themed skin.


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 2, 2008)

corkboard & the retro-atari skins are my faves so far


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 2, 2008)

ROFLMFAOOOOOO

I like your sense of humour JPH.


----------



## AgvirtheSilent (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's my competition entry:






Download: MediaFire

Based off of Izuna: The Legend of the Unemployed Ninja.


----------



## SpixShadow (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello ,

Here is my entry :







Download link (Megaupload)


Enjoy


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 3, 2008)

how do i upload as an image here? i need help


----------



## Covarr (Nov 3, 2008)

Most of us are using photo hosting services such as Photobucket, ImageShack, or flickr.


----------



## nathenlieu (Nov 3, 2008)

heres mine...
(It's not very good...)






















Heres The Download Link
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ntjnjmiwwm2


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> how do i upload as an image here? i need help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## double_vision (Nov 3, 2008)

i have a question... this is a pretty sweet looking edge card! can you buy em?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

charlieiscool12 said:
			
		

> i have a question... this is a pretty sweet looking edge card! can you buy em?


From what we know so far, no!
Those are promo carts for contents and such!


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 3, 2008)

nathenlieu said:
			
		

> heres mine...



nice render. what'd you use to make it? maya?


----------



## GamerzInc (Nov 3, 2008)

Wish my wacom was back from repair or I at least had a mouse.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 3, 2008)

charlieiscool12 said:
			
		

> i have a question... this is a pretty sweet looking edge card! can you buy em?


Nope! They are limited edition (of 60). Not available for sale.


----------



## Banger (Nov 3, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> charlieiscool12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unless one of the winners or one of the users that gets one of the 60 sells it ;-)


Also I think submissions should be in its own topic for them to be easier to be spotted by users. (But thats just me)


I will probably enter, I hope I win if I do as the contest ends the day after my birthday and would be a nice birthday gift upgrade from my R4.


----------



## Nintenterd (Nov 3, 2008)

Is The gold EDGE made with real Gold? or its plastic gold? if its real, then ok im kool wit dat,

But if its plastic, just take the sticker off of The edge u already have, block the reader parts(the metal contacts with paper) and buy some gold spray paint, then spary the whole edge, if possible buy a new EDGE Sticker off of EBAY or use ur old one...

Pfft...soo hard, and onyl 60 were made world wide? there u go just made 61..


----------



## qim (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay, here's my entry...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:-) 






Download here.


----------



## Cokeman999 (Nov 3, 2008)

Heres my honest shot at this..




For the download, just Click Here
Please give me some feedback..I tried really hard!


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if its possible to get the skin editor working with crossover on a mac? I dont want to have to set up vmware for this comp

or, are there some dimensions to create skins manually?


----------



## NDStemp (Nov 3, 2008)

Nintenterd said:
			
		

> Is The gold EDGE made with real Gold? or its plastic gold? if its real, then ok im kool wit dat,
> 
> But if its plastic, just take the sticker off of The edge u already have, block the reader parts(the metal contacts with paper) and buy some gold spray paint, then spary the whole edge, if possible buy a new EDGE Sticker off of EBAY or use ur old one...
> 
> Pfft...soo hard, and onyl 60 were made world wide? there u go just made 61..




Of course it's plastic! Besides, why would someone give away real gold >.


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 3, 2008)

entry removed, i did a different one


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's a small preview of what mine is going to look like. Its not done though, going to fix it later.

Top Screen:





Bottom Screen:





I'm trying to emphasize the "edge" in Hedgehog somehow but its not working well. Comment?


----------



## omgmog (Nov 3, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if its possible to get the skin editor working with crossover on a mac? I dont want to have to set up vmware for this comp
> 
> or, are there some dimensions to create skins manually?
> 
> ...


----------



## MirageStrike (Nov 3, 2008)

EDIT: ^ beat me to it >.


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 3, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to emphasize the "edge" in Hedgehog somehow but its not working well. Comment?



try using white text with a black stroke for those letters.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 3, 2008)

El Blacksheep said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thats a nice idea. Why did I think of that?


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 3, 2008)

Since when the hell did they make GOLD carts now?

Now I'm REALLY going to get pissed off for buying a regular one when the GOLD one could of been available.

Might as well work on a skin,

I post it here right?


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 3, 2008)

Are they real gold?


----------



## hankchill (Nov 3, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Since when the hell did they make GOLD carts now?
> 
> Now I'm REALLY going to get pissed off for buying a regular one when the GOLD one could of been available.
> 
> ...



The Gold one isn't available, they only made 60 of them (as mentioned in an earlier post by Shaun)


----------



## blu9987 (Nov 3, 2008)

there should be a separate thread for submissions or something.  It would seem that some entries could get lost amongst the 13 pages (so far) and this is only the first day.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's mine.






*Download*
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3625


----------



## Chopders (Nov 3, 2008)

*My entry*;

*Icons*;





*Screens collage*;





Download; MediaFire


PS: Covarr, very nice entry!


----------



## Zim05 (Nov 3, 2008)

Chopders said:
			
		

> *My entry*;
> 
> *Icons*;
> 
> ...



Excellent Work!


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 3, 2008)

OMFG Yo i Have to win One of these ive been thinking of getting a Cyclo but people say R4DS is Better but i dont know. this would be great Though!


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Aperture Science Theme





Newer Version Download | MediaFire
Older Version Download | MediaFire

--Edit--

Made the main Aperture logo have more depth...

--2nd Edit--

I just forgot that I had the icon rips on my computer. I forgot where I got them from however but I do believe that they look better than the bg-less images, though I had to replace some of them.


----------



## asuri (Nov 3, 2008)

I are in

Raw files : (none)
Time       : 1:15p.m.-5:30p.m.  





Download EdgeInvaders


----------



## Vergency (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my entry into the contest, Whisper:






Download Whisper via Mediafire


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 3, 2008)

how can i post a skin preview like that? i used photobucket and imageshack but i dunno what thing i was supposed to use


----------



## m3rox (Nov 3, 2008)

If you use imageshack, there's a + at the bottom of the page after you upload your image.  It says not to use that link on forums, that's the one you wanna grab.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 3, 2008)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> how can i post a skin preview like that? i used photobucket and imageshack but i dunno what thing i was supposed to use


When you upload it to photobucket, you get 4 links, Email & IM, Direct Link, HTML Code, and IMG Code. Use the IMG Code (which is the last one) and post it.


----------



## resres (Nov 3, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing hankchill just mentioned.  Haha.  I'll hop on later to do some photoshopping.  I'm a bit rusty. =p


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 3, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if its possible to get the skin editor working with crossover on a mac? I dont want to have to set up vmware for this comp
> 
> or, are there some dimensions to create skins manually?


Well, you should try installing .net for the same bottle.
I haven't tried it, but it should work.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 3, 2008)

Alright, here is my entry:
Just reediting my submission so its more viewable:




TY for the tips and just to know the download link is http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/4642/sc...tcollageou9.png via RapidShare

I tried as best i could. Good luck to all other contestants. The only thing i changed is my name and the skin name. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## asuri (Nov 3, 2008)

shadowhunter93
if you mean how you make those collages, download the EDGE Skin Editor v1.2 , load your files, select the collage, save screenshot

try to put more effort into it no offense


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am in the process of making a totally awesome skin.

I will post it when finished.

I think there should be a separate forum for entries.

I also think the forum for entries should disable right-clicking to avoid people stealing your icons etc.


----------



## Dragonpike (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my entry, EdgeFUSION.












http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8QJWSMBA


----------



## Gian (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm entering too.
Already have an idea what I'm gonna submit.

I think a topic to post entries would be more organized.
And I have a question-
Would the Cyclo Skin Editor also work for this?
I mean, *can we post the preview using the Cyclo editor?*
It's pretty much the same thing, right?


----------



## Vergency (Nov 3, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I also think the forum for entries should disable right-clicking to avoid people stealing your icons etc.



Umm, when you download the skin, you're getting the icons..


----------



## NemesisHunter (Nov 3, 2008)

Any reccommended upload websites to host our skins?

And for the thumbnail previews?

I'm thinking ImageShack and PhotoBucket are good enough for previews, but I'm not sure which is a reliable web host for keeping our files.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 3, 2008)

NemesisHunter said:
			
		

> Any reccommended upload websites to host our skins?
> 
> And for the thumbnail previews?
> 
> I'm thinking ImageShack and PhotoBucket are good enough for previews, but I'm not sure which is a reliable web host for keeping our files.



you can upload your skin to the gbatemp server (go to downloads, then click "add a file").


----------



## NemesisHunter (Nov 3, 2008)

Ah, thx m3rox.  I'll go work on one in the next couple days.  Sounds awesome.


----------



## hksmrchan (Nov 3, 2008)

This is my entry. I entrust you to it. Do with it what you will. It's fate is in your hands.

NDSthemes download:
http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/details/cyclods/4e297f6901

Mirror:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8W7P5YI5


----------



## Zombiej (Nov 3, 2008)

My Entry:
First attempt ever, do your worst.






*Download*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6ABWF2A4


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Nov 3, 2008)

People are making accounts to post extra entries! You should have at least 50 posts for your theme to count! Somebody post this in the rules or something..


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 3, 2008)

or IP's should be checked on new accounts for proxy's and matching IP's from existing accounts


----------



## Zombiej (Nov 3, 2008)

The 50 posts would be difficult, being as I just joined 2 days ago


----------



## Vergency (Nov 3, 2008)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> People are making accounts to post extra entries! You should have at least 50 posts for your theme to count! Somebody post this in the rules or something..


Umm, I'm pretty sure the admins can tell what everyone's IP Address is to tell if they are extra accounts or not.

I've been a lurker to this forum (The Homebrew and M3 Sections) and this was an excellent opportunity to join the community.


----------



## ace90099 (Nov 3, 2008)

-
-
*Competition Entry:*

*Title:* Edge Gold

I'm not that good at making skins but I thought I'd give it a try, cuz you never know when you might find something new that your good at plus I really want a gold EDGE cart.

*Preview:*





*Download Link:*
Edge Gold Skin
even though the file is on rapidshare you won't have to wait to download it.
-
-


----------



## marcateyou (Nov 3, 2008)

-Withdrawn-


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 3, 2008)

EDIT: I made an updated version. You can find it here:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113...p;#entry1520359


----------



## arsenal-rider&#3 (Nov 3, 2008)

can someone tell me how to upload my EDGE skin for the Gold Edge competition please.


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 3, 2008)

Working on a theme right now. My idea might not be original (vista theme), but I am pretty proud of how it is coming along  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would it be easier for the judges to do their thing if there was a thread for Entries only? That way the judges wouldn't have to sift through comments to find entries?


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 3, 2008)

20 is a bit too much for this forum, don't you think?


----------



## Shryquill (Nov 3, 2008)

my skin is there please look at it i hope you like it


----------



## Hiyuux (Nov 3, 2008)

ENTRY





download>
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2z0zyaiyzdz


-thanks


----------



## redact (Nov 3, 2008)

EDIT: entry removed, newer/better one will be finished soon


----------



## sylphyaj (Nov 3, 2008)

Can somebody test my skin


I'm new here but I've made skins before






The icons are mess up here. But they are not when u test it
Now time to take care of the creativity part.


----------



## Rebound (Nov 3, 2008)

Here My Effort, the reason it says downlaoded from NDSThemes is because the original file got deleted from my computer, I did make this though


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 3, 2008)

I find it really hard to believe that some of you are asking us if the carts are made of REAL gold or not... I mean, really? *Facepalm*


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I find it really hard to believe that some of you are asking us if the carts are made of REAL gold or not... I mean, really? *Facepalm*


Lol, someone asked if they're from real gold?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 3, 2008)

Nintenterd said:
			
		

> Is The gold EDGE made with real Gold? or its plastic gold? if its real, then ok im kool wit dat,
> 
> But if its plastic, just take the sticker off of The edge u already have, block the reader parts(the metal contacts with paper) and buy some gold spray paint, then spary the whole edge, if possible buy a new EDGE Sticker off of EBAY or use ur old one...
> 
> Pfft...soo hard, and onyl 60 were made world wide? there u go just made 61..



Omg! You are the WEIRDEST person I've every heard of in my life. 

Firstly... who the heck would give away gold EDGE carts? Who the heck would even make it? 

Secondly, who the heck buys EDGE stickers off of eBay!! Who the heck sells them? Would you like to rip a sticker off your EDGE card and sell it on eBay?

And thirdly... you said "there u go just made 61"

You can't seriously have made this. YOU CANNOT SERIOUSLY HAVE MADE THIS!!!!






 What the hell has happened to the humans on this planet?


----------



## joethefrog (Nov 3, 2008)

Final Submission

Download


----------



## RyukeDragon (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I'll try my hand at this.

Edit:





			
				tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> People are making accounts to post extra entries! You should have at least 50 posts for your theme to count! Somebody post this in the rules or something..


I just recently got 50 posts myself and I know a fair number of people who visit NDSthemes who would make quality themes that haven't posted even once on boards proper. I don't believe that's fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit edit: Man, this one isn't very complex, I don't much care for it :/
It'd be much more agreeable if the portions that had text on had their own background so that I could optimize for readability. Pretty much the only thing I get to have fun with is the icons. The text dialog would have been nice to be able to skin, as well.


----------



## benjifs (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my submission. Hope you like it.






Megaupload DOWNLOAD
GBAtemp DOWNLOAD


----------



## RyukeDragon (Nov 3, 2008)

Sick of editing same post.
Does the Edge handle dithering exactly the same way as the creator does? I loaded up a gradient jpeg and it wasn't dithered at all, is this a feature of the Edge card or not 100% exact emulation?


----------



## gitkua (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my submission: Edge Limited Edition Gold Skin
Inspired by the product itself:








MegaUpload Download Link


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 3, 2008)

Just curious - what is the estimated value of the golden EDGEs.
Also are themes for EDGEs compatible with any other flash card?


----------



## Sanderino (Nov 3, 2008)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> People are making accounts to post extra entries! You should have at least 50 posts for your theme to count! Somebody post this in the rules or something..



uhh... You can check his join date? :S I don't post many thing cuz I'm lazy. And I think there are others like me. So I think that would be unfair.


----------



## arsenal-rider&#3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Competiton Entry


Title: Michael Jordan and Nba Teams
By: Arsenal-Rider!- (Arsalan Khan!)






Download Skin Here!

HERE IS MY ENTRY FOR THE EDGE LIMITED GOLD EDITION FLASH CARD!!!!!! HOPE I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HI i am new to skin making as i do not have a EDGE but do have a DSTT but also for that i download skins from other people rather than me making them and then using it. i hope this is good enough and for all the Michael Jordan Fans this is for you and i hope you download this. i want the EGDE really badly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

I like it how all those guys with 1-10 posts come and participate


----------



## antiaverage (Nov 3, 2008)

Does it not bother anyone that Team EDGE have completely and shamelessly ripped off Team Cyclops?  The skin layout is exactly the same (not sort of the same, exact same), the version number of their firmware always matches that of Team Cyclops, they have the exact same functionality...

Serious evidence:
http://www.monroeworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12255


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

antiaverage said:
			
		

> Does it not bother anyone that Team EDGE have completely and shamelessly ripped off Team Cyclops?  The skin layout is exactly the same, the version number of their firmware always matches that of Team Cyclops, they have the exact same functionality...
> 
> Serious evidence:
> http://www.monroeworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12255


Team cyclops makes loads of money daily, why should I be bothered by that?


----------



## antiaverage (Nov 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> antiaverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Team Cyclops works their ass off to put out a good product.  They are actively involved in their forums and work with the users on a daily basis.  They care about their product.  Another group stealing from them is a) fucked up and b) reduces the incentive to continue improving the product.  It's not about the money, it's about what's right.  Anyone who says this is okay should seriously re-evaluate their stance.  If Team EDGE was offering this product for free or for the cost of only the materials and shipping, I wouldn't care.  But profiting off of it is wrong.  I wouldn't pay for illegal ROMs, why would you pay for a stolen flash cart for which you won't get any proper support and effort?  It's pathetic.

And where's this evidence that Team Cyclops is making "loads of money daily?"  How would that possibly make a difference?  No one should be rewarded for claiming someone else's work as their own.


----------



## helpme (Nov 3, 2008)

@antiaverage

i agree completely +1


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 3, 2008)

That is off-topic, unrelated to this thread. Please get back on track or we will begin removing posts. Thanks.


----------



## antiaverage (Nov 3, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> That is off-topic, unrelated to this thread. Please get back on track or we will begin removing posts. Thanks.



I understand, I have moved discussion here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113431

Now back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## glowy (Nov 3, 2008)

Here is my entry, as you can see, I like my skins dark.. hope you like em that way too...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*- Competiton Entry -*


Title: Dark Lugia
By: Glowy


Preview:





and Download: http://www.sendspace.com/file/ecyjrr

Still luv them pokemans
My first attemp ever to do a skin for any card


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

If it's offtopic please remove it, but is Greece included to the most countries you ship freely to?


----------



## jlj (Nov 3, 2008)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> People are making accounts to post extra entries! You should have at least 50 posts for your theme to count! Somebody post this in the rules or something..



Thats not true the only reason I made an account was to enter, I used to use the forum without an account mostly because I am lazy


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> If it's offtopic please remove it, but is Greece included to the most countries you ship freely to?


Yes


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks god, I have worked on my skin quite some time.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 3, 2008)

People, stop complaining about tKo HaXoR's post. One thing that the admins/judges can see that we can't is IP ADDRESS. They can tell which of the users with single posts are duplicate accounts and which are the real deal.



			
				RyukeDragon said:
			
		

> Sick of editing same post.
> Does the Edge handle dithering exactly the same way as the creator does? I loaded up a gradient jpeg and it wasn't dithered at all, is this a feature of the Edge card or not 100% exact emulation?


Are you saying that the editor isn't perfect? I wonder what other inconsistencies show up between the editor and the card. I worry that a number of potentially good skins made by people who don't have a card to test it on might not win because even though they're nice on the editor they'll look crap for some reason or another when in use.


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 3, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You user rights currently do not allow this action to be performed.





i guess since i cant upload to gbatemp yet, i can't submit my skin.
here's a teaser:


Spoiler



Made mostly from scratch, pixel by pixel. Ripped materia images from a FF7 screenshot.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 3, 2008)

It doesn't _NEED_ to be hosted here, that was just a suggestion. Use Megaupload or Rapidshare if you need to. In fact, Sharebee will upload it to a number of free file hosting sites and give you the links to all of them.


----------



## Souldragon (Nov 3, 2008)

First time doing edge skin
Here a preview of what my skin look like.. might change the color.. kinda hard on the eyes


----------



## Sstew (Nov 3, 2008)

Why is 80% of the entries here from brand new members with less than 10 post, I think some people are making numerous accounts.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 3, 2008)

I think that I will enter this--I've never made a skin before, though I've been meaning too

*hmm...*


----------



## Ceesjah (Nov 3, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Why is 80% of the entries here from brand new members with less than 10 post, I think some people are making numerous accounts.



Could be, but i myself just signed up to the site a long time ago, because i liked all the downloads it has. Just never really participated in the community, and i think this is a great opportunity to make a start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you dont believe me, you can always check the date i became a member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i think this is why alot of members entering this competition have a real lack of posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it is, ofcourse, only a suggestion.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 3, 2008)

Ignore the entry that was here. I'll be using this one:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113...t&p=1518626


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where the other 40 GOLD Edge carts are going?

Are they being used by other sites to run competitions or are they being sold online somewhere?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where the other 40 GOLD Edge carts are going?
> 
> Are they being used by other sites to run competitions or are they being sold online somewhere?


They are used for promotion and as competition prizes....They aren't going to be sold at all!


----------



## Covarr (Nov 3, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Why is 80% of the entries here from brand new members with less than 10 post, I think some people are making numerous accounts.


Yeah, you've gotta look at join date as well as number of posts. On top of that, some people probably joined when they heard about this contest, but it doesn't mean that they're duplicate accounts, just that either they have been long time lurkers without accounts or that somebody who thought they'd be interested in the contest referred them here.


----------



## lasharor (Nov 3, 2008)

My Entry: Edge Ds sticker skin






Skin


----------



## omegableach (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0MSTSUU4


----------



## Ruud91 (Nov 3, 2008)

Vergency said:
			
		

> Here's my entry into the contest, Whisper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude you stole this from a iphone/ipod touch theme on modmyi, but other than that it looks nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:edit: and I don't meant this in a mean way!


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 3, 2008)

So are the mods just letting the nubz with 10 posts and less, still enter and be eligible to win?

Do they NOT see something fishy?

I swear, every contest I entered in the past few months, they had cheaters, and they still let them in the contest.

Please don't let this be like one of the others.

I worked extremely hard on this skin, I feel like it was the best I've ever made. But if some moron alt account abuser is going to take it away, then screw it. I'll take my entry some else where.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 3, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> So are the mods just letting the nubz with 10 posts and less, still enter and be eligible to win?
> 
> Do they NOT see something fishy?
> 
> ...


This has been said like seven times in this thread now, but clearly I need to say it again: *THE STAFF CAN SEE OUR IP ADDRESSES. THEY CAN TELL WHICH ACCOUNTS ARE DUPLICATE AND WHICH ONES SIMPLY HAVE LOW POST COUNTS.*

A few of the entrants have low post counts, but have had counts for a long time. I'd not deny them the chance to win simply because they don't post at every opportunity they get. A few of the entrants signed up specifically for the contest. Big deal. As I said before, the staff can easily tell which are unique members and which are duplicate accounts. You don't have to worry. I don't doubt that there are some cheaters among the entrants, but they CAN and WILL be weeded out. There is no need for every fifth post to whine about it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> This has been said like seven times in this thread now, but clearly I need to say it again: *THE STAFF CAN SEE OUR IP ADDRESSES. THEY CAN TELL WHICH ACCOUNTS ARE DUPLICATE AND WHICH ONES SIMPLY HAVE LOW POST COUNTS.*
> 
> A few of the entrants have low post counts, but have had counts for a long time. I'd not deny them the chance to win simply because they don't post at every opportunity they get. A few of the entrants signed up specifically for the contest. Big deal. As I said before, the staff can easily tell which are unique members and which are duplicate accounts. You don't have to worry. I don't doubt that there are some cheaters among the entrants, but they CAN and WILL be weeded out. There is no need for every fifth post to whine about it.


True! Thanks for that..

Everybody, you don't have to worry about cheaters, you worry about your entries! Let us handle everything else!


----------



## imz (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my shot at the contest, seeing as I've done this before I may as well do what I specialize in: Dragonball Z!








Download link


----------



## chaofan (Nov 3, 2008)

A new challenger approaches!






Direct Link: http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn84/ka...ageVersion2.jpg
RAR File: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymy32zqnnjt

The intent was to create a sort of a "hip" and "cyber-punk" feel for the background, while maintaining simple and effective icons. The cheat icons remained the same, largely because I saw no need to over-complicate the practicality of them. The menu icons aren't related to _Mirror's Edge_, but for the sake of practicality I chose icons which described the functions they covered. The font might be a bit hard to see (I won't know since I do not have an EDGE card) but I made sure the colour was as clear as possible, adding a white highlight to be able to just see it on my preview screen.

LOL, that little paragraph is a result of many a presentation I have to do as an Architect design student >_>.

DOUBLE POST: Updated my skin design, just changed the font colour from red to black.


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2008)

How many px's are the each of the buttons?  Thanks.


----------



## Minox (Nov 3, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> How many px's are the each of the buttons?  Thanks.


64x64


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  My skin will be done soon....


----------



## Cema (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my try. First skin ever, give me feedback! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




// EDIT ; For clarification, this is not my submission.


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2008)

Here my skin!  I've never done one before!




Comments are loved here!

P.S.  There is one small bug (black line in the settings) but it doesn't show on the real skin, not my fault!


----------



## Cema (Nov 3, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Here my skin!  I've never done one before!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's great, but yellow is harsh on the eyes. Go for a subtler color. Any comments about mine?


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2008)

Cema said:
			
		

> It's great, but yellow is harsh on the eyes. Go for a subtler color. Any comments about mine?


I wanted it to be harsh on the eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Yours needs to have a main point to it (i.e. a image).


----------



## Sstew (Nov 3, 2008)

Cema said:
			
		

> Here's my try. First skin ever, give me feedback!



Prefer yours over Playallday's

I think the top screen, The one that says "Edge" needs something, an image, PSP waves, type of thing, other than that I like it.


----------



## jabjab (Nov 3, 2008)

not all skins need an image - id take a clean elegant design/abstract over some tacky image every time.
entries so far are quite surprising imo.

(hmm damn username/password popup thing i am getting on site atm?)

(edit - seems to be cema causing it)


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 3, 2008)

Guys, click my entry link in my sig and give me feedback. I posted mine way back on page 15,

Never got any feedback.


EDIT: Offtopic, but is anyone else getting a popup to sign into a cPanel thingy when accessing this thread?


----------



## superrob (Nov 3, 2008)

Well after 2 days of think of making something unique i made this. I think its very orginal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Download: http://rapidshare.com/files/160343394/edge_skin.rar.html

Hope you guys like it


----------



## Egonny (Nov 3, 2008)

That pop-up thingy is only happening at page 19, anyone knows what it is?

Ontopic now: Anyone knows if it's needed that everything is at the right size?
My background is at 320px by 240px


----------



## Eekman2000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi! Here is my entery...
It's a Megaman II theme


----------



## gitkua (Nov 3, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Guys, click my entry link in my sig and give me feedback. I posted mine way back on page 15,
> 
> Never got any feedback.


Who cares? I posted mine on page 16 and didn't get any feedback either... It's the vote of the staff that counts, not our votes... But I like your skin, nice twist!


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 3, 2008)

I just wanted to see what OTHERS thought.

But thank you ^^.


----------



## Quiche_on_a_leas (Nov 3, 2008)

Egonny: The DS's screens are 256x192, I'd hope (and assume) that the skin engine would refuse different size images. (I doubt it would resize them for you any way)

Offtop (sorry): That pop up is from Cema's avatar.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 3, 2008)

The popup thing isn't happening when I click "add reply". It means that it's not a post on this page, it's somebody's signature/avatar.

edit: Beaten to it...


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 3, 2008)

Cema doesn't even have an avatar.


----------



## jabjab (Nov 3, 2008)

its cemas avatar causing it - password maybe to see the gif which is disallowed
edit - im slow


----------



## gitkua (Nov 3, 2008)

^ that's because his avatar won't load, because you have to login first


----------



## 11gardir (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, the competition looks *tough*.

Anyway - here's my attempt (v 1.00, may be updated if there are problems)






Don't have the hardware, so no idea if it works.

*Download it!*

[EDIT] Hmmm, lets put that picture somewhere else (doesn't like displaying from my web hosting)


----------



## damagedisdone (Nov 3, 2008)

I am almost finish with my skin, but I think I'll hold off uploading it until next week. The entries so far are quite interesting. This sure will be one tought competition.


----------



## Swip (Nov 3, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Entry previews should be in standard web graphic form (JPG, GIF, PNG etc.). No Flash/Shockwave please.



So we can submit the skins in a PNG format? 

If so will you guys be judging them on a computer or are you going to be converting them to bitmaps and then judging them on a DS?


----------



## Covarr (Nov 3, 2008)

No, the entry needs to be a proper skin, a bunch of BMP files, preferably zip'd together for distribution. The PREVIEW needs to be in standard web graphic form.


----------



## Martino (Nov 3, 2008)

if its not showing try this link http://www.imghype.com/viewer.php?imgdata=...hot_collage.bmp

Download: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/160355925/Skin...artino.zip.html

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some nice competitors here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 may the best ones win


----------



## coolalien10 (Nov 3, 2008)

how have people got the menu icons to have a transparent background as mine always seem to have a white background?


----------



## Banger (Nov 3, 2008)

Reported to staff though.


Looks like its fixed now


----------



## Swip (Nov 3, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> No, the entry needs to be a proper skin, a bunch of BMP files, preferably zip'd together for distribution. The PREVIEW needs to be in standard web graphic form.


My mistake there...

As they're going to be BMP files will the judges mark them as 24bit or will they convert them to 16 bit which is what they look like on the DS?

Here's a very good example

_24bit BMP_





_16bit BMP_


----------



## Rowan (Nov 3, 2008)

any help with transparency
doesn't turn out right :@








p.s. cept for transparency u like?

i made the things myself took hours to make.


----------



## art vandelay (Nov 3, 2008)

Made a different one.


----------



## 11gardir (Nov 3, 2008)

Swip said:
			
		

> Covarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noooooo... my skin!!
Why couldn't nintendo make something with decent screens?


Also - love the aperture science skin, portal's the best game ever.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 3, 2008)

GBAtemp Gold will not be entered in the competition, though you can still download it here.


----------



## sum182 (Nov 3, 2008)

This is my first attempt, its not the final tho, just a quick question 

1) How do you get the icons to be see through so i can still see my background?






You can download it here, tell me if it works: 
	
	



```
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yzmnjjnyjmm
```


----------



## omgmog (Nov 3, 2008)

So many of the skins being submitted seem to use arbitrary icons for games/media/settings...


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Contest Entry:*







Download

That actually took me a while, and I'm quite satisfied with the result.

EDIT: Obviously the pictures used are mostly ripped from the game (Super Mario Advance 4 specifically), I claim no ownership to them. The only things that were actually drawn myself are the pipe used in the scrollbar and the EDGE logo at the top; most of the work was properly combining all the graphics so that they look good.

Thought I'd mention that, since some others did.


----------



## laurenz (Nov 3, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> *Contest Entry:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my idea too!


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Nov 3, 2008)

First attempt at skinning, took a while but I'm liking the outcome:





Download

ALSO: Sprites were not ripped by me, they were ripped by Neimad


----------



## danisson (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my entry: A Prinny Theme for Disgaea Fans
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







DOWNLOAD HERE!
I have a question...
YSmenu works with EDGE? because YSmenu identify M3 GBA extra ram
then i can play GBA games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS: I fixed the Scroll bar bug :3, the preview is wrong, actually its EDGE(thanks JPH)


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ugh, all these entries are pretty good...

I don't think I stand a chance.


----------



## coolalien10 (Nov 3, 2008)

heres mine:





download link

edit:changed bottom background, couldn't read the time.


----------



## art vandelay (Nov 3, 2008)

I dont like mine much, I think Ill make a new one.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 3, 2008)

art vandelay said:
			
		

> I dont like mine much, I think Ill make a new one.



one entry per person


----------



## JPH (Nov 3, 2008)

danisson said:
			
		

> Here's my entry: A Prinny Theme for Disgaea Fans
> *pic*
> DOWNLOAD HERE!
> I have a question...
> ...


You spelled 'EDGE' wrong!


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Swip said:
			
		

> Covarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that's a real quality killer.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 3, 2008)

I've seen all the others and omg I have no chance but here goes anyway

ok this is my very first Skin ever and for my first attempt I think its ok.

*EDGE GOLD*
by DarkWay
























I haven't uploaded images to here before so I'm sorry if these fail miserably.....

last but not least I do belive this is my download link: http://rapidshare.com/files/160388969/EDGE-GOLD.zip.html

comments and advice will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## danisson (Nov 3, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> danisson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Framework43 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well,heres my entry , I REALLY wanted to win, but I think I have no chance after seeing the other good ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But this was for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please give me your opinion on it, I know its bad >_>






Click Here to Download


----------



## Ceesjah (Nov 3, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> art vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But we are allowed to edit after posting right..?


----------



## art vandelay (Nov 3, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> art vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, but couldn't I just pull my original one out and submit a different one?


----------



## nawz (Nov 3, 2008)

I was making a skin but I couldn't be bothered afterwards. You guys can use my background image if you want.





Since you guy a nice image to work with (hehhe). Original work plx.


----------



## geocool (Nov 3, 2008)

*This Is My Entry:*

*Vista Ds Edition*






This is the first time i make something like this... I hope I will win edge card so i can enjoy my new theme and make some more...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Goodluck To Everyone* !!! 

*For Edge Users: I Hope you like my new them... Enjoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Download Here


----------



## Framework43 (Nov 3, 2008)

geocool said:
			
		

> *This Is My Entry:*
> 
> *Vista Ds Edition*
> *picture*
> ...



yours is so much better than mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mine sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'
Your most likely to make the top twenty


----------



## maxdaling (Nov 3, 2008)

(I updated my entry, so I took this one down)


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 3, 2008)

Damnit people, STOP BEING SO GOOD 

x3!


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 3, 2008)

geocool said:
			
		

> *This Is My Entry:*
> *Vista Ds Edition*


I should have known someone other than me would make a Vista theme. Still putting the finishing touches on mine though.


----------



## geocool (Nov 3, 2008)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> geocool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can We Have A Preview ?


----------



## Cokeman999 (Nov 3, 2008)

Man, all you guys are lucky. I had to find out where the buttons were using paint (x and y), I had to count the size of each screen and button, and I had to make my buttons seem transparent since I'm not sure how to make a bmp transparent.. Was I missing some coordinates or am i just stupid?


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 3, 2008)

Framework43 said:
			
		

> geocool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes it does look smoother.... but like 70% of it is ripped off of microsoft, yours looks like you actually did most of it...


----------



## Cokeman999 (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, and can someone please give me some feedback on my designs?
(I posted it before but nobody commented..)


----------



## Snaiker (Nov 3, 2008)

here is my entry in the competition :






Download link


----------



## James B. (Nov 3, 2008)

Cokeman999 said:
			
		

> Man, all you guys are lucky. I had to find out where the buttons were using paint (x and y), I had to count the size of each screen and button, and I had to make my buttons seem transparent since I'm not sure how to make a bmp transparent.. Was I missing some coordinates or am i just stupid?




Um... Have you been using the skin creator tool given in the 1st post?

Try that, it should simplify things for you...


----------



## SpixShadow (Nov 3, 2008)

Snaiker said:
			
		

> here is my entry in the competition :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh , very nice skin ... l love White Sharks


----------



## Framework43 (Nov 3, 2008)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> Framework43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah yours looks alot nicer than mine
I did all of mine,except the backgrounds, and the pictures in the frames, other than that It was all me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used 3 different programs!


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 3, 2008)

geocool said:
			
		

> skyman747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kk, Let me just put them on my Photobucket. I only have to do the Cheat Icons then make sure the menu buttons are perfect.
Here is the preview


----------



## omgmog (Nov 3, 2008)

Cokeman999 said:
			
		

> Man, all you guys are lucky. I had to find out where the buttons were using paint (x and y), I had to count the size of each screen and button, and I had to make my buttons seem transparent since I'm not sure how to make a bmp transparent.. Was I missing some coordinates or am i just stupid?
> 
> if you read through all of the posts, you would see that I have said twice already the dimensions for each image.
> 
> ...


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Cema said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thanks.

Any more comments?


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Ugh, all these entries are pretty good...
> 
> I don't think I stand a chance.


I'm feeling that way too.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Sorry double post.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha! I have the greatest idea now.

Now just executing it... this could be a problem


----------



## xalphax (Nov 3, 2008)

my attempt:







http://www.file-upload.net/download-1229894/Arrr.rar.html


----------



## asuri (Nov 3, 2008)

pretty sure if you're posting it should be a submission not a preview 
no comments would be better, it makes others jealous or gives off unwanting opinions


----------



## Cema (Nov 4, 2008)

Heh, sorry about the icon guys, I am new to the forums and I linked it from my site. I thought I figured out a way to make the image viewable to all, but HostMonster must have changed it. I'm still working on my theme, by the way, and the critique helps!


----------



## Ruud91 (Nov 4, 2008)

W00t i just have to say it: you guys can make such awesome themes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I gives me inspiration to make a skin for my simply XD but it is dead now.

Oh and also check out my submission(page  six)  and please give your opinion if you like


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

meh...

here's my attempt:

my skin



Spoiler











this is my skin entrance. ok .


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 4, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Inorite?

Ah well, there's 20 winners. Right?

Or just one? o.O


EDIT: Nevermind, I saw there are 20 individual winners. Sweet ^^


----------



## playallday (Nov 4, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should make you have 1,100 posts or more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Then I have a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBAtemp needs to have one out-of-the-hat contest...  What do you think?


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 4, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh...If they did it that way, then probably the most sucky theme would win. That just leaves the good professional theme makers out in the cold.

I just think they should make the eligibility minimum 50 posts. Kinda like how you have to have a certain amount to access the trading forum.

EDIT: It would also bring GBAtemp more publicity with new members joining and having to post 50 times to enter. That WOULD make forums a little better.


----------



## Cema (Nov 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> GBAtemp needs to have one out-of-the-hat contest...  What do you think?



I wouldn't have any chance to win then! XD

Oh, and I think I fixed my icon. Sorry again.

Still working on that theme. I'm making it more monochromatic, fixing some buttons, and generally upping the 'vibe'. Thanks again, keep critiquing!


----------



## Cema (Nov 4, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I just think they should make the eligibility minimum 50 posts. Kinda like how you have to have a certain amount to access the trading forum.
> 
> EDIT: It would also bring GBAtemp more publicity with new members joining and having to post 50 times to enter. That WOULD make forums a little better.



It's a good idea in principle, but you're being a little hypocritical. With requirements outside of the actual theme, good themes might not make it.

// Sorry about double post!


----------



## ace90099 (Nov 4, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> So are the mods just letting the nubz with 10 posts and less, still enter and be eligible to win?
> 
> Do they NOT see something fishy?
> 
> ...



I'm sorry if this is off topic or if it sounds rude or something like that but I can't just sit here and let all these @$$holes talk crap about other people and try to get them disqualified from this competition. because to me GBAtemp should know by now how to run a competition and how to spot a cheater, so when people like the one above complain that someone is cheating it's like they're slapping the mods in the face and telling them their stupid because they don't think everyone but you is a cheater.
And if you worked really hard on your entry and it really was the best then you would have won no questions asked so if you didn't win then your entry was not the best in the eyes of the judges. so work harder next time.

and to anyone that is complaining about all the noobs that are posting for the first time in the competition; deal with it because GBAtemp is allowing it. Why should I have to have a sextillion posts just to enter a competition that has nothing to do with posting. seriously I've used GBAtemp for years because it is the best when it comes to homebrew and game news involving the Nintendo brand and has many useful downloads and a lot of useful info all of which is available to non-members so the only reason for someone to join is when they want to post something and when there is a chance to be rewarded for posting a lot of people are going to post including people who have not posted before.
Also not everyone has time to sit on there @$$ all day and just post useless stuff over and over again like "I think someone might be cheating" which I've seen like 10 time already in just the 3 pages of this thread that I've read so far.
Cuz I don't know about you but I'm a moderator on the TV-wares forum and I participate in more than 10 other forums besides GBAtemp and TV-Wares plus I go to work at subway full time and I go to Devry University full time so I don't have a lot of time to post useless posts thats why when I post something it is either an entry to a competition or it is a long @$$ post like this one.

So if you want to win this competition stop wasting time posting stupid thoughts and ideas and go work on the dam skin that you need to submit to win and make it the best dam skin ever created by moral hands.

Also I'm glad no one at Nintendo has your type of outlook on work otherwise they would have gone out of business a long time ago when people first started pirating GB games or NES roms.


Note: to all mods and admins,
I'm sorry if this post is against the rules but I felt it needed to be said and if I get in trouble for it or if it gets removed than so should all the posts/posters like the one quoted above because no body wants to listen to/read other people's complaints.


----------



## triclopzx (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine is almost done yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but since im so new at this skin making my icons are there but they have this white backround to remove it so im stuck i don't know how to put the icon`s background transparent but its almost done.


----------



## ace90099 (Nov 4, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> EDIT: It would also bring GBAtemp more publicity with new members joining and having to post 50 times to enter. That WOULD make forums a little better.


no it would just mean that there would be even more useless posts to search through when looking for posts that actually make since or are helpful. requiring a limit that high would just scare people away or put a massive work load on the mods because they would have even more useless posts to review and delete.

if any mods/admins are thinking about this as a good idea then go with a reasonable number like 5-10 because I have seen many other sites try the same thing and the number 5 seems to work the best otherwise you will just end up deleting a bunch of posts that only contain one word or contain a lot of words but don't make any sense because they are just random posts that people do to reach the goal faster.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's my Entry to the competition:






Download! Q:


Photoshop skillz 'n shit.


----------



## ace90099 (Nov 4, 2008)

triclopzx said:
			
		

> Mine is almost done yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you are using the defualt the transparent color should be hex: FF00FF

or you can try and change the transparent color setting to which ever color you need to go away which is the white backgroud
for making skins I recommend using paint.net as your main image editor because it has many features and works well, plus it is free.


----------



## triclopzx (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you I will give a look at it.

And I read your post above concerning the post issue I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## golden (Nov 4, 2008)

ace90099 said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both you and whoever your directing that gigantic ass wall of text towards know that they IP check all the entries so that no more than 1 person enters per household right? That fat ass wall of text wasn't needed in any way. Trust them, they know how to handle their own competition better than anyone else. Sorry if you feel like you wasted your time typing all that though.


----------



## Souldragon (Nov 4, 2008)

GBATEMP Download Link..

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3639

I Try


----------



## Anakir (Nov 4, 2008)

I honestly don't care if there are people with less than 10 posts that enter the contest. This just give opportunity to people who never really post to give it a try. The community would have a few new members this way.

But 'cause so many people are suggesting ridiculous rules saying that people should have certain amount of posts, why not say something about the date of registration too then? What if there's been people who's been registered longer than others but never really posted anything?

So, GBAtemp might as well turn into a forum where only registered members can view, then we can see who's been around for a while instead. This would stop the people who feel insecured about winning to stop complaining.

Edit: I'm not suggesting that, just saying it as an "if" kind of statement. Basically in conclusion, stop complaining please. Just enjoy the contest.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Both you and whoever your directing that gigantic ass wall of text towards know that they IP check all the entries so that no more than 1 person enters per household right? That fat ass wall of text wasn't needed in any way. Trust them, they know how to handle their own competition better than anyone else. Sorry if you feel like you wasted your time typing all that though.


I think he's fully aware of the methods the mods use to ensure no cheating is going on.  He's directing it at everyone who thinks that the first-time posters are cheaters with multiple accounts.  Although I agree with him, his post, your post, and my post are all off-topic (and I apologize for this post).  I'm just posting as a friendly reminder that we should refrain from any off-topic posts as the mods have already requested.


----------



## triclopzx (Nov 4, 2008)

Entry moved page 33.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe I should have asked this question way before I posted my design in Page 18... But out of curiousity...



			
				Opening Post said:
			
		

> * Judging will be conducted by the Staff.



If someone may be so kind, what exactly are the staff looking for in a design? Of course, it was mentioned somewhere in this thread that you don't need ultra-mega good Photoshop skills to win this competition, but surely it would give an advantage to those who have to use it frequently. Is it the clarity of the background and icons? Is it the flashy, eye-catching designs? What elements would make a winning skin design?

XD well, my entry is in, although if I were able to modify something (say, the colour of the text) would I be able to and reupload it again?

Oh, and to the others, awesome designs folks. We got stiff competition here! >


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 4, 2008)

@ triclopzx

Omg, that's a really cool one.

Good job on it.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I'm not all that good at designing skins, and I can't find my laptop (Which has PS) so... MS PAINT!!! Might aswell try.


----------



## triclopzx (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Brian Please let me know if it works.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 4, 2008)

@ triclopzx

That's a pretty cool Portal skin you have there. If they do allow for editing skins, however, I'd suggest a colour font which differs from the colour of the background, as it's a little hard to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But then again, I don't have an EDGE so I wouldn't know if the final product works XD. All in all though, good work.


----------



## golden (Nov 4, 2008)

chaofan said:
			
		

> Maybe I should have asked this question way before I posted my design in Page 18... But out of curiousity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


call me crazy but i believe it is just which ones they like the best so that would make it completely random selection to us since we can't decide what they like so to us, it is just random selection. I remember Shaunj saying something about last year's christmas competition that if you entered you had a pretty much same chance as winning as anybody else because they basically choose the winners at random(not literally, they just choose which ones they liked best which makes it random to us) which I am guessing they will do hear.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 4, 2008)

It works. I tried it. I like it.


----------



## triclopzx (Nov 4, 2008)

chaofan said:
			
		

> @ triclopzx
> 
> That's a pretty cool Portal skin you have there. If they do allow for editing skins, however, I'd suggest a colour font which differs from the colour of the background, as it's a little hard to see
> 
> ...





Thank you for your input. Indeed I tried to stay to the color scheme thats way I may have faulted in that one, also I had some big trouble fitting design text in there with the 128px x 192px resolution.

But thanks again


----------



## 23qwerty (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zneodgmmffn


----------



## Opium (Nov 4, 2008)

chaofan said:
			
		

> Maybe I should have asked this question way before I posted my design in Page 18... But out of curiousity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not too hard to look at a theme and be able to tell whether the design elements like icons and backgrounds work well together to produce a good design. Basically we will be looking for good designs that look and work well as a whole. Creativity plays a factor in deciding as well of course.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 4, 2008)

triclopzx said:
			
		

> Thank you for your input. Indeed I tried to stay to the color scheme thats way I may have faulted in that one, also I had some big trouble fitting design text in there with the 128px x 192px resolution.
> 
> But thanks again
> 
> ...



Cheers


----------



## m3rox (Nov 4, 2008)

why are people so hungry for compliments?  It's a competition, not an art gallery


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 4, 2008)

God, these cheat icons are giving me trouble. This may take a little longer than I initially thought.

My problem is that when I try and make it transparent, Photoshop blends the Pink with another color, thus leaving a pink colored ring around the icon. *Sigh*


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm the EDGE skin editor is quite simple and easy to use, I don't have an edge card, so when I post mine someone try it? Well I better get MSPainting!


----------



## maxdaling (Nov 4, 2008)

So I'm not sure if we're allowed to update our entrys or not... but since I've never made a skin before, I've noticed a mistake or two I wanted to fix.  So Here's an updated entry.  I drew the backgrounds, the sprites are from the games obviously.  









Download


----------



## kimit (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi guys! here is my entry for the contest. This is my first theme but i think it turned out pretty good it's kinda simple but elegant. Please, if you like post your thoughts and comments on it. (I hope i win, that gold edge is calling me in my sleep.....)
http://sharebee.com/b8fef761


----------



## triclopzx (Nov 4, 2008)

chaofan said:
			
		

> triclopzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well I saw it and noticed what you were saying the backround seems to have sharpness and overcompensanting everything else. But other than that the skin looks great.


I am going to second the question of bieng able to modify one`s entry? is it possible or once posted no going back?


----------



## Helix94 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, here is my skin.







http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y0275527

I worked a while on it, but I think the bottom screen kind of ruined it. Well, it was my first skin, and I just thought it was kind of cool to see the top screen image turn out pretty well. Going for the *chuckles* GOLD!







>.>


----------



## Perfect_Chaos (Nov 4, 2008)

Redoing my entry. I've thought of something better.


----------



## adrian2040 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok. Here is my entry for the contest. This is the first skin I've ever made. It took me the whole day from morning to night in order to finish it with the highest quality as possible. I hope you like it.






You want it? It's yours, my friend. As long as you have enough rubees!
Just kidding! Any real Youtube Poop fan would recognize this quote. In fact, why don't you emphasize your Youtube Poop fan status by having your own Youtube Poop skin on your EDGE? It contains the same wacky characters you all (Or at least fans) know and love. The theme has remained very simple, without very flashy stuff, in order to remain true to the true meaning of Youtube Poop: Unpolished visuals with serious wackiness! There is no other Youtube Poop skin on the net (Or at least I haven't found one yet), so download yours now: TODAY!!!

Download Link:
http://www.mediafire.com/?wmjojkiyztm

BTW, what's for Dinner?


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 4, 2008)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> BTW, what's for Dinner?



Lotsa Spaghetti. 
x3

Great skin though. That looks like a winner.

I can't believe how many people are posting skins when the contest ends on the 14th. I can't imagine how many more there are to come...


----------



## maxdaling (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha!  Classic Adrian


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 4, 2008)

Heres my new and improved Shadow EDGE 1.2






Fixes
--> fixed transparency of cheat icons
-->different highlight color of menu icons

Get yours now
MediaFire

Wow theres lots of tough competition here.Hope I win  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please leave comments so that I can improve my skin.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 4, 2008)

Is there free shipping to Malaysia ?


----------



## popopola (Nov 4, 2008)

I deleted my N+ skin, I made a new NES one. Check it out on the latest page


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 4, 2008)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> BTW, what's for Dinner?



Lotsa Spaghetti
x3

Great skin though, looks like a winner.

I can't believe how many skins are being posted, and it's only the 3rd of November. Can't imagine how many more will be posted.


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 4, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> adrian2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think much more will tbh. I think everyone rushed into it as soon as they saw it, so I figure by the end of the week we will have all the entries in we will get.

Mine is officially finished, but I need to take some time to go through and pick out every detail. My biggest trouble is the Window and how I am forced to use the same color text for it as the cheat page.


----------



## nathenlieu (Nov 4, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> Shadow EDGE
> Wow theres lots of tough competition here.Hope I win
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a cool skin!


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 4, 2008)

nathenlieu said:
			
		

> tyuno123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliment


----------



## davislim (Nov 4, 2008)

my entry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Edge Hollow theme download


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 4, 2008)

davislim said:
			
		

> my entry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Nice


----------



## art vandelay (Nov 4, 2008)

Ive got a question. I wasn't to satisfied with my entry so I decided to see if I could make a better one, and I think I have. What Im wondering is if I could pull my original entry and submit a different one. If not than thats ok, I just want to know before I spend some more time on it to make it perfect.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 4, 2008)

Nearly done my skin as I has found my Photoshop x] but its my first skin so... yeah, also is there an M3 real skin maker like this one because its really easy to use.


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 4, 2008)

art vandelay said:
			
		

> Ive got a question. I wasn't to satisfied with my entry so I decided to see if I could make a better one, and I think I have. What Im wondering is if I could pull my original entry and submit a different one. If not than thats ok, I just want to know before I spend some more time on it to make it perfect.


I don't see anything in the rules that says you can't change your entry. Just as long as you remove the previous one from the thread.


----------



## mattis (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is my entry






Download Event Horizon theme

Enjoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please leave some feedback!


----------



## Cema (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's an updated version of my skin, which I renamed Blue Thoughts. As always, comments and compliments are appreciated. Feel free to test it too, I've uploaded the files REMOVED. Please, keep me updated and tell me if any problems arise!







// Damn mattis, that is incredible!

// EDIT ; For clarification, this is not my submission.


----------



## koisoujiro (Nov 4, 2008)

Title: *CloudyDS*
Author: Koisoujiro
This is my entry for the Competition. A simple blue cloudy/toon styled theme for the Edge DS, and a Red Iteration for variety










Link to my Theme:
Download CloudyDS
Download CloudyDS - RED


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 4, 2008)

Question.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The competition is open for 2 weeks from the date of this post, so get busy. Please don't hesitate to enter, *skins are judged based on their uniqueness and creativity, not photoshopping skills*.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!


So general quality is not a factor in judging? For example, a New Super Bros.: Search For the Dark Egg theme would win out over a really slick Ubuntu theme for originality?


----------



## Gian (Nov 4, 2008)

Question.

Does the Edge card use the exact text in the skin-maker as it does on the DS?
Or does it use the same kind of text as the Cyclo?

Cause I'm getting bothered by this-





(Sorry to use yours as an example, 23qwerty, it was just the first thing I saw.)


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 4, 2008)

You can make your skins in the provided maker, then view it in the CycloDS skin tester to avoid that bar. I do believe the EDGE uses the same type of themes, so this should be how it really shows up.





http://ste123.at/ste123/uploadfiles/docume..._SkinTester.zip


----------



## sylphyaj (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this going to be hard for the judges since there are all kinds of post here that are not entry.
What if they make a new thread just for Final Entry to make it easier for them to look at.


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 4, 2008)

sylphyaj said:
			
		

> Is this going to be hard for the judges since there are all kinds of post here that are not entry.
> What if they make a new thread just for Final Entry to make it easier for them to look at.


I completely agree. That way the judges don't skip over any entries.


----------



## Kirby102 (Nov 4, 2008)

sylphyaj said:
			
		

> Is this going to be hard for the judges since there are all kinds of post here that are not entry.
> What if they make a new thread just for Final Entry to make it easier for them to look at.


This has happened before, back with the Xmas Comp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So they'll have it all under control =)


----------



## chaofan (Nov 4, 2008)

art vandelay said:
			
		

> Ive got a question. I wasn't to satisfied with my entry so I decided to see if I could make a better one, and I think I have. What Im wondering is if I could pull my original entry and submit a different one. If not than thats ok, I just want to know before I spend some more time on it to make it perfect.



If your different one is a modified version of your current entry, I think "editing" it is possible (although I haven't gotten an answer as to if we're able to fix the little things in our design yet).

However, if you want to come up with a new design, I don't think it's possible. One entry per person, right?


----------



## tiger1807 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well this is my second competition ( that i  will lose probably)  and i suck at designing, but i want my chance so here's my entry:

I like Bankai Ichigo since he's my favorite character at bleach, i did my best, and spent my day doing this for the competition. I hope i get feedback and its my first skin EVER so please be wary of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My preview:






My files for this competition : http://www.zshare.net/download/50871876dc91bf4b/


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm with 20 of them going out i may have to trow my hat into the ring.


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 4, 2008)

chaofan said:
			
		

> art vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One entry per person, but as long as the other entry is removed completely there should be no arguments.


----------



## DarkIain (Nov 4, 2008)

I was bored so I made a skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Although I have an EDGE a gold one would be Super Special Awesome! 







Download the theme.
_
I found the Misa render at PlanetRenders.net and was rendered by Berjack
Death Note Logo and characters are copyright Tsugumi Ohba and Takeshi Obata _


----------



## lasharor (Nov 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Entries must not include any *illegal*, pornographic or offensive material. Entries that are unsuitable will be removed.



Most of the images I've seen contain copyright material, arent they illigal to use?


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 4, 2008)

I made my first skin for this contest.  Hope people like it, even if I don't win, hope someone uses it since it matches the theme for the contest. Good luck everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Competition Entry: EDGE DS Gold Theme






Download Link: My Theme


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 4, 2008)

lasharor said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily, if they specifically say they do not own it, and/or they say who does, it is not copyright infringement, because they are not claiming ownership.


----------



## ck472006 (Nov 4, 2008)

hello,
here is my entry for the competition (and my first theme)







Link


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 4, 2008)

Well here is my first ever skin and my entry for the contest. Hope you guys like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and feel free to download and use it!






Download link: Clicky here


----------



## jurek250 (Nov 4, 2008)

*competition entry:*

"Game and Watch Manhole Edge Skin". The title is self explanatory.

*preview:*








*download:*
Download link

Also, you have a score of 5 and 2 misses. You must be pretty bad at this game.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow the competition is tough, I dont think my skin will stand a chance. But then again it is my first x]


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Dang lots of entries than expected. I think I need to revise mine even more.


----------



## chaofan (Nov 4, 2008)

Meh, I've updated my design anyways so that my fonts were all black. Rather than post it again, however, I'll just link it back to my post all the way in page 18 XD. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1516269

Before the font for the cheats and the pop-up messages were red. It didn't really go well. Black font just made things look so much clearer.


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

Here's mine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to everyone!

Chris






Download here:


----------



## nuggles (Nov 4, 2008)

My humble entry into this awesome comp:




Download

I like using clean skins so I thought I'd try making one. Good luck people


----------



## chaofan (Nov 4, 2008)

nuggles said:
			
		

> My humble entry into this awesome comp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minimal is always more XD!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

no download yet. It's still being revised.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty good psycoblaster!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

needs LOTS of editing still.


----------



## nuggles (Nov 4, 2008)

chaofan said:
			
		

> Minimal is always more XD!



I'm glad others agree!


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 4, 2008)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I've seen all the others and omg I have no chance but here goes anyway
> 
> ok this is my very first Skin ever and for my first attempt I think its ok.
> 
> ...




I've been looking though the other entries again and my pictures don't look that great if you want to have a better look download it and upload it to your ds it looks so much better on there


----------



## Killermech (Nov 4, 2008)

Ignore my first entry (Removed the post), this is the entry I'll be using instead.
EDIT: Updated to ver: 1.2.
See download page for changelog.

Pipboy DS:






http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3652


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will probably put up my theme tonight. I have noticed this before, but you always find something wrong with something when you post it on a forum.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> no download yet. It's still being revised.


haha I have that background as wallpaper on my netbook!


----------



## potemkin (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, this is my first skin ever xD






I wanted to go for KH, even though my fav game is Guilty Gear....but I think that doesn't matter now.

The skin is meant to change if I don't like a few things in it, but so far you can get it from here:

Link


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice background, isn't it?


----------



## 754boy (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok here is my entry. I felt like doing something to commemorate the soon-to-be president of the USA. I guess that Obama fan site kit came in handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Download: http://rapidshare.com/files/160597580/Obama_08.rar


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 4, 2008)

ck472006 said:
			
		

> hello,
> here is my entry for the competition (and my first theme)
> 
> 
> ...



Oh em gee.

That "Doh!" part was VERYYY creative! Awesome job x3


----------



## adrian2040 (Nov 4, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> adrian2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No! Toast!

Back on subject, thanks for the compliment! I really appreciate it!

It's my first skin, so if lots of people like it then maybe I'll make more.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 4, 2008)

We haven't gotten an official reply about editing or replacing entries yet.

I just tested my entry on the CycloDS skin tester, and found that the scrollbar transparency isn't working the way I'd intended; I wanted to have the whole area transparent except for the moving part, but the entire thing is showing up green on the CycloDS tester, even though it works as I'd intended on the Edge skin editor. Can anybody tell me which is more accurate? Additionally, if the problem is real, *am I allowed to replace mine with an edited version, or is it too late now that I already submitted my entry?* I appreciate how much everybody's said on the matter, but I'd really like an official answer from staff, to know for certain.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 4, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> We haven't gotten an official reply about editing or replacing entries yet.
> 
> I just tested my entry on the CycloDS skin tester, and found that the scrollbar transparency isn't working the way I'd intended; I wanted to have the whole area transparent except for the moving part, but the entire thing is showing up green on the CycloDS tester, even though it works as I'd intended on the Edge skin editor. Can anybody tell me which is more accurate? Additionally, if the problem is real, *am I allowed to replace mine with an edited version, or is it too late now that I already submitted my entry?* I appreciate how much everybody's said on the matter, but I'd really like an official answer from staff, to know for certain.


Only one entry per user. If you already submitted an entry, you are FREE to modify it until the 14th or remove the contents of the post completely. Entries will not be rounded up until the competition has ended anyway. Users that have posted multiple entries in more than one post will most likely not be selected as entrants, to keep things less confusing for staff, so if you HAVE posted the same entry more than once, I suggest you edit your posts.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone has a list of all the entries?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 4, 2008)

updated my theme transparent working this time.

took an age to make the weapons but its done







p.s. should i make some of the zelda items into a sig/avvie 
and i will give master sword psd away because it is hard to find on internets just dont take credit and such


p.p.s. noticed scrollbar problem i have fixed it


here is final theme clicky


----------



## Killermech (Nov 4, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> updated my theme transparent working this time.
> 
> took an age to make the weapons but its done



You drew the crossbow / bow on the top screen? Good job on that, especially like the crossbow.


----------



## ackers (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow I never realized EDGE skins were exactly the same as CycloDS skins! I'll just change my Cyclo skin a little and submit that.








Download


----------



## hankchill (Nov 4, 2008)

Why are all of you submitting your skins onto Download Services to enter in the competition when we have a perfectly good Download Center to submit to?


----------



## ackers (Nov 4, 2008)

How?


----------



## Covarr (Nov 4, 2008)

_*WARNING: The Edge skin editor is messing up scrollbar transparencies. It'll change it in the preview while you're editing, but for some reason it won't save the new transparent color to the XML file. If you use any transparent color other than #FF00FF for the scrollbar then you'll have to edit your XML file manually. Other transparencies seem to be working fine.*_

Sorry to make such an intrusively colored and sized post, but there may be other skins posted with the same problem I'd had, and I'm hoping to catch the attention of anybody who may need to fix theirs.


----------



## nintendood (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

here's my entry:







You can download it here 
You can also directly download it here @ gbatemp

Please feel free to use it and credit me if you want. I just wanted to share this to everyone.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 4, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Why are all of you submitting your skins onto Download Services to enter in the competition when we have a perfectly good Download Center to submit to?



to save gbatemp some bandwith ^^


----------



## Anakir (Nov 4, 2008)

nintendood said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> here's my entry:
> 
> ...



I must say, it's looking very slick. Good job on it. I might use it for myself.


----------



## Cema (Nov 4, 2008)

Wait, I am only submitting one theme, but updating it over time and showing it off to get comments on how it can be made better.

If you would so kindly, open up another thread for our final works. That way, there will be less reposts, no additional comments to browse through, and just solid entrees into the competition.

Also, the idea of judging on creativity is also bugging me. omgmog made an incredible Tango skin on page 3. If it came down to it, would he lose to another skin of say, a bunch of birds in space with no real effort put into it? That wouldn't be right, is all I'm saying.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 4, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Yesssss! Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No comments?
I feel i could work on it a little bit further but what should i work on?

@cema: Indeed, there should be some topic with the final versions of the skins, someone?


----------



## Covarr (Nov 4, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> @cema: Indeed, there should be some topic with the final versions of the skins, someone?


Agreed. In fact, it'd be great if the first post were constantly updated, as an overview of all themes entered into the contest.


----------



## xJonny (Nov 4, 2008)

*flatEDGE*



_(Click thumbnail for full size)_

Here's my skin, 100% original idea, pretty simple but I like it and I think it'd work quite well.

*Download (16KB):*


Spoiler



*Best Link (direct):*
http://s2.orbitfiles.com/index.php?link=35...909&force=1

*Mirrors:*
http://dl.free.fr/eLIieAIeC
http://rapidshare.com/files/163483952/flatedge.zip.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/5128868643749227/
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=99R0H9PS
http://w18.easy-share.com/1702415073.html
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8ed7e0
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=9be630e
http://netload.in/dateiMTQ0NDA1MT/flatedge.zip.htm
http://uploaded.to/?id=ih2s43


----------



## art vandelay (Nov 4, 2008)

Forget my previous entry it sucked. I made a new one and would like to enter it instead.




http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2QRBEFCZ


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 4, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Question
> 
> I know it says 'one entry per person', so can we delete entries and add a different one (it would still be one entry).




Yesssssssss.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 4, 2008)

On the text that says DSLite Skin Editor
what does it display normally?
I want to rearrange my skin to accommodate it, because i saw someone post one with the cyclo editor, and that shows the firmware #.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 4, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> On the text that says DSLite Skin Editor
> what does it display normally?
> I want to rearrange my skin to accommodate it, because i saw someone post one with the cyclo editor, and that shows the firmware #.




It says,

"EDGE - V1.41"

Or whatever your firmware is.

So, "EDGE - v1.XX"

Etc.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 4, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what do you want, a congratulations for remaking this?
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2983

This is a competition, don't expect people to help you win


----------



## Cema (Nov 4, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Yesssss! Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it a lot, but make the Games/Homebrew icon brighter, and do a bit of touching up on the cheat icons.


----------



## marcateyou (Nov 4, 2008)

Phoenix Wright Theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Collage:




Icons:





Download

edit: Fixed color problems


----------



## Jimbob7 (Nov 4, 2008)

Heres mine:






all made from scratch

download it here

Cheers, 

jimbob


----------



## Covarr (Nov 4, 2008)

marcateyou said:
			
		

> Phoenix Wright Theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using the same color for dialogs and dialog text may not have been the best idea.


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 4, 2008)

I assume your going to test the skins when deciding?


----------



## fenthwick (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm getting an error each time I try to take a snapshot of my theme :x


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 4, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Pm'd shaun about it, and he said that it would be fine with just one thread. I would just say that just edit your first edition out of the post you put it in so it doesn't look like you have multiple entries.


----------



## Skylar90 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well Heres my entry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ive been reading GBATEMP for years, and never decided to register :S
But once I saw this I just had to! 
Credit goes to Nawz for the top screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The rest was by me =D
I hope its any good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s...tcollageui1.png
DOWNLOAD


----------



## Cema (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright, well, I still don't feel entirely comfortable, but here is an image of my work thus far.






Thoughts?

//EDIT, it isn't showing up. I've been having trouble with imagebay and imageshack recently, and I'm not allowed to post .BMP's so my site is out of the question.

Oh, and I'll make sure to clarify which it is I'm submitting. If you have any prior build of mine, that is not my submission and I hope you don't judge me from it.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 4, 2008)

Cema said:
			
		

> Alright, well, I still don't feel entirely comfortable, but here is an image of my work thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, you copied the wrong link from Imageshack. It should be "http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/1179/screenshotcollagesg6.png"

It's a bit boring, not much more than a gradient, but at least it's not too busy or unreadable, like quite a few of the skins posted have been. Also, I like that it's not a random insert of your favorite anime or videogame, as seems to be popular.

When using Imageshack, they supply a few different addresses to copy. The one you posted is acceptable as a link, but it's a page with an image on it, not the image itself.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 4, 2008)

So uh, version 2 of my skin.
I will edit out the old one




Download via GBAtemp
EDITld one is gone.
Also, can anyone put this on their real edge, take a pic of the lower screen and send it to me? 
I want to configure the box for the actual text there.


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is mine. Is it OK that I used the Cyclo Skin tester to make the ScreenShot, because I think it looks better than the one the skin maker puts out.
Windows Edge






Critique?


----------



## Skylar90 (Nov 4, 2008)

You guys have such cool skins! i wish mine was as good!


----------



## Cema (Nov 4, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Cema said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Covarr. I like yours a lot, but you didn't continue the design through. Your cheat icons went, for the most part, unchanged, and your background could have done well if you only put a boarder at top and bottom, not completely around.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 4, 2008)

Cema said:
			
		

> Covarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, the cheat icons were identical to the pushpin that I used on the top screen and on the main menu bottom, except smaller. I didn't change the arrows, because I was having trouble coming up with a good replacement.

My original idea for the borders was to have it everywhere except between the screens, so it looks like a single tall bulletin board/corkboard instead of two smaller ones, but I needed the top and bottom of the bottom screen to be the same color so that I could have readable text over it.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's my new skin. It's a LOT better than the old one. I deleted my other post with my previous skin. Preview: 






Phoenix Wright Skin


----------



## Anakir (Nov 4, 2008)

Jimbob7 said:
			
		

> Heres mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your pixelated icons look amazing. Really nice work. It's amazing how pictures can look close to the actual thing with just pixels.


----------



## Defiance (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone know a simple way to turn an image into black-and-white?  I Googled it, but I just found stuff that had to do with Adobe Photoshop, which I don't have.


----------



## omgmog (Nov 5, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Does anyone know a simple way to turn an image into black-and-white?  I Googled it, but I just found stuff that had to do with Adobe Photoshop, which I don't have.



You can use an online image editor, such as http://www.lunapic.com/editor/

or download a free image editor, such as GIMP http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## Anakir (Nov 5, 2008)

I just gotta reconfirm. I know for the first few pages someone mentioned that the same background on the main page (page with the three icons) is used for the rom selection page as well? Is this confirmed..? I don't want to use the same background on rom selection page.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 5, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I just gotta reconfirm. I know for the first few pages someone mentioned that the same background on the main page (page with the three icons) is used for the rom selection page as well? Is this confirmed..? I don't want to use the same background on rom selection page.


Unfortunately, this is the case. I could have gone a lot farther with my skin otherwise, but alas there is no other choice.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 5, 2008)

Edit: Removed to update.


----------



## Tri3dgE (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, guess I'll join the fun too.  Here's my entry, just made though and do give comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











And for those who want to use it, here's the download link


----------



## RT-9 (Nov 5, 2008)

this is my entry for the competition

*i think its name doesn't mattter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *

succes with this competition everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










greetz RomThunder

download of my skin


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 5, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Ah, darn. That sucks. I don't want to rework my skin just for the sake of it being legible. Hmm. Whatever, I'll submit it and ask for feedback.
> 
> Edit: Here it is - clean and simple, but apparently it took me a while to do something like this. I have no idea why. At least it's done from scratch.
> 
> ...


That's a nice skin!
Im guessing it would look MUCH better with a different rom screen. It really does suck. It limited what people could do.
I think your skin would work on the r4 better.

Also i think you should get a better name for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



spash is sorta, well, generic.

Also to Jimbob7. that skin is awesome, but the rom selection screen almost kills it.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2008)

*UPDATED EDGE GOLD ENTRY:*

*Name of skin/theme:* DiiS V2.

*Description:* Basically a Wii like theme, I spent hours and hours designing it. Give feedback.

*Link to download:* http://www.mediafire.com/?kmnyyddtmzv


*Images:*







*Don't worry guys, I deleted my other entry that was on page 15. This is still my first and only entry.*


----------



## James B. (Nov 5, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Does anyone know a simple way to turn an image into black-and-white?  I Googled it, but I just found stuff that had to do with Adobe Photoshop, which I don't have.



Try the GIMP. http://www.gimp.org/

It's an open source image manipulation program, and is up to par with photoshop.

It's very useful


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 5, 2008)

i think it kinda sucks that people can withdraw their entries, you should have one shot at this. not be able to make a whole bunch


----------



## Jaems (Nov 5, 2008)

Saw this and started working on this today. Just finished. 






download: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QR7B03A1
the small buttons were a pain in the ass. :S
Do the images need to be .bmp to work, btw?


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can direct link my entry post?

I want to update my signature so when people click it, it takes them directly to my post.


----------



## sylphyaj (Nov 5, 2008)

i edited mine and this is what it looks like now.




i'll be done with it soon


----------



## theoperator288 (Nov 5, 2008)

*My Competition Entry:*







Download from Mediafire

Hope you all enjoy...


----------



## Cema (Nov 5, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> *UPDATED EDGE GOLD ENTRY:*
> 
> *Name of skin/theme:* DiiS V2.
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me, I was getting a bit worried. XD

Skin is good, but fix the UI text color and the scrollbar, they mesh against your theme. And on some of your buttons, the font is too large a difference. Your cheat icons are really good.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 5, 2008)

James B. said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIMP is not nearly up to par with Photoshop. It is, however, the best you can get for free, unless you're going to be a dirty pirate. I support it out of my hatred of Adobe, even if it isn't as good.


----------



## triclopzx (Nov 5, 2008)

Heres my updated entry: 

Fixed Settings bar to be visible and added cheat menu icons not the most good looking but I suck at PS.











Download link

I wish everyone the best of luck, im not to sure mine will win there are alot of beautiful skins posted but atleast I tried


----------



## lolsjoel (Nov 5, 2008)

Download: Live Green by loesjoel

I hopes you liiiiiikes!


----------



## fenthwick (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is my submission (for now, will edit the post if I get a better one). I have one other theme in mind but I don't think I have time and then I have this other theme idea...eh ;D





FileFront Download


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

oh man, my skin is the worst yet ;-/


----------



## BBOYDU (Nov 5, 2008)

This my entry...if somebody have some problem with this skin..please tell me








Rapidshare
http://rapidshare.com/files/160894623/Iron_Man_v1.0.rar.html


Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?bhu8zylsv21


----------



## dice (Nov 5, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how I can direct link my entry post?
> 
> I want to update my signature so when people click it, it takes them directly to my post.



*image removed*

Click there and copy the link.


----------



## dice (Nov 5, 2008)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> i think it kinda sucks that people can withdraw their entries, you should have one shot at this. not be able to make a whole bunch



I don't see why you feel so strongly in that way...


----------



## Covarr (Nov 5, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> themuddaload said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like we're withdrawing entries AFTER they've been judged. We still only get to have one final entry.

In my case, I simply had a minor update to make to my XML file after the editor screwed up. Many other people are also simply updating their entries, rather than completely replacing them. Personally, I don't see anything wrong with that. Even replacing them doesn't bother me, as long as people aren't submitting multiples.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uhm, hurry up and take that picture off, as you didn't block my IP address....

EDIT: Ok, whenever I direct link my post, it does load, but it skips to the way bottom of my post. Not the very top part.

Try it, click the link in my sig. It just skips to the last part of my post.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 5, 2008)

No it doesn't. It works just fine.

If there's images loading, and the board hasn't shrunk them yet, it might skip too low, but rest assured that when the page is fully loaded it works correctly, at least in Firefox 3. I'm too lazy to test in Opera or Safari or Chrome, and too smart to load up IE for testing it.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ah ok, glad it works for some people.

I thought the images were a problem...weren't sure though.

Ok thanks!


----------



## Andytoxic (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is my Entry for this competition. I've made this with Paint.NET. Please say if it works:







Download


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 5, 2008)

Seeing that one Wii-like Skin made me wonder: What exactly is the difference between the two possible cheat icons? The Wii-like one used Windows-like bullet-buttons and checkboxes, which implies that one of them means that every code from that specific group can be activated at once and the other one that only one of the group's cheats may be active at any time. Could anyone clarify if this is correct, and which icons are what?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

thats my skin for the compo!!

the idea of the skin wasnt mine. 
i took it from a windows xp skin, so i give credit to him for making it 
(sorry the site is not working so i can't post his link, will post it later)  

and thanks to http://sa-ki.deviantart.com/art/NeonX-Icons-61288559 
for the icons which match nicely with the skin!! 

i made all the parts of design (not icons) (i can post the .psd if a moderator wants it)

download:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3654


----------



## JohnnyC4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's my entry. Hope ya enjoy.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> Seeing that one Wii-like Skin made me wonder: What exactly is the difference between the two possible cheat icons? The Wii-like one used Windows-like bullet-buttons and checkboxes, which implies that one of them means that every code from that specific group can be activated at once and the other one that only one of the group's cheats may be active at any time. Could anyone clarify if this is correct, and which icons are what?




I really don't understand what you're saying about my skin. Are you saying the cheat icons are the regular basic ones or what?

Because I designed the cheat icons myself.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 5, 2008)

Forget my other theme, this will be the one i'm using ( unless i have another idea that's better than this)






Download

Edit: What's with the transparancy in the scrollbar?


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2008)

Transparency hex is FF00FF


----------



## Egonny (Nov 5, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Transparency hex is FF00FF


Nono, transparancy worked fine in the program itself, but in the screenshot there is no transparancy.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2008)

OH sorry >.>;

Hmm, don't know to be honest,

Make sure you have the transparency set, then try taking the snapshot.


----------



## adrian2040 (Nov 5, 2008)

JohnnyC4 said:
			
		

> Here's my entry. Hope ya enjoy.



You forgot to put the download link.


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is my skin:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3656

I can't seem to get the collage picture to upload to the GBAtemp website, but I will post the collage if I can get it to work.




i put it on photobucket...


----------



## Jaems (Nov 5, 2008)

that's one sexy skin.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 5, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Pikachu025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say that, I just said that they reminded me of Windows' bullet-buttons and checkboxes, and that made me wonder why there are two different cheat enabled/disabled icons anyway.


----------



## Leein (Nov 5, 2008)

Ahh, this thing has been driving me nuts, and I'm not very good a digital editing at all. Well, here is mine.





Here is the download link.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C50K7XKM

Had troubles with the menu buttons... and a lot more...

:-:-: Edit :-:-:

Fixed my issues, made the buttons look a LOT less grainy. Updated Shot and download link


----------



## science (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is my entry. A lot of hard work went into this, and everything is hand done, even the grid. All icons were drawn by me using my tablet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Download



Developer's Homepage



Discuss


----------



## Minox (Nov 5, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Here is my entry. A lot of hard work went into this, and everything is hand done, even the grid. All icons were drawn by me using my tablet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_0


----------



## welblade (Nov 5, 2008)

This is my entry




http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EML34KV6


----------



## 082535 (Nov 5, 2008)

*PLZ DON'T STEAL MY FIRE TEXT BANNER!*






*Here is my Entry i hope you guys like it*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
{Project notes} 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*All of the super Mario world sprites where ripped directly from the ROM game file.
*The goomba, Starman, and hammer images are from super Mario wiki.
*The total time spent on this project was about 8 hours.
*the top background image took about 3 hours to make.
*The cheat icons are the ? and ! blocks and outlines from the original ROM.
*Mario and Luigi both climb on the vine as the scroll bar.




GET IT HERE


----------



## James B. (Nov 5, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right, but I'm not sure which is which.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 5, 2008)

someone mind testing mine?: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1520391


----------



## Brunibrun (Nov 5, 2008)

Removed my previous entry
New updated entry can be found here


----------



## Covarr (Nov 5, 2008)

The ones that show in Cheat Group 3 in the editor and previews are indeed like radio buttons; you can only select one from a group. The ones shown in Cheat Group 1 in the editor/previews are like checkboxes; you can select as many or few as you want.

To the people having trouble with transparency, it's like I said before: The editor is not changing the scrollbar transparent color properly. You'll need to either use the default color (#FF00FF) or manually edit the XML file with the transparent color you're using.


----------



## 3020 (Nov 6, 2008)

gonna fix it gotta change a menu icon


----------



## omgmog (Nov 6, 2008)

3020 said:
			
		

> Well this is my contest entry. I made it using hundreds of Edge flashcard images as well if you notice i made the scroll bar a stylus. Hope you enjoy and I would greatly appreciate any comments regarding my entry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but the third icon isn't 'slot 2', it's 'settings'


----------



## 3020 (Nov 6, 2008)

o.O whoops forgot its not an r4 ill fix that right away


----------



## JohnnyC4 (Nov 6, 2008)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> JohnnyC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooops, sorry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here goes: Gold Skin

And here's my new one: Chrono Trigger Skin


----------



## HtheB (Nov 6, 2008)

*GBAtemp skin
*








Here is my entry: a special *GBAtemp skin* for the GBAtemp lovers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck everyone else who made skins! 

Click here to download


edit: link correction


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 6, 2008)

JohnnyC4 said:
			
		

> adrian2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can only have 1 entry. And if you meant for the Chrono trigger one to be your new one, then why post the link for your other one.


----------



## 3020 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going to retract this entry because the more I look at it the more i think it sucks. It was a good concept just executed poorly. I'm working on a newer and better skin which should be done soon


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 6, 2008)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> Here is mine. Is it OK that I used the Cyclo Skin tester to make the ScreenShot, because I think it looks better than the one the skin maker puts out.
> Windows Edge
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot DL Link. Updated the post.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Nov 6, 2008)

So. I was thinking on what to do for this contest, and it had me stumped for awhile. I came across three strict idea's:

-EDGE Gold Theme
-A "Nintendo-Like" Theme
-Abstract Theme

The first idea, it seemed really good, considering this is to see the beautiful themes made by others. But then I saw the others. And there are some incredible themes that are on this topic. But then it hit me, while browsing through what other people had done. 'What's the point of making a gold theme, when only 60 people will actually have a golden EDGE?' So, basically, that question turned me off from the EDGE Gold Theme idea.

Then, the Nintendo-Like Theme. I tried for awhile to get this to work, and while I was making it, it seemed pretty awesome. I make the background, and some objects on it. It looked pretty nice. But then I stuck it on the EDGE Editor, and unfortunately for me, I could not get the colors I used to work. The words were completely swallowed by the picture, and you could not read the text. [Trust me - I tried what seemed like hundreds of colors.] :/

So, then I took my final idea. The Abstract idea. I've always liked these abstract themes, they always seem so nice, for some reason [At least to me.] So I started this theme, and after several hours, it finally took some shape. I think it looks nice, but if you don't, I'd love to hear why. So yeah, here's my entry for this contest. Whether I win, or I lose, it was great fun making a theme, [for my first time, too.] 






Download Link

So there's the theme I did. I had some trouble on coming up with a name, so I just stuck to something simple - Blueish. I tried pretty hard to get all the colors to work together, and since I kept with two colors, and 2 shades, it seems to work. Woo. =D


----------



## hankchill (Nov 6, 2008)

3020 said:
			
		

> Here is my contest entry all fixed up. Its made up of hundreds of edge flashcard images as well if you notice the scroll bar is a stylus I made. Please comment and tell me what you think or if you want how I can improve on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want criticism on how to improve it, get rid of that background -- it's so busy that NONE of the text can be read!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2008)

*MY ENTRY*

I hope you all like it






Download the skin from here ^^


P.S: In case you're wondering... the first icon is Toon link raising an Edge (packaged), the second one is a kirby (transformed in edge package) and the 3rd one is the triforce being replaced by an edge... Sadly enough... Because of the resizing it doesnt shows as good as i liked to.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wonder how the people that are going to be judging this, are keeping up with these entries.

They have got some serious competition heading their way.


----------



## Cema (Nov 6, 2008)

Version 0.98 of my skin, critique helps massively!


----------



## Akdul (Nov 6, 2008)

My entry

This is an improved version of my iPhone skin for CycloDS Evo:






Includes comic iphone icons from www.fasticon.com

Download:

iPhone DS for EDGE


----------



## Gian (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm really digging Nintendood's and Jimbob7's.
Here's my entry-






Original design by me!
All pictures are mine, except for the stock pictures I used for the icons.
I used the Cyclo Skin Editor, but here's the Edge editor version-


Spoiler










Download Link is -
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3664

Hope you like 'em. (:


----------



## ShamusHand (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's my entry: Portal Theme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Download


----------



## Cema (Nov 6, 2008)

ShamusHand said:
			
		

> Here's my entry: Portal Theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though it is basically 3 icons copied straight from Portal and put onto a black canvas, there is something incredibly enticing about it. If I could vote, you'd definitely be on my list!


----------



## crysnamtodshire (Nov 6, 2008)

This is my submission.  It took just about over 9000 hours in MSpaint.




Here is the actual skin zip file:
[LINK]

Hope I win.  I've always wanted some way to run homebrew on my DS.


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the Kingdom Hearts one!


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello Guys My Skin can someone tell me if its working on DS the skin maker says its ok but i dont know im an R4 owner so dont know how all the things work with Edge Ds
Edge DS skin


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 6, 2008)

The cheat buttons needs work...
Thats all I have to input.


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 6, 2008)

My Contest Entry: EDGE Reloaded (Finished!)

By:Jran Sakarra
Download: CLICK HERE






ICONS





Hey Skin Making is FUN!
I might be making more skins.
Well let me know what you think!
5&1/2 hours straight making this.


----------



## TnDstudio (Nov 6, 2008)

100% original, no stolen images or graphics.


----------



## DrHectic (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow TnD, that's a really cool skin. I'll have to get my entry in soon... getting a prize is gonna be tough!


----------



## twinkleface (Nov 6, 2008)

nintendood said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> here's my entry:
> 
> ...



*A job well done! This skin is simple yet very attractive. It does not have to be too colorful or filled with designs that may ruin the entire piece. It also looks interesting and very professional. Good luck with the competition.*


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 6, 2008)

Working on mine right now, compiling sources from all over the interwebz (tutorials, I've finished building the icons, progressing with backgrounds right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I hope mine is good enough to just be on par with cool themes down here


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 6, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Working on mine right now, compiling sources from all over the interwebz (tutorials, I've finished building the icons, progressing with backgrounds right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give us a hint on what it is?
LOL Kidding...
I like some of the more simple skins here.
Let me know what you think of mine.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 6, 2008)

Jran Sakarra said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be..... let me upload it, meanwhile I'll give you a brief description 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The BG is basically PSP lifestream (ya'know, those elegant white lines), captured with a screenshot plug-in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the icons... Photoshopped, 
each icon is blue at heart, with objects attached to the center. 
For example, the game icon is a white NDS closed, and it will open when you highlight it, featureing EDGE words on both the top screen and the bottom screen. 
Multimedia is WMP 11, Crescent Moon when highlighted,
the settings... just usual, wrench and hammer, EDGE with ticks when highlighted

Just... don't steal my idea, okay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LoL nah just credit me, and if you win with me idea, tear apart the gold EDGE and share it between us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: here's some example:




As you can see, at heart the icon is blue, yet the center of the button is free for objects, for this example I use a Windows Live icon

Real image, will be used:




And this is what the bottom screen should look like, with "Game" selected, meaning the lid is open 

Real image, will be used:




This example shows how the "Game" icon when not highlighted, the NDS lid is closed, I'm proud of this effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it took me pretty long to arrange the DS position, the icon is 128x128, and I enlarged it to 1000% to make sure the pixels' position at least is similar


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 6, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Jran Sakarra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that sounds like a great skin.
I can not wait to see it.
You have not a thing to worry, besides my entry is a few post above us.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 6, 2008)

I've edited my post, check it out, it's pretty simple, not too bright, cool in the eye, and yet is attractive (I think), every icon shows what is inside it, and since it's round, the highlight (which is round) should not do anything harmful to it, or at least I think so...


----------



## sean0007 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Contest Entry - Eclipse Edge*
by sean0007





Contest Entry Files
Eclipse Edge by sean0007 - Contest Skin.rar

Edit: Accidentally posted an older version with the wrong text colour. Fixed now.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow this contest is really turning out!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2008)

It seems that noone liked my skin ^^; not even a comment ._.


----------



## 9volt Kappa (Nov 6, 2008)

OK this is my entry.




menu icons




Ganbare Goemon skin


----------



## Killermech (Nov 6, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> It seems that noone liked my skin ^^; not even a comment ._.


Are you doing this for the comments, or for the competition? ;P
I like it, it's just a bit hard to read the text with the background and the text color.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just one question, what's different about these than the normal ones besides being gold and free???


----------



## hankchill (Nov 6, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Just one question, what's different about these than the normal ones besides being gold and free???



Technically speaking, nothing.

But if you win you can gloat to the others and say "I got a limited edition card!"


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 6, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> gk.7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that's more than enough.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 6, 2008)

Dang x.x,

I really and honestly don't stand a chance right now.

Is there anyway to withdraw from this?


----------



## Blackgen (Nov 6, 2008)

My skin, hope you like it






Blackgenskin


----------



## Egonny (Nov 6, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Dang x.x,
> 
> I really and honestly don't stand a chance right now.
> 
> Is there anyway to withdraw from this?


Why should you withdraw?
I like your skin, it could use some work though...


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 6, 2008)

PM me for what I can do to improve it.


----------



## Lord Toon (Nov 6, 2008)

I've changed my old entry since you can delete the previous one...//

My New & Final EDGE Skin

Any thoughts?//


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 6, 2008)

Blackgen said:
			
		

> My skin, hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.... so uh, we get a moonshell skin, yea. Why don't you just make it so? Having the image inverted doesn't look good to me


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Kira Yamato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not doing for the comments but almost every single skin has been at least commented with an "i like it" or something ... or even if ppl says "i dont like it because of this or that" can help a lot... thanks for the comment ^^ if they allow modifications maybe i would do something for it ^^

Anyway... once u have selected something you can read it clearly... is hard to choose a font color when the background goes from dark to light since u always loose one part with any color  (or u must choose a weird color like a dark yellow or something heh...  If i can fix it i will though... Even if i dont win anything i would like that some ppl uses it cause it looks ok or something ^^


----------



## Cema (Nov 6, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Not doing for the comments but almost every single skin has been at least commented with an "i like it" or something ... or even if ppl says "i dont like it because of this or that" can help a lot... thanks for the comment ^^ if they allow modifications maybe i would do something for it ^^



I'm going to have to agree pretty heavily with this. Comments like 'it's great' might boost the authors _self esteem_, but comments on how to make a theme better actually help.

With that being said, Build 1.00 of my skin.







// Download it from my list!


----------



## jeeper421 (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is my skin hopefully everyone likes it let me know what you think.

Check it out

[img=http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/9528/screenshotcheatoptionssj2.th.png]


----------



## Egonny (Nov 6, 2008)

Updated my skin:

This will NOT be entered in the contest.

Download here


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 6, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> It seems that none liked my skin ^^; not even a comment ._.


Hey same for mine.
I thought I did a good job for my first try.


----------



## HtheB (Nov 6, 2008)

Jran Sakarra said:
			
		

> Kira Yamato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey come on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's not about the comments right? 

No one should complain about his or her entry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No one commented on my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im not complaining...... am I?


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 6, 2008)

HtheB said:
			
		

> Jran Sakarra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, no one quoted mine either, I felt I did a good job for my first try, but its not about what the people think, its all about what the staff says when they judge these, cant wait


----------



## games4646 (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is my entry

Its call EDGE DSI Skin
by  John aka Blu
this is the theme i cam out with using paint  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp73/ga...pg?t=1226007637


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 6, 2008)

games4646 said:
			
		

> Here is my entry
> 
> Its call EDGE DSI Skin
> by  John aka Blu
> this is the theme i cam out with using paint


Where is the download?


----------



## Ellis90009 (Nov 6, 2008)

*THIS IS MY ENTRY!!!
*Gold flash cart... triangular box.... Skin contest... Zelda skin away!!






Download The Skin Here http://www.mediafire.com/file/mmk3wjwmwjm/Edge Contest Skin.zip://http://www.mediafire.com/file/mmk3w...ontest Skin.zip://http://www.mediafire.com/file/mmk3w...ontest Skin.zip

the link came out weird but it works!


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jran Sakarra said:
			
		

> Kira Yamato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dudes, here is a news flash for ya... NO ONE CARES... 

I don't wanna be an a-hole by saying that, however it's the true. As far as you convince the judging team that's all that matters. People who comment your skin aren't gonna give you the EDGE, or are they? xD


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 6, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Jran Sakarra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does have a point.
Well reason why we care is we put some work into these skins and would like to atleast to hear something back.
The Gold Edge is a BONUS to me.
Plus I will have something to run homebrew and these skins on.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 6, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Jran Sakarra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




getting comments/feedback and advice about our skins is what inspires us to carry on creating things for you people out there
so getting comments helps us to be more creative and produce more eye pleasing peices.

I have had no feedback from my entry but thats fine for me considering its my first ever attempt at making a skin/theme for my ds. I just made it to see what I could do.


----------



## ShamusHand (Nov 6, 2008)

Cema said:
			
		

> ShamusHand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, they aren't _from_ Portal, they're based on it. The 'black canvas', my friend, is simplicity at it's best. I really like like how it turned out.


----------



## games4646 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jran Sakarra said:
			
		

> games4646 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is my first entry was confuse about the rules
dunno if i could revise it or not, saw a couple
that's why i didn't add any dl link
sorry for the confusion


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 7, 2008)

There are no rules about changing an entry are there? I have a different idea that i like a bit more than my current one.

Also, how does the edge menu work? is it d-pad controlled or stylus?


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 7, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Updated my skin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isn't it pen*cil* N Paper ?


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 7, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> There are no rules about changing an entry are there? I have a different idea that i like a bit more than my current one.
> 
> Also, how does the edge menu work? is it d-pad controlled or stylus?


Yep, no rules about changing. As long as you only have 1 entry posted in this thread when the contest ends.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jran Sakarra said:
			
		

> Well reason why we care is we put some work into these skins and would like to atleast to hear something back.


On that, i agree... but why making a huge deal of it???


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 7, 2008)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> gk.7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!
The fact that we know that what we make and do brings something to others and they like it enough to say something back.
Or in the case of the contest a GOLD EDGE.
LOL


----------



## k3rizz3k (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I did an amy lee based one.. I'm not very creative, but she is awsome, so I tried... Trying and doing crappy is better than not trying at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So this is my entry






http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JEF6FSXP


----------



## stab244 (Nov 7, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1530258

That's my updated entry. Ignore this one...


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Nov 7, 2008)

*My entry is now on page 44*


----------



## GaoGaiGar (Nov 7, 2008)

Goldiooooooon Edge!
I want it, so here's my submission thingummy.
I hope I'm doing this right...




That should be what it looks like. Yea.
The little icons on what I believe to be the main menu change to an ACTION POSE!!! when selected.
And is the EDGE logo/Submessage thing going to be big enough on the DS Screen? I wouldn't know for sure...

Here's the download link:
Here~!

Wish me luck.


----------



## potemkin (Nov 7, 2008)

Made a few changes in the skin posted before in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Old:





New:






Link


Can you guys tell mw what I can fix in it?


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 7, 2008)

wow everyones skin is better than mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




stop being so good (being a sore loser here)


----------



## stab244 (Nov 7, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> wow everyones skin is better than mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even mines?

I did that in like an hour while doing my English project for school...


----------



## tokoshix (Nov 7, 2008)

Well....here's mine. Enjoy!

I decided to change my entry due to some sudden inspiration. I gotta admit that my new entry is is much better than my old. I was pleased with how well it turned out, even though it only took a few hours to make. 

*Official Entry(using for contest)*





Download Here

When you're talking "Gold" edition, one of the best kinds is definitely Rhythm Tengoku Gold. The text was a problem to work with, but the highlighter makes you see it clearly.


**I will keep my old entry posted for those interested and wanting to download, but it is not my official entry.

Old Entry(not entering)


Spoiler








Download


Its based on the upcoming Japanese RPG, Fragile, thats coming out on January 22, 2009 and is exclusive to the Wii. No word on an American release, but I'm just so stoked about this game and I made this skin in hope that it will come to America. This is my first skin ever made and I think I did pretty well.


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 7, 2008)

potemkin said:
			
		

> Made a few changes in the skin posted before in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix the whit static around the boarder of the buttons.
Want me to fix it?
I have PS CS4.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 7, 2008)

stab244 said:
			
		

> tyuno123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooooooh... multitasking


----------



## stab244 (Nov 7, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> stab244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No just lazy. I could have done a better job if I felt like it. I should have held off posting it for a few days but a few tweaks and it should be good.

Maybe I should have done an "original" one instead...


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 7, 2008)

can you quote ur entry i wanna see it but am lazy to find it


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 7, 2008)

stab244 said:
			
		

> tyuno123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you still have time to fix it.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 7, 2008)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Okay so pretty much new here, but here it goes...
> 
> Image Preview:
> 
> ...


It feels weird quoting myself...

And yeah I could fix it but I have 2 more projects due on the day I come back from my Veteran's Day break so I can't really do it during that time. And after that I'll be playing RnR 3 as it comes out the day before the contest ends.


----------



## hksmrchan (Nov 7, 2008)

The contest is really heated ;o

Would anyone like to critque my skin?


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 7, 2008)

hksmrchan said:
			
		

> The contest is really heated ;o
> 
> Would anyone like to critque my skin?


ME!
PM it to me.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 7, 2008)

You guys... are getting even more awesome as the day changes, please stop being so awesome :\






 nah, kidding, but surely my chance to win is getting smaller


----------



## popopola (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's my entry

EDGE NES SKIN! =) Hope you like it






download: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e1b82cd...2db6fb9a8902bda

P.S. The picture looks quite blurry as a saved image, but on the DS screen it looks clear


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 7, 2008)

Damn, everybody, something's halting our project.

While most skins here are cool, it doesn't look like that on the DS, try to save the images in 16bit .bmp to see the actual result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My skin (which looks soooo good in jpg) looks horrible in bmp, might have to restart the whole process again


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 7, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Damn, everybody, something's halting our project.
> 
> While most skins here are cool, it doesn't look like that on the DS, try to save the images in 16bit .bmp to see the actual result
> 
> ...


Dang I need someone to test mine out!
Could someone test mine out on there DS?
PM me if you can!


----------



## potemkin (Nov 7, 2008)

Jran Sakarra said:
			
		

> potemkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for pointing it out.

I thought that saving the picture in *.png would solve the problem, but the skin maker automatically converts the cheat code buttons into *.bmp files 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Changed the cheat buttons for "regular" ones, changed the color of the fonts as well as the highlight and added transparency to the main buttons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is how it looks now:






Now here is the latest version with the corrected parts.


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you for pointing it out.
> 
> I thought that saving the picture in *.png would solve the problem, but the skin maker automatically converts the cheat code buttons into *.bmp files
> 
> ...



There we go now it looks better.


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi ive had an edge for ages and i always make skins for it but i dont know a good topic to base this skin on, Can eny1 help me out?


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 7, 2008)

thnx i mite try sumthin like that


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Nov 7, 2008)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> Here is my entry



Thought this looked familiar. Saw your post a couple weeks back at NDSthemes.com. Good luck!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 7, 2008)

i feel sorry for the judges so so so many good entries its going to be hard


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Nov 7, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> My skin is also based of an Atari game, betcha can't guess which one



Choplifter?


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jran Sakarra said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really isn't necessary. You really just need to save it as a .bmp file to see the real result, like he said.
Mine is already in .bmp (I didn't notice you could use other formats in the editor) so mine is how it will look on the DS apparently.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 7, 2008)

Damn, I have to reduce the glow in my elegant lines... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now it's not glowing anymore.....

Stupid 16 bit bmp format, if only it ca go for 24 bit, maybe making skins is not so bad....

Also, can someone tell me how to fix those cheat icons? I can't seem to get a proper transparency


----------



## Kaneda-Jones (Nov 7, 2008)

popopola said:
			
		

> Here's my entry
> 
> EDGE NES SKIN! =) Hope you like it
> 
> ...






OMG That rocks I used a photo I took myself for the background of mine and then made the buttons from scratch, was yours from scratch or a photo that then took hours of tweaking (I know a straight photo of a nes pad wouldnt look as good as your final work!)


----------



## Kaneda-Jones (Nov 7, 2008)

thanx to whom ever it was who pointed out that on the cheat menu there were both the radio buttons and the check boxes. that info came in handy.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jaems said:
			
		

> someone mind testing mine?: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1520391


I just tested it on my Cyclo - I love it. A few things though:
- The text at the very top of the screen is unreadable due to being white, consider making it a dark color.
- The cursor in the Settings menu seems to have the same color as the background or something - in any case, I can't see it.
- The cursor in the Games menu is too transparent, you can see it, but only barely.
Otherwise, though, awesome work! Could you perhaps supply me with a version that doesn't have the "Limited Edition EDGE GOLD" text at the top? That would be great.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

This Competition is getting too Tough I hope i still have a chance to get in the top 1 million or something


----------



## Kaneda-Jones (Nov 7, 2008)

here is MY ENTRY INTO THE EDGE CONTEST.. ahem don't mean to shout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










picture hosted at flickr with comments and everything at:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaneda-jones/3010194642/

(flickr hates people not mentioning them when you leech them)

and the zip file is at:

http://rapidshare.com/files/161427874/Circuit_v1a.zip


also, the app that makes the skins seems fine with the 24 bit bmps so is it for sure the cards hate 24 bit bmps? it is quite the overlooked bug if their own app makes stuff not running on the card.  if so then I dunno what to do about it.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 7, 2008)

I've updated my skin, go here to see my updated skin, Blue Stream 1.1


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 7, 2008)

Pikachu025 would you mind testing mine out too the link is in my sig


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 7, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> Pikachu025 would you mind testing mine out too the link is in my sig


Wow that is really good.
This contest is gonna kill the judges.
I guess that is why there are 20 prizes.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 7, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> Pikachu025 would you mind testing mine out too the link is in my sig


I say fix the cheat button transparency and you're all set! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yours is a great one!


----------



## Killermech (Nov 7, 2008)

I made a thread for whoever wants feedback / opinions on their skins to keep this thread less cluttered and therefor making it an easier job for the staff.
You can find the thread here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=114198


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh, okay I'll post my skin there, thanks!


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 7, 2008)

how do I make my cheat icons background transparent ?


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 7, 2008)

Umm...? Wut? how did you make the skin?


----------



## HtheB (Nov 7, 2008)

To see all the skins, you need to browse 42 pages... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 a bit confusing...

there should be some special place to browse only the skins.......


any moderator on GBAtemp who will do it?


----------



## Egonny (Nov 7, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but I thought that was too long so i shortened it.
The real name is indeed Pencil 'n Paper.


----------



## HtheB (Nov 7, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Yeah but I thought that was too long so i shortened it.
> The real name is indeed Pencil 'n Paper.



I think you didn't even thought about it, since Pencil is Pen in Flemish (Dutch)


----------



## Egonny (Nov 7, 2008)

HtheB said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, isn't it
Pencil= potlood
Pen= pen
?

Sorry for the people who don't understand dutch


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 7, 2008)

nvm


----------



## HtheB (Nov 7, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Pencil= potlood
> Pen= pen



oh yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rofl

speaking of pencils..............





lol


----------



## Dudette300 (Nov 7, 2008)

HtheB said:
			
		

> *GBAtemp skin
> *
> 
> 
> ...



_as a new member, I sure like this GBAtemp skin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should use this to support GBAtemp



_


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 7, 2008)

OK, I had a different idea, I tried my best to get around the limitations of the skin, not sure if i managed it , what do you guys think?






Download

If someone can test it and tell me if it works ok, thanks.

This is my final entry.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any tips on making the menu icons? I always seem to have a bit of the transparacy color left on the sides of the icons no matter what color I choose.


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo only have a single transparent colour to work with, so you can't do any alpha blending. If you are shrinking an image, be sure no to use any smoothing as it with blur your transparent colour into your image.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, blending/blurring was what got it so messed up. Little better now, though not perfect. But I'm not in the mood to do anymore. Spent way too long anyway. 






download

A theme aimed at girls hasn't been made yet. At least I didn't see one and the DS userbase is pretty much 30 or more percent female. So there you have it. Might update a few things here and there and make my own cheat icons.

Edit: 1.1 - Added cheat icons


----------



## art vandelay (Nov 7, 2008)

Made a few updates to my skin.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1RE6X436


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 7, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> HtheB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% gelijk
100% correct


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 7, 2008)

art vandelay said:
			
		

> Made a few updates to my skin.
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1RE6X436


Your bottom screen image is too empty, besides, with that quality of color, your topscreen(that baseball dude with lots of glow effects, not to mention the lighting and gradation) image will get screwed up, trust me, what you see is not what you will get. Even a simple glow like PSP wave lines won't work, 16 bit doesn't have THAT much color. Have you tried it with a real EDGE?

EDIT: Oh, and Sc4rf4c3d, you should consider other color option for settings menu, black letters and black line doesn't work, it's invisible


----------



## stab244 (Nov 8, 2008)

I felt like changing it since a new wallpaper came out but I kind of don't know which to use.

This:






Or this:






I like the bottom one more but then the words are harder to see...


----------



## Gilger (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VW3U9W2C

Not too good with graphics, but I figured it's worth a shot to enter.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 8, 2008)

has anyone tried my skin yet?: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1520391

pweeez try it. :3


----------



## popopola (Nov 8, 2008)

btw, can we test these skins on a cycloDS?


----------



## art vandelay (Nov 8, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> art vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, I never made a skin before so I didn't know it would look different on a real edge. Unfortunately, I don't have an edge, so if any one could test my skin and tell me how it looks that would be great.


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 8, 2008)

Recently, I've became a dedicated fan of TWEWY, The World Ends With You for those of you unfamiliar. It's just a game I keep on playing constantly, gotta master every pin!

Anyway, you probably know I'm saying this because I made an Edge Skin dedicated to TWEWY and am going to enter it in the contest. Anyway, here it is! I think I'm going to tweak it up a bit in the next week, so I'll be sure to re-edit this post.






Just a little rationale for the Main Menu: The selected menu buttons are evolved pins of the unselected, with the exception of the 3rd pair of buttons, but the exception with that one is that Yammer modded a Tin Pin Custom into the Tin Pin Wind. 

So there you have it!!

Please comment.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

ur background looks messy i dunno how are we supposed to read the cheats description with that background


----------



## redact (Nov 8, 2008)

UPDATE3: another minor fix to gold to remove the yellow "glow" around the gear icon

UPDATE2: minor fixes to red and gold skin icons, D/L link has been updated

UPDATE: fixed cheat icon issues that jagerstaffel mentioned and changed the text on the purple skin to a lighter color so that it's more readable. also edited the version numbers of purple and blue to reflect changes

this is my new entry (i removed the last one)

Name: swirl

Info: nice swirly pattern, comes in five different colors

Preview: 





Download Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?onthmygumwy

took me ages to make, so you better enjoy it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




more pics

red:


Spoiler











blue:


Spoiler











gold:


Spoiler











green:


Spoiler











purple:


Spoiler


----------



## davislim (Nov 8, 2008)

@*Godot* : u nid to change ur bottom pic to a more simple plain image so tat user of theme will b able to read the text shown....n the theme author name is different from ur name...

@mercluke : nice idea...but mayb showing us a collage of the theme will b better...


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok Ive uploaded my skin to a website to be downloaded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy and give me feedback, to see my skin its on page 28 of this thread. Download my skin


----------



## Brunibrun (Nov 8, 2008)

Updated my skin.
Previous version removed.

Download here.
All graphics in the skin were created by me.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

updated Shadow EDGE 1.2 check it out now. The link is in my sig


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

mercluke does yours count as an entry or a few  since there are five colors but the designs are all the same ?


----------



## redact (Nov 8, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> mercluke does yours count as an entry or a few  since there are five colors but the designs are all the same ?



it's one theme, i just made different colors so that users of the theme can choose the color that they prefer, or if they can't decide then they can put them all on and choose the random skin function so as to get a different color every time (what i do)

EDIT: brunibrun(sp), that theme looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you win something.


----------



## HtheB (Nov 8, 2008)

Dudette300 said:
			
		

> HtheB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who wouldn't like to support GBAtemp???


----------



## sdnoob (Nov 8, 2008)

*OLD ONE*


Spoiler
















Nothing special, im guessing there are too many colours, but oh wells.
Both pictures were taken by me, if they are any people wondering where i got the images from.
GoodLuck everyone~!


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Nov 8, 2008)

popopola said:
			
		

> btw, can we test these skins on a cycloDS?



Should work just fine as the setup for themes is the same on the Cyclo as it is on the Edge.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay my final entry is on page 51


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 8, 2008)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> *This is my updated entry.. it is my Final! lol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't those icons off the R4 DS Firmware theme?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 8, 2008)

People, please!! Less talk, more skins!!

For critique, opinions, improvement, suggestions etc. go to the thread that Killermech created http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=114198
There you can share your skin and talk about it, here, just post screenshot and download link, it'll make our job a lot easier, because we have to see every one of those skins to be able to rate it, and  if you keep on talking on here, you're crowding the thread!!

*Please, LESS TALK, MORE SKINS!! Thank you..*


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi how do i put a skin on here?


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 8, 2008)

HOW DO I PUT SKINS ON RAPIDSHARE?


----------



## 082535 (Nov 8, 2008)

GreenJ said:
			
		

> Hi how do i put a skin on here?


I recommend using MediaFire they are the best and its free too. first to get a pix here use this site to host a image imageshack.us upload and find link then copy it to clipboard next click the add pix icon then insert the link from the host site in the pop up then click OK that will embed the pix to the post. to get a download link use MediaFire first upload to the site then click share icon and copy the link to the clipboard then back in the post click add link paste text then name it then u r all done. 
PS: don't forget to zip compress the skin too before upload.

I hope this helped out.


----------



## Hollow0n3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Alright, this is my first post arround theese parts of the intertubes, but I assure you fine folks out there that I am actually lurking arround here for quite some time without an account until now.

Yes, this contest got me to set up an account, not to mention my contest entry. Which is actually my first attempt to make a skin.. thus I tried to keep it simple. Hopefully some of the judges like it that way. 

Anyway, my skin is here. 

This is how it looks like:



Spoiler











Oh, and I made this with the white DS in mind, since thats the color of the one I got.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Nov 8, 2008)

If you are talking about this one ---> http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/details/547dc4d6dc
I made it way back when. I made several name changes.. diamond_dude13, xXHackerKidXx, master_ice069, and finally tKo HaXoR! I posted a comment for proof under the theme! lol Just thought I could bring my old theme back


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 8, 2008)

My idea is sort of taken already. If I post my design that's extremely similar of a design to another entry, does that make my entry have less of a chance winning? Like do they choose between mine and the other person design who's skin looks similar to mine? 

I had this idea for a while now but didnt have the time to work on it until the weekend


----------



## skweezer (Nov 8, 2008)

i was gunna enter this. i made 3/4 of my skin, but i dont think it stands a  chance compared to half the others on here so i dont think i will enter....


----------



## stab244 (Nov 8, 2008)

*My updated Entry!!!*

Screenshot:





Direct Download:
Click here!

Edit: There seems to be something wrong with the screenshot... When you select the icon it should change to the legend card image for all of them...


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's a revision of my skin. I edited one of the picture at the bottom of the first column to show all of the buttons
when they're selected. The top picture of the second column shows all of the buttons when they are unselected.
Also lightened the background so text would be easier to read.

Enjoy! 

TWeWY Skin Download

Edited Edge Skin:


----------



## Defiance (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok, here's my skin I've been working on for about a week.  I hope you like it, I thought it was rather creative.






Download HERE.


----------



## War (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone know the sizes for everything. such as the top screen background, bottom screen, icons, etc?


----------



## omgmog (Nov 8, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Ok, here's my skin I've been working on for about a week.  I hope you like it, I thought it was rather creative.
> 
> Ofcourse it's impossible for a torch to burn on the moon like that...
> 
> ...



try reading the thread.

*I've personally said the dimensions for all images TWICE in the thread*, and have no intention of saying it again.


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 8, 2008)

I believe the scrollbar is 8x64, the bottom and top backgrounds are 256x192, the menu buttons are 64x64, and the cheat icons are 48x32 in total.


----------



## Cema (Nov 8, 2008)

I compiled a list which anyone is free to use. It includes the user and their most recent download.



Spoiler



Cema - <a href="http://www.playrealm.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/dreaming-cema.rar" target="_blank">Download // My final build. Enjoy!</a>
Setya5785 - <a href="http://cid-b74f160bb82453a1.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/game%20related/edge%20skin.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
jlj - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160243905/my_skin_v2.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
MirageStrike - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/159964549/Rurouni_Kenshin.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
ds22 - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=GY0AMUGT" target="_blank">Download</a>
p1ngpong - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/159964867/B_W_skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
omgmog - <a href="http://localhostr.com/files/f40d26/tango_edge.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Yatashi Strife - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yrwgwwmygzn" target="_blank">Download</a>
omegableach - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0MSTSUU4" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ruud91 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nnwzrozgxzm" target="_blank">Download</a>
NDStemp - <a href="http://files.filefront.com/White+Dragon+Skinrar/;12230672;/fileinfo.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
dohclude - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/209232/n/Edge_Carbon_Fiber_zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Quiche_on_a_leash - <a href="http://qoal.110mb.com/Cube_Wall_EDGE_Skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
matthew.villa - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?pjzmimzjjzv" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ceesjah - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160283023/Hinata_Skin_by_Ceesjah.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
WB3000 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3623" target="_blank">Download</a>
Haruhi - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?ilnmgzmmtoj" target="_blank">Download</a>
cepheus - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JNZT9ZJ2" target="_blank">Download</a>
NPmetron - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/758b29/n/Blue_Flower_Edge_NPmetron_zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Lord Toon - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2LGGNJRK" target="_blank">Download</a>
hankchill - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3622" target="_blank">Download</a>
Hideous - <a href="http://hideou.se/dump/lightblueskin.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
skarthebloodchild - <a href="http://qshare.com/get/565922/CCTV-SkarTheBloodChild-EDGE-Skin-2008.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Koekje - <a href="http://supertosti.furion.nl/Edgeskin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
ShadoWoIf XF - <a href="http://student.ccbcmd.edu/~wrayner/MonochromE.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
MegaRockMan - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?f=JABR4JIH" target="_blank">Download</a>
Covarr - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3647" target="_blank">Download</a>
AgvirtheSilent - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2vnmamlinmw" target="_blank">Download</a>
SpixShadow - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=Y0C8LONV" target="_blank">Download</a>
nathenleiu - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ntjnjmiwwm2" target="_blank">Download</a>
qim - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160108678/workbench.rar" target="_blank">Download // Geez, this is tiring.</a>
Cokeman999 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dvkoddjmdyj" target="_blank">Download</a>
m3rox - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3625" target="_blank">Download</a>
Chopders - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?yzmlygznjyj" target="_blank">Download // Sorry if I got any of your names wrong.</a>
daihatsuboy - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?1mmymgdmxn2" target="_blank">Download</a>
asuri - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=7f1f8e46d355ec3ad2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Vergency - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mdnmgwacymv" target="_blank">Download</a>
Dragonpike - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8QJWSMBA" target="_blank">Download</a>
hksmrchan - <a href="http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/details/cyclods/4e297f6901" target="_blank">Download</a>
Zombiej - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6ABWF2A4" target="_blank">Download // "No one is forcing you to do it."</a>
ace90099 - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160792573/Edge_Gold_Entry.zip" target="_blank">Download // Yeah, well, I felt like doing it.</a>
A Shrykull - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=f55078d0a04e5b3ad2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Hiyuux - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2z0zyaiyzdz" target="_blank">Download</a>
Rebound - <a href="http://willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=39361" target="_blank">Download</a>
joethefrog - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3662" target="_blank">Download</a>
benjifs - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3628" target="_blank">Download</a>
gitkua - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4I2Z0NK3" target="_blank">Download</a>
arsenal-rider! - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1DWPJSU5" target="_blank">Download</a>
Glowy - <a href="http://www.sendspace.com/file/ecyjrr" target="_blank">Download</a>
lasharor - <a href="http://members.home.nl/tergezen/skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
imz - <a href="http://www.uploading.com/files/6UZ1Z0OO/Dragonball_Z.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
chaofan - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymy32zqnnjt" target="_blank">Download</a>
superrob - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160343394/edge_skin.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
11gardir - <a href="http://11gardir.110mb.com/blackwhite.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Martino - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160355925/Skinnyskinmartino.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
xcdjy - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160364039/Mechamorph.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
sum182 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yzmnjjnyjmm" target="_blank">Download</a>
Pikachu025 - <a href="http://madeindarkwolf.com/stickamfiles/EDGE%20Super%20Mario%20Bros.%203%20Skin%20by%20Pikachu025.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
Masta_mind257 - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160376427/Bleach_-_On_The_Edge.zip" target="_blank">Download // Geez, there is a lot of entrees!</a>
danisson - <a href="http://www.usaupload.net/d/7fyvv8t0rnl" target="_blank">Download</a>
coolalien10 - <a href="http://sharebee.com/b2f05ffd" target="_blank">Download</a>
Darkway - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160388969/EDGE-GOLD.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Framework43 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=40caad92796a0f20ab1eab3e9fa335ca601624a43c6fe9d9" target="_blank">Download</a>
Geocool - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160401996/Vista_Ds_Edition.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Snaiker - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=WNVDZJM9" target="_blank">Download</a>
xalphax - <a href="http://www.file-upload.net/download-1229894/Arrr.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Holaitsme - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?9zdx4vzxysz" target="_blank">Download</a>
Darkangel5000 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3638" target="_blank">Download</a>
SoulDragon - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3639" target="_blank">Download</a>
23qwerty - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zneodgmmffn" target="_blank">Download</a>
Maxdaling - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160453892/HarvestmoonskinEDGE_updated_-Maxdaling.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
kimit - <a href="http://sharebee.com/b8fef761" target="_blank">Download</a>
Helix94 - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y0275527" target="_blank">Download</a>
adrian2040 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?wmjojkiyztm" target="_blank">Download</a>
tyuno123 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4odjomjz1iy" target="_blank">Download</a>
davislim - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2mqdnymodwm" target="_blank">Download</a>
Mattis - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?d2wjjikdedn" target="_blank">Download // My personal favorite, though 'bottom.bmp' bugs me.</a>
koisoujiro - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/f241ab/n/CLOUDYDS_zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
skyman747 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?znuvrgz3mod" target="_blank">Download</a>
tiger1807 - <a href="http://www.zshare.net/download/50871876dc91bf4b/" target="_blank">Download</a>
DarkIian - <a href="http://encodable.com/uploaddemo/files/Death_Note_-_Misa.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
em22411992 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3641" target="_blank">Download</a>
ck472006 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?llxbmymmjih" target="_blank">Download</a>
PettingZoo - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TSTYXV2J" target="_blank">Download</a>
jurek250 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3642" target="_blank">Download</a>
upbumpo190 - <a href="http://xiandb.com/db/upbumpo190_edge_skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Nuggles - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/yhct4bmk2nh/nuggles-minimalistwii.zip" target="_blank">Download // I like these icons a lot.</a>
Killermech - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3652" target="_blank">Download // I've still yet to try Fallout 3, though I heard it is amazing.</a>
potemkin - <a href="http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=6wcwxdnkfjc" target="_blank">Download</a>
754boy - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160597580/Obama_08.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
rowanchap - <a href="http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/5/7/1056175/Rowans%20theme.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ackers - <a href="http://www.adrive.com/public/ee6fa344d6c9f1cf29f5e9e7c2dfa4b3ba9ed8ebfd92ebcb01946a131736eefa.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
nintendood - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/y3j21mtjlu0/nintendood.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
egonny - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/161286009/Pen_n_Paper.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
art vandelay - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1RE6X436" target="_blank">Download</a>
marcateyou - <a href="http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/9/10/1424029/contestphoenix.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
jimbob - <a href="http://localhostr.com/files/243d4c/edgeboy_classic.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
skylar90 - <a href="http://www.sendspace.com/file/zwqvei" target="_blank">Download</a>
BakuFunn - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3648" target="_blank">Download</a>
Perfect_Chaos - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=4dba478a17c430cad2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Tri3dge - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160741420/hack_GU__skin.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
RomThunder - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=df0898cc40e7cd41d2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download // I like how nothing outside of the top.bmp and bottom.bmp was changed.</a>
Brian117 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?kmnyyddtmzv" target="_blank">Download</a>
Jaems - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QR7B03A1" target="_blank">Download</a>
theoperator288 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/amjewyiw305/Golden%20Fire.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
triclopzx - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ODN6QBZQ" target="_blank">Download</a>
loesjoel - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wmdzmngjdml" target="_blank">Download</a>
fenthwick - <a href="http://files.filefront.com/Edge+RA3+Themerar/;12257892;/fileinfo.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
BBOYDU - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160894623/Iron_Man_v1.0.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Andytoxic - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?khztwdddxiy" target="_blank">Download</a>
DarkRey - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3654" target="_blank">Download</a>
themuddaload - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3656" target="_blank">Download</a>
Leein - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C50K7XKM" target="_blank">Download</a>
science - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3657" target="_blank">Download</a>
welblade - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EML34KV6" target="_blank">Download</a>
082535 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=64a3c1b0e9fd9681ab1eab3e9fa335cac37a5e64f2cade95" target="_blank">Download</a>
brunibrun - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113249&st=645&gopid=1528909&#entry1528909" target="_blank">Download</a>
JohnnyC4 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3660" target="_blank">Download // If you had more than one skin, I took your first download.</a>
HtheB - <a href="http://www.htheb.com/GBAtemp/GBAtemp_Edge.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
3020 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3663" target="_blank">Download</a>
MasterPenguin - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?k1zzgjcjivl" target="_blank">Download</a>
Kira Yamato - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=9951941bca0039c8d2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Akdul - <a href="http://comunidades.ccm.itesm.mx/~A01122877/EDGE/EDGE_iPhone_DS_Skin_by_Akdul.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Gian - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3664" target="_blank">Download</a>
ShamusHand - <a href="http://shamushand.deviantart.com/art/Portal-for-EDGE-102796096" target="_blank">Download</a>
crysnamtodshire - <a href="http://www.bucketon.com/my_skin_pub.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Vertistical Blaze - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=1YFIWWUN" target="_blank">Download</a>
Jran Sakarra - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y6YGPIHT" target="_blank">Download</a>
sean0007 - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/763a48/n/Eclipse_Edge_by_sean0007_-_Contest_Skin_rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
9volt kappa - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?5kgziyh3n3n" target="_blank">Download</a>
Blackgen - <a href="http://uploaded.to/?id=529mtw" target="_blank">Download</a>
jeeper421 - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CE8HJFUE" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ellis90009 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/mmk3wjwmwjm/Edge%20Contest%20Skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
k3rizz3k - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JEF6FSXP" target="_blank">Download</a>
GaoGaiGar - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dagmz53mylw" target="_blank">Download</a>
tokoshix - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?iy0m2mytnym" target="_blank">Download</a>
popopola - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e1b82cdd364d8983d2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Kenada-Jones - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/161427874/Circuit_v1a.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Raestloz - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3670" target="_blank">Download</a>
spinal_cord - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U77K88T6" target="_blank">Download // I'll count these when I'm done.</a>
Sc4rfac3d - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=3RWH8FT1" target="_blank">Download</a>
Gilger - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VW3U9W2C" target="_blank">Download</a>
mercluke - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zwmnk0ozzyz" target="_blank">Download</a>
Brunibrun - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3679" target="_blank">Download</a>
tko HaXor - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?myi2yjetozm" target="_blank">Download</a>
HollowOn3 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3680" target="_blank">Download</a>
stab244 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=787320541805909ed2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
*Godot* - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3WPPCRKS" target="_blank">Download</a>
NiNt10dofan - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3682" target="_blank">Download</a>
jagerstaffel - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?pbdxn3nujoy" target="_blank">Download</a>
Raiyu245 - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H7BMISQX" target="_blank">Download</a>



Wow, 154 submissions (give or take 10). Well, there goes my morning!

// UPDATED.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 8, 2008)

stab244 said:
			
		

> There seems to be something wrong with the screenshot... When you select the icon it should change to the legend card image for all of them...


The preview doesn't show all the selected icons, only the first one. They do it so you can see selected and deselected side by side in the same image.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2008)

Cema said:
			
		

> I compiled a list which anyone is free to use. It includes the user and their most recent download.
> 
> rowan*chop* - Download
> 
> LOL


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 8, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1530569:date=Nov 8 2008, 08:39 PM:name=Cema)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Cema @ Nov 8 2008, 08:39 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1530569"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I compiled a list which anyone is free to use. It includes the user and their most recent download.



Spoiler



Cema - <a href="http://www.playrealm.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/dreaming-cema.rar" target="_blank">Download // My final build. Enjoy!</a>
Setya5785 - <a href="http://cid-b74f160bb82453a1.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/game%20related/edge%20skin.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
jlj - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160243905/my_skin_v2.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
MirageStrike - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/159964549/Rurouni_Kenshin.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
ds22 - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=GY0AMUGT" target="_blank">Download</a>
p1ngpong - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/159964867/B_W_skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
omgmog - <a href="http://localhostr.com/files/f40d26/tango_edge.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Yatashi Strife - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yrwgwwmygzn" target="_blank">Download</a>
omegableach - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0MSTSUU4" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ruud91 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nnwzrozgxzm" target="_blank">Download</a>
NDStemp - <a href="http://files.filefront.com/White+Dragon+Skinrar/;12230672;/fileinfo.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
dohclude - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/209232/n/Edge_Carbon_Fiber_zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
spinal_cord - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DBY47GOP" target="_blank">Download</a>
Quiche_on_a_leash - <a href="http://qoal.110mb.com/Cube_Wall_EDGE_Skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
matthew.villa - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?pjzmimzjjzv" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ceesjah - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160283023/Hinata_Skin_by_Ceesjah.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
WB3000 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3623" target="_blank">Download</a>
Haruhi - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?ilnmgzmmtoj" target="_blank">Download</a>
cepheus - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JNZT9ZJ2" target="_blank">Download</a>
NPmetron - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/758b29/n/Blue_Flower_Edge_NPmetron_zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Lord Toon - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2LGGNJRK" target="_blank">Download</a>
hankchill - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3622" target="_blank">Download</a>
Hideous - <a href="http://hideou.se/dump/lightblueskin.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
skarthebloodchild - <a href="http://qshare.com/get/565922/CCTV-SkarTheBloodChild-EDGE-Skin-2008.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Koekje - <a href="http://supertosti.furion.nl/Edgeskin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
ShadoWoIf XF - <a href="http://student.ccbcmd.edu/~wrayner/MonochromE.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
MegaRockMan - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?f=JABR4JIH" target="_blank">Download</a>
Covarr - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3647" target="_blank">Download</a>
AgvirtheSilent - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2vnmamlinmw" target="_blank">Download</a>
SpixShadow - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=Y0C8LONV" target="_blank">Download</a>
nathenleiu - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ntjnjmiwwm2" target="_blank">Download</a>
qim - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160108678/workbench.rar" target="_blank">Download // Geez, this is tiring.</a>
Cokeman999 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dvkoddjmdyj" target="_blank">Download</a>
m3rox - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3625" target="_blank">Download</a>
Chopders - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?yzmlygznjyj" target="_blank">Download // Sorry if I got any of your names wrong.</a>
daihatsuboy - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?1mmymgdmxn2" target="_blank">Download</a>
asuri - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=7f1f8e46d355ec3ad2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Vergency - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mdnmgwacymv" target="_blank">Download</a>
Dragonpike - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8QJWSMBA" target="_blank">Download</a>
hksmrchan - <a href="http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/details/cyclods/4e297f6901" target="_blank">Download</a>
Zombiej - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6ABWF2A4" target="_blank">Download // "No one is forcing you to do it."</a>
ace90099 - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160792573/Edge_Gold_Entry.zip" target="_blank">Download // Yeah, well, I felt like doing it.</a>
A Shrykull - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=f55078d0a04e5b3ad2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Hiyuux - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2z0zyaiyzdz" target="_blank">Download</a>
Rebound - <a href="http://willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=39361" target="_blank">Download</a>
joethefrog - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3662" target="_blank">Download</a>
benjifs - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3628" target="_blank">Download</a>
gitkua - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4I2Z0NK3" target="_blank">Download</a>
arsenal-rider! - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1DWPJSU5" target="_blank">Download</a>
Glowy - <a href="http://www.sendspace.com/file/ecyjrr" target="_blank">Download</a>
lasharor - <a href="http://members.home.nl/tergezen/skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
imz - <a href="http://www.uploading.com/files/6UZ1Z0OO/Dragonball_Z.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
chaofan - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymy32zqnnjt" target="_blank">Download</a>
superrob - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160343394/edge_skin.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
11gardir - <a href="http://11gardir.110mb.com/blackwhite.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Martino - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160355925/Skinnyskinmartino.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
xcdjy - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160364039/Mechamorph.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
sum182 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yzmnjjnyjmm" target="_blank">Download</a>
Pikachu025 - <a href="http://madeindarkwolf.com/stickamfiles/EDGE%20Super%20Mario%20Bros.%203%20Skin%20by%20Pikachu025.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
Masta_mind257 - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160376427/Bleach_-_On_The_Edge.zip" target="_blank">Download // Geez, there is a lot of entrees!</a>
danisson - <a href="http://www.usaupload.net/d/7fyvv8t0rnl" target="_blank">Download</a>
coolalien10 - <a href="http://sharebee.com/b2f05ffd" target="_blank">Download</a>
Darkway - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160388969/EDGE-GOLD.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Framework43 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=40caad92796a0f20ab1eab3e9fa335ca601624a43c6fe9d9" target="_blank">Download</a>
Geocool - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160401996/Vista_Ds_Edition.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Snaiker - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=WNVDZJM9" target="_blank">Download</a>
xalphax - <a href="http://www.file-upload.net/download-1229894/Arrr.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Holaitsme - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?9zdx4vzxysz" target="_blank">Download</a>
Darkangel5000 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3638" target="_blank">Download</a>
SoulDragon - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3639" target="_blank">Download</a>
23qwerty - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zneodgmmffn" target="_blank">Download</a>
Maxdaling - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160453892/HarvestmoonskinEDGE_updated_-Maxdaling.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
kimit - <a href="http://sharebee.com/b8fef761" target="_blank">Download</a>
Helix94 - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y0275527" target="_blank">Download</a>
adrian2040 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?wmjojkiyztm" target="_blank">Download</a>
tyuno123 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4odjomjz1iy" target="_blank">Download</a>
davislim - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2mqdnymodwm" target="_blank">Download</a>
Mattis - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?d2wjjikdedn" target="_blank">Download // My personal favorite, though 'bottom.bmp' bugs me.</a>
koisoujiro - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/f241ab/n/CLOUDYDS_zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
skyman747 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?znuvrgz3mod" target="_blank">Download</a>
tiger1807 - <a href="http://www.zshare.net/download/50871876dc91bf4b/" target="_blank">Download</a>
DarkIian - <a href="http://encodable.com/uploaddemo/files/Death_Note_-_Misa.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
em22411992 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3641" target="_blank">Download</a>
ck472006 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?llxbmymmjih" target="_blank">Download</a>
PettingZoo - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TSTYXV2J" target="_blank">Download</a>
jurek250 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3642" target="_blank">Download</a>
upbumpo190 - <a href="http://xiandb.com/db/upbumpo190_edge_skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Nuggles - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/yhct4bmk2nh/nuggles-minimalistwii.zip" target="_blank">Download // I like these icons a lot.</a>
Killermech - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3652" target="_blank">Download // I've still yet to try Fallout 3, though I heard it is amazing.</a>
potemkin - <a href="http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=6wcwxdnkfjc" target="_blank">Download</a>
754boy - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160597580/Obama_08.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
rowanchop - <a href="http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/5/7/1056175/Rowans%20theme.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ackers - <a href="http://www.adrive.com/public/ee6fa344d6c9f1cf29f5e9e7c2dfa4b3ba9ed8ebfd92ebcb01946a131736eefa.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
nintendood - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/y3j21mtjlu0/nintendood.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
egonny - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/161286009/Pen_n_Paper.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
art vandelay - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1RE6X436" target="_blank">Download</a>
marcateyou - <a href="http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/9/10/1424029/contestphoenix.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
jimbob - <a href="http://localhostr.com/files/243d4c/edgeboy_classic.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
skylar90 - <a href="http://www.sendspace.com/file/zwqvei" target="_blank">Download</a>
BakuFunn - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3648" target="_blank">Download</a>
Perfect_Chaos - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=4dba478a17c430cad2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Tri3dge - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160741420/hack_GU__skin.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
RomThunder - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=df0898cc40e7cd41d2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download // I like how nothing outside of the top.bmp and bottom.bmp was changed.</a>
Brian117 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?kmnyyddtmzv" target="_blank">Download</a>
Jaems - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QR7B03A1" target="_blank">Download</a>
theoperator288 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/amjewyiw305/Golden%20Fire.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
triclopzx - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ODN6QBZQ" target="_blank">Download</a>
loesjoel - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wmdzmngjdml" target="_blank">Download</a>
fenthwick - <a href="http://files.filefront.com/Edge+RA3+Themerar/;12257892;/fileinfo.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
BBOYDU - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160894623/Iron_Man_v1.0.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Andytoxic - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?khztwdddxiy" target="_blank">Download</a>
DarkRey - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3654" target="_blank">Download</a>
themuddaload - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3656" target="_blank">Download</a>
Leein - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C50K7XKM" target="_blank">Download</a>
science - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3657" target="_blank">Download</a>
welblade - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EML34KV6" target="_blank">Download</a>
082535 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=64a3c1b0e9fd9681ab1eab3e9fa335cac37a5e64f2cade95" target="_blank">Download</a>
brunibrun - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113249&st=645&gopid=1528909&#entry1528909" target="_blank">Download</a>
JohnnyC4 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3660" target="_blank">Download // If you had more than one skin, I took your first download.</a>
HtheB - <a href="http://www.htheb.com/GBAtemp/GBAtemp_Edge.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
3020 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3663" target="_blank">Download</a>
MasterPenguin - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?k1zzgjcjivl" target="_blank">Download</a>
Kira Yamato - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=9951941bca0039c8d2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Akdul - <a href="http://comunidades.ccm.itesm.mx/~A01122877/EDGE/EDGE_iPhone_DS_Skin_by_Akdul.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Gian - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3664" target="_blank">Download</a>
ShamusHand - <a href="http://shamushand.deviantart.com/art/Portal-for-EDGE-102796096" target="_blank">Download</a>
crysnamtodshire - <a href="http://www.bucketon.com/my_skin_pub.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Vertistical Blaze - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=1YFIWWUN" target="_blank">Download</a>
Jran Sakarra - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y6YGPIHT" target="_blank">Download</a>
sean0007 - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/763a48/n/Eclipse_Edge_by_sean0007_-_Contest_Skin_rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
9volt kappa - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?5kgziyh3n3n" target="_blank">Download</a>
Blackgen - <a href="http://uploaded.to/?id=529mtw" target="_blank">Download</a>
jeeper421 - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CE8HJFUE" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ellis90009 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/mmk3wjwmwjm/Edge%20Contest%20Skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
k3rizz3k - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JEF6FSXP" target="_blank">Download</a>
GaoGaiGar - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dagmz53mylw" target="_blank">Download</a>
tokoshix - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?iy0m2mytnym" target="_blank">Download</a>
popopola - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e1b82cdd364d8983d2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Kenada-Jones - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/161427874/Circuit_v1a.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Raestloz - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3670" target="_blank">Download</a>
spinal_cord - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U77K88T6" target="_blank">Download // I'll count these when I'm done.</a>
Sc4rfac3d - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=3RWH8FT1" target="_blank">Download</a>
Gilger - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VW3U9W2C" target="_blank">Download</a>
mercluke - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zwmnk0ozzyz" target="_blank">Download</a>
Brunibrun - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3679" target="_blank">Download</a>
tko HaXor - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?myi2yjetozm" target="_blank">Download</a>
HollowOn3 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3680" target="_blank">Download</a>
stab244 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=787320541805909ed2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
*Godot* - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3WPPCRKS" target="_blank">Download</a>
NiNt10dofan - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3682" target="_blank">Download // DONE FOR NOW!</a>



Wow, 154 submissions (give or take 10). Well, there goes my morning!<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

You have me in that list twice, only the last one is correct (10th from bottom).


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 8, 2008)

Wut?? There's THAT many people entering? I never noticed.....


----------



## jagerstaffel (Nov 8, 2008)

My entry to this here competition, I think I'll use a little marketing skillz on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Castlevania: Portrait of EDGE skin Version 3.1 designed by jagerstaffel!





Note: above image quality is purposely made low quality. Actual skin is high quality.

Fans of the Castlevania series on the DS will instantly see the direction where I was taking this. Inspired by the Castlevania game, Portrait of Ruin, this skin was designed to follow a few elements from the gameplay similar to Portrait of Ruin in order to give your Edge cart a Portrait of Ruin feel.

-Navigate the main menu using Portraits straight from Portrait of Ruin!
-Some images straight from the Portrait of Ruin game. The hardest part about using this skin is forgetting you booted your Edge cart and instead loaded the Portrait of Ruin game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Portraits were designed in a way where if you were to use your "magical" stylus, it will give the effect as if you were actually entering the portrait!
-Nowadays, there are two types of games: games that were meant to be hard, and games that are stupidly hard. Whatever your preference, the Edge flash cart supports cheats. And we've got you covered! Activate cheats similar to enabling and disabling Relics from the Castlevania series! Now if only you could double jump in real life.
Disclaimer: cheating against the AI is a choice. Cheating against other players is wrong. Please, cheat responsibly. Jagerstaffel does not condone cheating online. Think about how it would be if you were on the receiving end of a cheater.


Click here to download Portrait of Edge skin ver3.1
Note to contest judges: I don't have an Edge cart, so I am unable to know for sure whether or not my skin was saved with 16bit images. I hope that's not a problem.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's my entry into the competition.





Download the skin here
Couldn't upload it to GBATemp. Kept saying the file type wasn't allowed even though its a .rar. =/ Anyways, enjoy and good luck to everyone.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 9, 2008)

wow 150+ entries 
theres gonna be lots of  tough competition  by 14th


----------



## War (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, 150 entries by the first week is a pretty huge turnout. However, they ARE giving away 20 carts, so it's okay to have a lot of entries.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe it'll hit 200 by 14th ?


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 9, 2008)

OK!!

So, this is my 3rd version of my TWEWY skin. Only get to go on the computer on the weekends, which is the sole reason why I'm editing so much, and the deadline is almost up... SO YEAH!!

Click Here for Latest Skin






Can you spot the differences between this and the predecessor?
-I took out the big octagon from the last skin.
-Another thing is that I added a bit of depth to the pins (menu buttons) so when it's selected, it kind of looks like it's being pressed.

Only 3 more days to go...


----------



## mattis (Nov 9, 2008)

Cema said:
			
		

> Mattis - Download // My personal favorite, though 'bottom.bmp' bugs me.



got any suggestions for me?


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Nov 9, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the sizes for everything. such as the top screen background, bottom screen, icons, etc?



You can find info on the various image sizes here (courtesy of Crei Clovis):

http://www.ndsthemes.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=3956


----------



## seedvt (Nov 9, 2008)

EDIT: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113...t&p=1536173

My entry is on the 49th page now.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Nov 9, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Ok, here's my skin I've been working on for about a week.  I hope you like it, I thought it was rather creative.



Unless my pixel-weary eyes deceive me there's a typo in the text you added to the top screen.


----------



## omegableach (Nov 9, 2008)

This took me some time to make ... with all the editing and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ENJOY

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8HLKNEHR





The special thing is, when you scroll over the aero icons, the icons turn to bleach characters ^^


----------



## James B. (Nov 9, 2008)

My entry into the competition:






I felt artsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My fingers are crossed!

Download

EDIT: Never get images right the first time ^.^


----------



## omegableach (Nov 9, 2008)

James B. said:
			
		

> My entry into the competition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice, great job, hope you'll win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I hope I will too >.< )...


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's my entry :




I tried to do something simple, elegant and functional.
Download Page


----------



## TheTrixRabbit (Nov 9, 2008)

Not happy with it, and i'll probably redo it, but here's my entry for now. 





Download Skin


----------



## Sanderino (Nov 9, 2008)

TheTrixRabbit said:
			
		

> Not happy with it, and i'll probably redo it, but here's my entry for now.



Well i think it's very original and nice


----------



## Egonny (Nov 9, 2008)

Theme updated to version 1.2
Will NOT be entered in the contest!


Download here


----------



## hksmrchan (Nov 9, 2008)

Confidence drowning.


----------



## twede86 (Nov 9, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Theme updated to version 1.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, you're doing a paper one too? I'll be uploading mine shortly. I thought I was going to be the only one doing something to do with paper. Nice Job.


----------



## Blackgen (Nov 9, 2008)

My Old skin was bad so i make a new one, here:






Download it


----------



## Amici (Nov 9, 2008)

EDIT: Uploaded a new version...


----------



## sdnoob (Nov 9, 2008)

Spoiler






			
				sdnoob said:
			
		

> Nothing special, im guessing there are too many colours, but oh wells.
> Both pictures were taken by me, if they are any people wondering where i got the images from.
> GoodLuck everyone~!






Fix'd mine up, but the text doesn't really stand out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't think im gonna try fixing it up anymore, but once again, Goodluck to everybody!


----------



## JohnnyC4 (Nov 9, 2008)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> JohnnyC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If any one cares, then the 'gold' one is my official entry.

By the way, here's another to further annoy you. Ciao. Bye.

GBAtemp Skin


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 9, 2008)

This skin has come such a long way since my first version, I've removed pretty much all abnormalities, also added some stuff to the top screen, like the title of the game, except in that sexy font (you'll have to concentrate on the top of the image, it's somewhere in the back), I'm almost 100% positive this is as good as it's gonna get!

Link to TWEWY Skin for Edge

Just look at those pins!!


----------



## xXRaYmAnXx (Nov 9, 2008)

My entry:





Download Sleek Scarlet


----------



## Issac (Nov 10, 2008)

Link to skin

Link to image

I hope you'll like it


----------



## DrHectic (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey all, I've made skins before and I'm okay with photoshop - but for this comp I though I'd try something different:





All images for top and bottom screens, icons and buttons have been hand drawn by me. I used photoshop to fix transparency of the buttons to the best of my ability and to add the coffee stains. I certainly hope the judges have a soft spot for phoenix wright and godot!! By the way - Godot's not dead if that's what you're thinking...he's just thinking about something or maybe he fell asleep...

Download

EDIT: Changed the download link to a new one because I realized the top image and scrollbar weren't 16bit bmps...also I thought I had changed the scrollbar transparency right but for some reason it reset the transparent colour to pink - it's meant to be white.


----------



## twede86 (Nov 10, 2008)

*MY OFFICIAL ENTRY*

I've been working on this since the day the contest was announced. I hope you enjoy the hard work and all the customized icons. Please notice how the lines in the paper compliment the design and layout of the theme and its functions. Comments are appreciated.





*DOWNLOAD LINK*

Thanks!


----------



## sylphyaj (Nov 10, 2008)

here is my official entry

http://www.mediafire.com/file/amm5hhytvl2/Edge-sylphyaj.zip


----------



## Acoustic (Nov 10, 2008)

*OFFICIAL ENTRY*

I hope the uniqueness of my entry will help me win some points in this competition, and perhaps allow it to stand out amongst the overwhelming crowd of other entries.
It is a softer and more feminine theme... But I think there are plenty of female (and some male) gamers that would appreciate this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Without further ado, here it is:





*Download*

Thanks, and best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## Amici (Nov 10, 2008)

I updated again, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I resubmitted version 1.2


----------



## RyukeDragon (Nov 10, 2008)

*Here's my entry into the competition.* Circuit boards, plastic, touch screens, and good old binary.





http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3701


----------



## Egonny (Nov 10, 2008)

twede86 said:
			
		

> *MY OFFICIAL ENTRY*
> 
> I've been working on this since the day the contest was announced. I hope you enjoy the hard work and all the customized icons. Please notice how the lines in the paper compliment the design and layout of the theme and its functions. Comments are appreciated.
> 
> ...


Oh god, and i thought i'd be the only one making a paper theme.
I better start thinking of a new theme.


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi there.
here is my small contribution to this great flashcart. I was thinking about some Egyptian graphics and here it is.
Hope you will enjoy this skin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Download Golden Edge skin

Thanks.

*Edit : I have fixed the selection color.*


----------



## Egonny (Nov 10, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Oh god, and i thought i'd be the only one making a paper theme.
> I better start thinking of a new theme.


And so I've uploaded another theme:





Download it!

This will be the entry for the contest, unless someone pick the idea in again.


----------



## welblade (Nov 10, 2008)

I updated my skin, get it!

*It's my Official Entry*





Donwload now!


----------



## Sstew (Nov 10, 2008)

twede86 said:
			
		

> *MY OFFICIAL ENTRY*
> 
> I've been working on this since the day the contest was announced. I hope you enjoy the hard work and all the customized icons. Please notice how the lines in the paper compliment the design and layout of the theme and its functions. Comments are appreciated.
> 
> ...




One of the best IMO, Great Theme, Good Luck.


----------



## twede86 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks.

Let me know if you encounter any problems.


----------



## TheStump (Nov 10, 2008)

updated entry!
moved to Page 49
post #732


----------



## Sanderino (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG all great entries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My theme is coming out the 13th.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 10, 2008)

Am i the only one who made the team without Photoshopping??


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 10, 2008)

DrHectic said:
			
		

> Hey all, I've made skins before and I'm okay with photoshop - but for this comp I though I'd try something different:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work! I like Godot, but this theme is by far creative, I think my chance of winning was crushed, nice work, if I had an Edge I'd use this


----------



## damagedisdone (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is my entry. At first I was going to go with a clean and sleek interface skin. However I decided to go with the more daring and creative route. It's too bad that I don't have an Edge card to test if the skin will work propper like it is intended.






Download
I don't have an Edge card to test the skin. Therefore if the files are not working properly let me know, so I can fix it.


----------



## James B. (Nov 10, 2008)

damagedisdone said:
			
		

> Here is my entry. At first I was going to go with a clean and sleek interface skin. However I decided to go with the more daring and creative route. It's too bad that I don't have an Edge card to test if the skin will work propper like it is intended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, I really like your buttons!


----------



## seedvt (Nov 10, 2008)

PSI ROCKIN' OMEGA V1.3 - Added some new EarthBound/Mother 3 sprites as the cheat icons, as well as a scrollbar!

EDIT:

I took the feedback of the cheat icons into consideration and changed it slightly.

I made it more apparent if the cheat is on or off, as I made the 'off' cheats a dark shade while the 'on' cheats a very light shade.

EDIT2: Swapped two sets of cheat icons.

EDIT3: Changed the scrollbar to be less blocky.





Download


----------



## Anakir (Nov 10, 2008)

twede86 said:
			
		

> *MY OFFICIAL ENTRY*
> 
> I've been working on this since the day the contest was announced. I hope you enjoy the hard work and all the customized icons. Please notice how the lines in the paper compliment the design and layout of the theme and its functions. Comments are appreciated.
> 
> ...



Its very unique and original. It looks good too. Hope you win.


----------



## cpm (Nov 10, 2008)

Just for the hell of entering:







Download


----------



## bug2000 (Nov 11, 2008)

I know it's not the best ever, but I want to enter [And I like my skin]






Stick Figure


----------



## sirhiro (Nov 11, 2008)

*.:: My official Entry ::.*
This is a theme I made today (10th), I love abstract images so incorporated that into the skin. I like to call it Icey Gem Edge theme, I don't know it just seems like the name for it to me. The blue might be abit overwhelming.. but all well atleast I can say I entered.. :|





Download Theme


----------



## Rebellion (Nov 11, 2008)

UPDATED HERE!
Download! (OLD)


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright, I've updated my skin, here it is:






Not a major update, I just rearranged the "EDGE" word so the G and E at the end is a bit far, so G is not an inverse of D anymore

Also, I noticed the flaw when I see the description of cheats, they're in blue, making it hard to see (still visible though) so I changed it to white

everything else is intact

Want one? Download here


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright! Tons of awesome skins. I love the paper ones.
Now for my green monochrome PDA inspired one.
Made a lot of different versions, but I think this one is my best.




You can download it here.
RetroGreenMono1w2 v4.5Final.zip
Also the full pack of different versions here.
RetroGreenMono1w2 All Versions.zip
Previews of all of em Here.

Edit: Minor updates. Images and files amended. Please re-download if you downloaded before the time of this edit.


----------



## TheStump (Nov 11, 2008)

My UPDATED entry...again *sigh*
_I've made about 5 versions of this skin each one i like.  They are all available in GBAtemp download section._
-Changed menu icons to suit theme better
-Fixed cheat icons from last version and added a few extras.
-Fixed Menu text visibility
-Added drip
-Added circuit glow




DOWNLOAD HERE

Enjoi.


----------



## Immortal Game (Nov 11, 2008)

I was bored, so I decided to give it a shot.

Pretty simple, I was gonna have blue instead of gold but then after seeing the arrows I figured gold would be more appropriate, with the prize and all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Download~


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 11, 2008)

http://cfs8.blog.daum.net/attach/28/blog/2...sycoblaster.zip




It's my finished version


----------



## Amici (Nov 11, 2008)

*OFFICIAL ENTRY*

Edge Sphere
Version 1.3






*DOWNLOAD*
Mirror


----------



## Egonny (Nov 11, 2008)

_My entry:_






Download it!

Updated to v.1.1.


----------



## jlj (Nov 11, 2008)

nice one themes guys now I'm going to lose


----------



## the_shocked_head (Nov 11, 2008)

This is my Skin.






You can download it here.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 11, 2008)

jlj said:
			
		

> nice one themes guys now I'm going to lose


That's my text!


----------



## nycazncarguy (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm definitely trying this...I still have finals till wed, but i'll be back home (7 hr bus ride....*cries*) by 10pm tat nite. So I'll have two whooole days to finish. (I doubt I will.....)
But what the hell, I'll give it a shot anyway.  Never done skins before, should be interesting to try out.

I actually have this really crazy theme that I thought of.  It's really original...but it's really risky in terms of what your opinions may be on it.  I'm not gonna say yet in case you guys take my idea (who knows....maybe somebody really will...and that would suck.)  So I was thinking about making that crazy theme as a test one (if you can pick it up, the theme is actually semi-mentioned in this sentence) and the other one my more serious one.  We can only enter one, right?  If that's true, I'll post both up and see which one seems more favorable.  I'll submit the more favorable one.


----------



## ty123aolcom (Nov 11, 2008)

I need help posting an image. can someone tell me how?


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 11, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> _My entry:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not yours. You ripped it. 

Original found here: 

http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/details/fb7b348ddc

*NOTE TO JUDGES: If you guys have some time, double check that themes aren't ripped. In my opinion, rippers DO NOT DESERVE the golden EDGE.*


----------



## Egonny (Nov 11, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I saw it once as a theme of the R4 of a friend, though I've made everything myself!
I'm no ripper!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 11, 2008)

one thing is certain: the edge now has the most beautiful skins out there


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 11, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> gk.7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make what? Copy and paste???


----------



## Egonny (Nov 11, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even knew the link, I just saw it once, then searched the place all over for that background and the iPod touch icons, though everything has been made by myself.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 11, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> gk.7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right... and i still suck my finger...


----------



## ty123aolcom (Nov 11, 2008)

THX!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















      the_shocked_head

Now to find that image.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 11, 2008)

Then you don't believe it, but I swear it.

Background found here: http://psykotech.com/misc/wallpapers/nebula43.jpg  (http://forums.tmonews.com/index.php?topic=3179.0)
ipod Touch icons: http://i-visual.deviantart.com/art/iPod-To...Visual-69870034
Cheat icons: http://www.kombine.net/images/icons_pro.png

You can keep sucking your vinger tho.

BTW: Made this theme after people imitated my paper theme.


----------



## OneOfTheSame (Nov 11, 2008)

Tell me what you guys think about it, took me a while to make.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Download Link: http://www.filedropper.com/brokenglassskin11

Edit: v1.1 Fixed colors


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 11, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Then you don't believe it, but I swear it.
> 
> Background found here: http://psykotech.com/misc/wallpapers/nebula43.jpg  (http://forums.tmonews.com/index.php?topic=3179.0)
> ipod Touch icons: http://i-visual.deviantart.com/art/iPod-To...Visual-69870034
> ...








And it happens to be the exact same thing huh... oh well... im not judging anyway... just wanted to leave the note... and even though "you did not rip" the skin, the WHOLE idea is...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

*gk.7 & Egonny, STOP IT!!*

This is no place for arguing and discussion! You're making mess of this whole thread!


----------



## D-Trogh (Nov 11, 2008)

```
Image: http://i35.tinypic.com/r079d4.png
Download (RAR): http://www.divshare.com/download/launch/5807533-068
```

*This is my entry!*


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 11, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *gk.7 & Egonny, STOP IT!!*
> 
> This is no place for arguing and discussion! You're making mess of this whole thread!


You're right... sorry about that.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 11, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we should make a new topic for arguing... (just joking)
@ OneOfTheSame: I liked your v1.0 better, it gave me such a "grey" feeling.

Edt: @Toni Plutonij: I know on which side the mods are, since my theme didn't even get downloaded. 
EDIT2: Sorry, didn't know that. Can you accept my apologies please?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Al hail the allmighty mods


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's no problem, you made your point! We will consider it, and now, everybody keep on posting skins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As I already said, we have special thread made by Killermech for discussion, this is only for posting skins!!


----------



## OneOfTheSame (Nov 11, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> gk.7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, about v1. I was looking at it and the highlight was kind of blue/blue-gray and it looked odd when I compare the "Enable Cheat" buttons. Wanted both the highlight of the games and the highlight of the buttons to be the same color.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Edit: @Toni Plutonij: I know on which side the mods are, since my theme didn't even get downloaded.


We're not downloading ANY skins before competition ends!!
So you're wrong about this..and we're not taking sides, just so you know!!

Now, no more talk about this..


----------



## War (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah... I wish I would have had more time, but here's my entry!






Download Rockman 9 v0.1!


----------



## ty123aolcom (Nov 11, 2008)

I am trying to post my theme but I keep getting this error message.

_You are not allowed to use that image extension on this board. A valid format is: http://www.domain.com/picture.gif, an invalid format is: http://www.domain.com/picture.one.gif_

can somebody help me. 

P.S. I am useing flickr.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 11, 2008)

My entry!






Download

Edit: Updated

Edit: Decided that the night theme was better.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Nov 11, 2008)

THIS IS MY UPDATED ENTRY!
I feel this is a little more creative than my original post! The icons just make the monsters move and stuff so you can't really tell right of the bat.







This is the Link: Monsters!


----------



## ty123aolcom (Nov 11, 2008)

Finally!





Download iPod/leopard theme for edge NDS v1.0!


----------



## swimmeringer (Nov 11, 2008)

Entering this contest. Very clearly.

Here's to hoping I win! Those are some fancy-pants cards you have there!






Download


----------



## Rebellion (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyways, updated my theme a little. I'm not sure if I'm going to go with this completely but it's version 0.9 now.  Changelog included. 






Spoiler



CHANGELOG: 
- changed "SELECT YOUR OPTION" into "SELECT YOUR CHOICE" to avoid confusion with the options icon.
- added green bars to make text clearer (really difficult decision for me. please comment on this decision! i'd really like to hear something about this.
- recoloured *blue* cheat icons into* green* cheat icons.
- changed scroll bar into green and purple moldorms.


Download!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 11, 2008)

Updated mine

If someone with a pink DS could test it, and say how it looks - that would be great.


----------



## VIDEOgame*MaNiAc (Nov 11, 2008)

I finally finished my skin. It is not as good as everyone elses but it's worth try.
Email me: [email protected] and ill attach the file and send the skin to you
-to GBAtemp


----------



## wasabimilkshake (Nov 12, 2008)

This is my one and only official entry:





*download:* http://www.theorderls.com/belt/wm/wasabimilkshake_rust.rar


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 12, 2008)

VIDEOgame*MaNiAc516 said:
			
		

> I finally finished my skin. It is not as good as everyone elses but it's worth try.
> Email me: [email protected] and ill attach the file and send the skin to you
> -to GBAtemp



why dont you just uploadit to the gbatemp downloads section...


----------



## wackygoose (Nov 12, 2008)

can i use renders from another games?

or all graphics must be made on my own?


----------



## Hazer (Nov 12, 2008)

I submitted the theme with my other account.


----------



## rose3694 (Nov 12, 2008)

THIS IS AN MY OFFICIAL ENTRY

Ok so I am very new to this but I know what I like on my DS so maybe other girls do too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All Icons were made by me. The girl is designed after a toy that sits on my desk and her head rocks back and forth.

DOWNLOAD THEME






Menu Icons





Thanks for checking it out.

Rose3694


----------



## sdnoob (Nov 12, 2008)

Hazer said:
			
		

> I have the theme but where do I submit it?



you submit it here. upload your picture (screenshot[collage]) onto photobucket, tinypic, or something like that. then post the img link here.


----------



## kraftwerkdummy (Nov 12, 2008)

*My Submission: Ristorante DS*
My submission for the Edge skin contest. A literal take on the idea of a "menuing" system. Hand drawn by me. Buon appetito!




Download Here.
-Kraftwerkdummy


----------



## twede86 (Nov 12, 2008)

kraftwerkdummy said:
			
		

> *My Submission: Ristorante DS*
> My submission for the Edge skin contest. A literal take on the idea of a "menuing" system. Hand drawn by me. Buon appetito!
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I love it! I'm betting you win.


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 12, 2008)

twede86 said:
			
		

> kraftwerkdummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow awesome, I hope I win so I can use this, this one is tough between this and the Godot one.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Nov 12, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Then you don't believe it, but I swear it.



Considering the links provided I'd say this is an "homage" to the great LaGranda's R4 theme. Plus, there's some work involved to directly port an R4 theme into an Edge one and it'd result in some porrly done artwork which certainly isn't the case here.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 12, 2008)

kraftwerkdummy said:
			
		

> *My Submission: Ristorante DS*
> My submission for the Edge skin contest. A literal take on the idea of a "menuing" system. Hand drawn by me. Buon appetito!
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, very nicely done. I hope you win as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think you need any criticism from anyone because its very creative and looks finished. Good job.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 12, 2008)

I just read through all the pages, and there's a lot of great entries. And some that aren't so great...
Keep them coming, I always enjoy a good skinning competition.

I updated my entry, it's one page back (pg. 51)


----------



## Isamu768 (Nov 12, 2008)

Download Link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/162949253/Moth...mories.rar.html


----------



## War (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice theme, Isamu! I like the text.


----------



## Isamu768 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks War I did my best on it


----------



## 082535 (Nov 12, 2008)

82535 said:
			
		

> *PLZ DON'T STEAL MY FIRE TEXT BANNER!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







So Did You Guys Like Mine?


----------



## golden (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope you guys like it. I made it with lots of work put into it. Yoshi is my favorite mario character so I built the skin off of different images of yoshi. The last one I tried not to by too cheesy with the pun but I just had to put yoshi on his kart for the cart(ridge) options. The gba turns on when gaming is selecting, music notes move when media is selected and the kart moves when the cartridge options are selected. Hopefully I win so I can use my skin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









get it here:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8IZ3NTVP


----------



## acky (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey everyone here's my entry.

I drew all the pictures myself from scratch. Hope you guys like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Get it from gbatemp: Download Link


----------



## jons2ann (Nov 12, 2008)

I did this ages ago for my CycloDS. It's still my fav skin. 

And yes, I'm submitting it for the contest.

EDIT: Just providing a download link for this.
Download


----------



## Snch3j1b (Nov 12, 2008)

So I was trying to figure out a theme for this skin... and I'm marking off choices: pizza, the aristocracy, something done by hand; when my brain kicks into top gear. I decided to tribute the best football game known to man. 

I tried to keep the Gold/Black motif a little bit. I think the picture doesn't do it justice though; in motion, the guys on the field change when you select them. 

If I had more experience it would've turned out nicer, but it's alright and I spent all afternoon on it.

This is my entry.

Baby Edit: I added a blimp.






Here's the link:DOWNLOAD


----------



## JItters333 (Nov 12, 2008)

The thing I like about this skin the most is how it has the "main" poke'mon and then there "rivals" from the best poke'mon games in order =] twas my first skin ever and took me at least a good 5 hours maybe 6 after I got it all uped, oh and the fact that this is like the third one that I made till I got one that I love =]

Hope you all like it =] as well as I hope it wins me an EDGE! =D Thank you GBATemp For This Opportunity!! =]








Download ==> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3722 ENJOY =]


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

@Jitters: I like your skin vety much, but the lightning on the bottom screen worries me, have you tried it on a real EDGE? I 'm worrie dthat there might be lots of faulty gradations in 16 bit bmp format

The cheat icons, I think it's better that rather than arrows, use a closed Pokeball and opened Pokeball, it wil work better, also using Pokeball with cross and ok sign doesn't really work for me, a simple cross and ok sign works better without Pokeball I say, since they dominate the icon

Maybe it's just me, but the menu icons work sbetter with Pokeballs, but it's your choice, as I don't see anything faulty about it


----------



## papyrus (Nov 12, 2008)

Tch. Too many good skins, the chance of winning is very slim.


----------



## JItters333 (Nov 12, 2008)

"I 'm worrie that there might be lots of faulty gradations in 16 bit bmp format"

not sure what you mean, do you mean the colors will change or something? and nope I don't have a EDGE, thats the main reason I entered so that I could get my lil brother a flash kart =] anyways its much to late (2:14am with school in the morning=/ )to make some open poke'balls but i'll give that a go toworrow =] thanks a bunch for the input btw! I went with 6 dif poke'balls as the front icons a first then changed it to this cuz I like Charizard and Blastoise all the memories that come alog with it, in fact I had charizard on the front(unclicked) cuz I like him the most but the blue of all the other "rival" poke'mon went together alot better visualy so yeah lol sorry im starting to blabble =]


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, the color will change and *usually visible*, you see, not all gradations out there is bad when seen in 16 bit color, some is not entirely visible, and that's a good thing. And be happy! The same thing happened to you! I've seen it in 16bit bmp and the change is almost not visible, due to the fact you're using cloudy effects for the BG, the gradation's change looks like cloudy effects, good for you!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 12, 2008)

They just get better and better!


----------



## updowners (Nov 12, 2008)

Is the competition going to be extended by any chance?
I can't work on a skin until Saturday.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 12, 2008)

82535 said:
			
		

> So Did You Guys Like Mine?


*DO NOT DO THIS!!*

For the fifth time, we have tread  dedicated especially for critique, thoughts and such on skin entries, ask your questions there!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=114198

This thread is for entries only, *DO NOT QUOTE YOUR SKIN ENTRIES, DO NOT ASK PEOPLE TO COMMENT ON YOUR SKINS!!*
Please, stop discussing skins....it'll be very hard for staff to browse trough this whole thread with so many posts, especially if they aren't skin entries..

THANK YOU!!


----------



## JItters333 (Nov 12, 2008)

The thing I like about this skin the most is how it has the "main" poke'mon and then there "rivals" from the best poke'mon games in order =] twas my first skin ever and took me at least a good 5 hours maybe 6 after I got it all uped, oh and the fact that this is like the third one that I made till I got one that I love =]

Hope you all like it =] as well as I hope it wins me an EDGE! =D Thank you GBATemp For This Opportunity!! =]

EDIT: v1.3 Added Different text Color and Different Poke'Balls (opened and closed), Thanks Raestloz for the great suggestion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am willing to take more =D






Downlad==> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3723


----------



## kogepan (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's my entry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Download Here

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Zamo (Nov 12, 2008)

This is my entry for the competition:





Download

It is a neon based theme.

Thanks to GBAtemp for the awesome opportunity and GL to everyone.


----------



## ralphjr (Nov 12, 2008)

DOWNLOAD & COMMENT =) THE ICONS AND ACUTUAL SKIN ARE MUCH BETTER LOOKING THEN THIS SCREENSHOT SHOWS


----------



## jkant (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi All!!

*my competition entry*: 








Download here

Enjoy and good luck!
j


----------



## AGENT209T (Nov 12, 2008)

Heres my official Entry

DOWNLOAD HERE






Menu Icons (Chinese Symbols, when touched meaning is given along with button name)





Hope I get picked my son could use a one.


----------



## overheated (Nov 12, 2008)

http://g.imageshack.us/img220/screenshotcollagetr8.png/1/

I provide 2 download mirrors if one of them broke as they usualy do -.-
http://rapidshare.com/files/163135208/skin.rar.html
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MJVY4BDZ

I hope staff like mine skin ^^ and good job other designer i don't think i have a single chance to win but i take the risk


----------



## joseph (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's mine:




I had made this theme some time now but since I think it's one of my best themes I decided to use it for the Contest, hope you all like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Download Here: http://rapidshare.com/files/162937812/Gears_Of_War.rar.html
The name in the author says joseph0714 but that's my username on another website.


----------



## dsrules4 (Nov 12, 2008)

skin name:final fantasy 
i made my first skin and i have based it on one of the best games for to ds lite hope you like it
ps when u highlight a button its not white it green this is just and old screenshot




download at this place


----------



## KrooLa (Nov 12, 2008)

This is my entry. I hope you'll enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I will probably release this skin with different colors and some modifications, but I chose this color for the competition.
Good luck everyone!

Preview:





Icon set:





Download:
YOUSENDIT LINK
MEGAUPLOAD LINK
RAPIDSHARE LINK


----------



## vertabray (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Guys!!

Some great skins I must say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Get it here:
Edge Retro V1.0


----------



## Shadowoffire123 (Nov 12, 2008)

I made a Miku Hatsune theme (from Vocaloid2). I hope you guys like it, it's my first skin. =P






-----DOWNLOAD HERE------


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's my entry:





Download here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3730

I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Pigiot (Nov 12, 2008)

Disregard this post. Just saw post on moderator saying not to post thoughts on skin here. Feel free to delete this post. 
Sorry


----------



## RT-9 (Nov 13, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> UPDATE3: another minor fix to gold to remove the yellow "glow" around the gear icon
> 
> UPDATE2: minor fixes to red and gold skin icons, D/L link has been updated
> 
> ...



ok which one do you enter... you can only put one in


----------



## xalphax (Nov 13, 2008)

i think im gonna get an edge or cyclo just for the skins here


----------



## JPH (Nov 13, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1530569:date=Nov 8 2008, 03:39 PM:name=Cema)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Cema @ Nov 8 2008, 03:39 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1530569"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I compiled a list which anyone is free to use. It includes the user and their most recent download.



Spoiler



Cema - <a href="http://www.playrealm.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/dreaming-cema.rar" target="_blank">Download // My final build. Enjoy!</a>
Setya5785 - <a href="http://cid-b74f160bb82453a1.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/game%20related/edge%20skin.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
jlj - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160243905/my_skin_v2.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
MirageStrike - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/159964549/Rurouni_Kenshin.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
ds22 - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=GY0AMUGT" target="_blank">Download</a>
p1ngpong - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/159964867/B_W_skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
omgmog - <a href="http://localhostr.com/files/f40d26/tango_edge.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Yatashi Strife - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yrwgwwmygzn" target="_blank">Download</a>
omegableach - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0MSTSUU4" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ruud91 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nnwzrozgxzm" target="_blank">Download</a>
NDStemp - <a href="http://files.filefront.com/White+Dragon+Skinrar/;12230672;/fileinfo.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
dohclude - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/209232/n/Edge_Carbon_Fiber_zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Quiche_on_a_leash - <a href="http://qoal.110mb.com/Cube_Wall_EDGE_Skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
matthew.villa - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?pjzmimzjjzv" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ceesjah - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160283023/Hinata_Skin_by_Ceesjah.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
WB3000 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3623" target="_blank">Download</a>
Haruhi - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?ilnmgzmmtoj" target="_blank">Download</a>
cepheus - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JNZT9ZJ2" target="_blank">Download</a>
NPmetron - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/758b29/n/Blue_Flower_Edge_NPmetron_zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Lord Toon - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2LGGNJRK" target="_blank">Download</a>
hankchill - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3622" target="_blank">Download</a>
Hideous - <a href="http://hideou.se/dump/lightblueskin.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
skarthebloodchild - <a href="http://qshare.com/get/565922/CCTV-SkarTheBloodChild-EDGE-Skin-2008.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Koekje - <a href="http://supertosti.furion.nl/Edgeskin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
ShadoWoIf XF - <a href="http://student.ccbcmd.edu/~wrayner/MonochromE.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
MegaRockMan - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?f=JABR4JIH" target="_blank">Download</a>
Covarr - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3647" target="_blank">Download</a>
AgvirtheSilent - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2vnmamlinmw" target="_blank">Download</a>
SpixShadow - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=Y0C8LONV" target="_blank">Download</a>
nathenleiu - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ntjnjmiwwm2" target="_blank">Download</a>
qim - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160108678/workbench.rar" target="_blank">Download // Geez, this is tiring.</a>
Cokeman999 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dvkoddjmdyj" target="_blank">Download</a>
m3rox - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3625" target="_blank">Download</a>
Chopders - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?yzmlygznjyj" target="_blank">Download // Sorry if I got any of your names wrong.</a>
daihatsuboy - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?1mmymgdmxn2" target="_blank">Download</a>
asuri - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=7f1f8e46d355ec3ad2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Vergency - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mdnmgwacymv" target="_blank">Download</a>
Dragonpike - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8QJWSMBA" target="_blank">Download</a>
hksmrchan - <a href="http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/details/cyclods/4e297f6901" target="_blank">Download</a>
Zombiej - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6ABWF2A4" target="_blank">Download // "No one is forcing you to do it."</a>
ace90099 - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160792573/Edge_Gold_Entry.zip" target="_blank">Download // Yeah, well, I felt like doing it.</a>
A Shrykull - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=f55078d0a04e5b3ad2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Hiyuux - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2z0zyaiyzdz" target="_blank">Download</a>
Rebound - <a href="http://willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=39361" target="_blank">Download</a>
joethefrog - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3662" target="_blank">Download</a>
benjifs - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3628" target="_blank">Download</a>
gitkua - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4I2Z0NK3" target="_blank">Download</a>
arsenal-rider! - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1DWPJSU5" target="_blank">Download</a>
Glowy - <a href="http://www.sendspace.com/file/ecyjrr" target="_blank">Download</a>
lasharor - <a href="http://members.home.nl/tergezen/skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
imz - <a href="http://www.uploading.com/files/6UZ1Z0OO/Dragonball_Z.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
chaofan - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymy32zqnnjt" target="_blank">Download</a>
superrob - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160343394/edge_skin.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
11gardir - <a href="http://11gardir.110mb.com/blackwhite.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Martino - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160355925/Skinnyskinmartino.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
xcdjy - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160364039/Mechamorph.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
sum182 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yzmnjjnyjmm" target="_blank">Download</a>
Pikachu025 - <a href="http://madeindarkwolf.com/stickamfiles/EDGE%20Super%20Mario%20Bros.%203%20Skin%20by%20Pikachu025.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
Masta_mind257 - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160376427/Bleach_-_On_The_Edge.zip" target="_blank">Download // Geez, there is a lot of entrees!</a>
danisson - <a href="http://www.usaupload.net/d/7fyvv8t0rnl" target="_blank">Download</a>
coolalien10 - <a href="http://sharebee.com/b2f05ffd" target="_blank">Download</a>
Darkway - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160388969/EDGE-GOLD.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Framework43 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=40caad92796a0f20ab1eab3e9fa335ca601624a43c6fe9d9" target="_blank">Download</a>
Geocool - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160401996/Vista_Ds_Edition.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Snaiker - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=WNVDZJM9" target="_blank">Download</a>
xalphax - <a href="http://www.file-upload.net/download-1229894/Arrr.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Holaitsme - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?9zdx4vzxysz" target="_blank">Download</a>
Darkangel5000 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3638" target="_blank">Download</a>
SoulDragon - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3639" target="_blank">Download</a>
23qwerty - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zneodgmmffn" target="_blank">Download</a>
Maxdaling - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160453892/HarvestmoonskinEDGE_updated_-Maxdaling.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
kimit - <a href="http://sharebee.com/b8fef761" target="_blank">Download</a>
Helix94 - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y0275527" target="_blank">Download</a>
adrian2040 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?wmjojkiyztm" target="_blank">Download</a>
tyuno123 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4odjomjz1iy" target="_blank">Download</a>
davislim - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2mqdnymodwm" target="_blank">Download</a>
Mattis - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?d2wjjikdedn" target="_blank">Download // My personal favorite, though 'bottom.bmp' bugs me.</a>
koisoujiro - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/f241ab/n/CLOUDYDS_zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
skyman747 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?znuvrgz3mod" target="_blank">Download</a>
tiger1807 - <a href="http://www.zshare.net/download/50871876dc91bf4b/" target="_blank">Download</a>
DarkIian - <a href="http://encodable.com/uploaddemo/files/Death_Note_-_Misa.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
em22411992 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3641" target="_blank">Download</a>
ck472006 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?llxbmymmjih" target="_blank">Download</a>
PettingZoo - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TSTYXV2J" target="_blank">Download</a>
jurek250 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3642" target="_blank">Download</a>
upbumpo190 - <a href="http://xiandb.com/db/upbumpo190_edge_skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Nuggles - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/yhct4bmk2nh/nuggles-minimalistwii.zip" target="_blank">Download // I like these icons a lot.</a>
Killermech - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3652" target="_blank">Download // I've still yet to try Fallout 3, though I heard it is amazing.</a>
potemkin - <a href="http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=6wcwxdnkfjc" target="_blank">Download</a>
754boy - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160597580/Obama_08.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
rowanchap - <a href="http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/5/7/1056175/Rowans%20theme.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ackers - <a href="http://www.adrive.com/public/ee6fa344d6c9f1cf29f5e9e7c2dfa4b3ba9ed8ebfd92ebcb01946a131736eefa.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
nintendood - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/y3j21mtjlu0/nintendood.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
egonny - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/161286009/Pen_n_Paper.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
art vandelay - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1RE6X436" target="_blank">Download</a>
marcateyou - <a href="http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/9/10/1424029/contestphoenix.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
jimbob - <a href="http://localhostr.com/files/243d4c/edgeboy_classic.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
skylar90 - <a href="http://www.sendspace.com/file/zwqvei" target="_blank">Download</a>
BakuFunn - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3648" target="_blank">Download</a>
Perfect_Chaos - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=4dba478a17c430cad2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Tri3dge - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160741420/hack_GU__skin.zip.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
RomThunder - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=df0898cc40e7cd41d2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download // I like how nothing outside of the top.bmp and bottom.bmp was changed.</a>
Brian117 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?kmnyyddtmzv" target="_blank">Download</a>
Jaems - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QR7B03A1" target="_blank">Download</a>
theoperator288 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/amjewyiw305/Golden%20Fire.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
triclopzx - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ODN6QBZQ" target="_blank">Download</a>
loesjoel - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wmdzmngjdml" target="_blank">Download</a>
fenthwick - <a href="http://files.filefront.com/Edge+RA3+Themerar/;12257892;/fileinfo.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
BBOYDU - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/160894623/Iron_Man_v1.0.rar.html" target="_blank">Download</a>
Andytoxic - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?khztwdddxiy" target="_blank">Download</a>
DarkRey - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3654" target="_blank">Download</a>
themuddaload - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3656" target="_blank">Download</a>
Leein - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C50K7XKM" target="_blank">Download</a>
science - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3657" target="_blank">Download</a>
welblade - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EML34KV6" target="_blank">Download</a>
082535 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=64a3c1b0e9fd9681ab1eab3e9fa335cac37a5e64f2cade95" target="_blank">Download</a>
brunibrun - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113249&st=645&gopid=1528909&#entry1528909" target="_blank">Download</a>
JohnnyC4 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3660" target="_blank">Download // If you had more than one skin, I took your first download.</a>
HtheB - <a href="http://www.htheb.com/GBAtemp/GBAtemp_Edge.rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
3020 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3663" target="_blank">Download</a>
MasterPenguin - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?k1zzgjcjivl" target="_blank">Download</a>
Kira Yamato - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=9951941bca0039c8d2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Akdul - <a href="http://comunidades.ccm.itesm.mx/~A01122877/EDGE/EDGE_iPhone_DS_Skin_by_Akdul.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Gian - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3664" target="_blank">Download</a>
ShamusHand - <a href="http://shamushand.deviantart.com/art/Portal-for-EDGE-102796096" target="_blank">Download</a>
crysnamtodshire - <a href="http://www.bucketon.com/my_skin_pub.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Vertistical Blaze - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=1YFIWWUN" target="_blank">Download</a>
Jran Sakarra - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y6YGPIHT" target="_blank">Download</a>
sean0007 - <a href="http://www.filefactory.com/file/763a48/n/Eclipse_Edge_by_sean0007_-_Contest_Skin_rar" target="_blank">Download</a>
9volt kappa - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?5kgziyh3n3n" target="_blank">Download</a>
Blackgen - <a href="http://uploaded.to/?id=529mtw" target="_blank">Download</a>
jeeper421 - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CE8HJFUE" target="_blank">Download</a>
Ellis90009 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/file/mmk3wjwmwjm/Edge%20Contest%20Skin.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
k3rizz3k - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JEF6FSXP" target="_blank">Download</a>
GaoGaiGar - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dagmz53mylw" target="_blank">Download</a>
tokoshix - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?iy0m2mytnym" target="_blank">Download</a>
popopola - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e1b82cdd364d8983d2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
Kenada-Jones - <a href="http://rapidshare.com/files/161427874/Circuit_v1a.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>
Raestloz - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3670" target="_blank">Download</a>
spinal_cord - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U77K88T6" target="_blank">Download // I'll count these when I'm done.</a>
Sc4rfac3d - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=3RWH8FT1" target="_blank">Download</a>
Gilger - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VW3U9W2C" target="_blank">Download</a>
mercluke - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zwmnk0ozzyz" target="_blank">Download</a>
Brunibrun - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3679" target="_blank">Download</a>
tko HaXor - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?myi2yjetozm" target="_blank">Download</a>
HollowOn3 - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3680" target="_blank">Download</a>
stab244 - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=787320541805909ed2db6fb9a8902bda" target="_blank">Download</a>
*Godot* - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3WPPCRKS" target="_blank">Download</a>
NiNt10dofan - <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3682" target="_blank">Download</a>
jagerstaffel - <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?pbdxn3nujoy" target="_blank">Download</a>
Raiyu245 - <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H7BMISQX" target="_blank">Download</a>



Wow, 154 submissions (give or take 10). Well, there goes my morning!

// UPDATED.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Cema thank you so very much! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 13, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Cema thank you so very much!


+1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




154? Daaaamn... that's way more than what i thought...


----------



## ShiningSaber (Nov 13, 2008)

Company of Heroes Skin


















DOWNLOAD LINKS
7zip | Zip


----------



## golden (Nov 13, 2008)

hey guys i gotta question, when you guys judge these skins, do you only look at the screenshot or actually load it up in a edge cart on a DS. Loading it up would take much longer but I think it is a good idea to see all the little animations and whatever and the real feel of how it looks on a DS but it would take you soooooooooooooooo long to judge them so maybe just looking at the screenshots are better. What are you guys planning on doing?


----------



## War (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think they're gonna go through all the themes in a DS because of time constraints.


----------



## rose3694 (Nov 13, 2008)

Updated mine after some suggestions. Link to Original Post now Updated Post #772

Thanks,
Rose3694


----------



## DemonWraith (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is my submission - I went with something that would go with the gold cart nicely.







Edit: I forgot to upload the file. Here is the skin itself:
Rapidshare


----------



## Sousakuryoku (Nov 13, 2008)

This was my first skin, everything is hand made with no stock images. Feedback appreciated.






Download Skin Here


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys, um i spent a very long tyime before to make a r4 skin and now i have it on my ds but i am not sure how to make it into the edge , i wanted to ask the mods , can i participate with that r4 skin? , pls i spent a very long ttime making it...

Or any suggestions?


----------



## pnice (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is my attempt.  I don't have the skills to produce exactly what was in my head but...









Download the skin here


----------



## infest0r (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is my entry.  Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Download my EGold skin here - rapidshare


----------



## enterprise (Nov 13, 2008)

My entry:








Download here:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VUVV5ACM


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Hey guys, um i spent a very long tyime before to make a r4 skin and now i have it on my ds but i am not sure how to make it into the edge , i wanted to ask the mods , can i participate with that r4 skin? , pls i spent a very long ttime making it...
> 
> Or any suggestions?


----------



## Anakir (Nov 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Hey guys, um i spent a very long tyime before to make a r4 skin and now i have it on my ds but i am not sure how to make it into the edge , i wanted to ask the mods , can i participate with that r4 skin? , pls i spent a very long ttime making it...
> 
> Or any suggestions?



You can submit it as long as you made it I believe.. I don't think it matters as long it doesn't say R4 on it lol.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 13, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes thanks , i had made it a long time ago and it took me about 3 hours to get everything right and ready , will upload in a hour or 2 , right now i am watching Open Season 2!


----------



## DJJayTee (Nov 13, 2008)

I want to play too!!!!


DOWNLOAD


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 13, 2008)

Finally finished my entry. I was going to do a Pencil Paper one but then more and more similar entries started coming in and I wanted to be original.

I dont know. I thought my entry was creative. It's an actual level that can be downloaded online [well, soon anyway] and my idea was to create it so that it looks like that you're actually playing it but then you really aren't.

Here it is:





And download links:
http://www.zshare.net/download/51263665f0cf8e8f/

MIRROR 1:
http://www.mediafire.com/?3sjyz39st9g

Feedback would be great. 

Alright. Thanks : ). Might fix it a bit tmrw but this is the basic idea of it.


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, so do you want to enter an R4 skin or an Edge skin you made from an R4 one?


----------



## Hiromi (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's my attempt at this. 

Download






I might edit it a little later today, but there it is for the most part, and with this entry I have proven that i fail at ascii art.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Nov 13, 2008)

*Atari 2600 VCS Inspired*

Had this in the back of my head for a while now, thought this contest was the perfect time to try putting it together. I used various real-world textures where I could, including photo-stock of some nice wood paneling and a scanned in bit of leather jacket. The logo/lettering was a font I scoured Google for (because I knew someone had to have made one at some point), the rest was hand-done. I used the CycloDS previewer as I already had it on my rig and after comparing the previews the other tester generates I found I preferred the Cyclo's text & highlighter positioning (though I think the Edge skin tester is a bit more user-friendly.) Looks great on the DS (tested it on mine before uploading it); the switches slide up and down when activated, just like they did on the 2600; cheat icons simulate the pixel-look the Atari could generate: simple but effective (for the time)...ah 1982, where have you gone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CAPZH5KG*


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 13, 2008)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well as long as its a skin that actually works on the EDGE cart it should be fine
if you are however submitting a R4 skin for the R4 cart only then that a no go...

this is an EDGE skin contest as the name suggests  :0


also I love the ascii skin Hiromi


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 13, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> I don't think they're gonna go through all the themes in a DS because of time constraints.
> 
> Well, hopefully someone is collecting all the skins and putting them into a pack for review and the like.
> I'm thinking I might do that myself incase no one else does.
> ...



I was thinking about doing one of those but instead I did a monochrome PDA style sorta thing.
You pulled it off pretty well, I like it.
I'd prefer it in bright green personally but I like it.
Good job man and good luck in the contest.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok for some reason when ever i click on the download for the edge software thing it dosent let me download it , the page just loads and then nothing happens...

But i have done a try my -self..

The skin is call - Harry In the Hood! 

And this is a little preview of it ..






Now i will upload the whole skin after i can download the software..

This was one of my most popular skins when i made it and got many clicks.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...i really want to enter this but the software isnt downloading

Can i do everything manualy and enter pls! i need permison..tell quick as its 10:30 here and my mum wants me to go to bed..


----------



## Forte Dante (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, hope you don't mind a lurker making an entry, but I guess this is what's removed my lurker status.





Linkies


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 13, 2008)

EDIT: Just in case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Download


----------



## Lemeshianos (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is my entry, a Classic Mario Skin!
Hope you like it!






Download it here


----------



## Carnivean (Nov 13, 2008)

This is probably bad timing as the one above is better, oh well.





Download


----------



## Esscape (Nov 13, 2008)

Although theres no chance ill win ill post anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Download Link:
Gold Edge


----------



## Jayenkai (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, go on then.. what the heck!

Download


----------



## illini90 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's mine.  Decided to make a Far Side type cartoon.  The maze on the muskox took a while - though its easy to solve.






Download

http://www.mediafire.com/?uymkozzzjnm


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 13, 2008)

My big hole of ideas made this skin, lol.
The selection bar is not brown if you wonder, it's light blue with a bit of transparency and when it lays over the red bar in some pictures on the collage it will look like it's brown, but it's not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Download:* http://web.comhem.se/burkmat/BeveledEdge.rar


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 13, 2008)

I compiled all of the entries with their screenshots into a single post.


----------



## gosp (Nov 13, 2008)

Based upon the Atari space invaders. 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3732


----------



## adrian2040 (Nov 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Ok for some reason when ever i click on the download for the edge software thing it dosent let me download it , the page just loads and then nothing happens...
> 
> But i have done a try my -self..
> 
> ...



That's an R4 skin. It is NOT COMPATIBLE with the EDGE. You should try to convert it. However, you'll have to choose between the Harry background or the Voldemort Background, while still having to modify other things.


----------



## Gattuso (Nov 13, 2008)

competition entry:

This is my skin inspired from my VistaPalm skin for EZV

I hope u like it

preview:






and this the file...
http://uploaded.to/?id=jb9fxv

P.S. in the ds there isn't the text on the start button


----------



## SlevinElocin (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's my official entry. "P-skin"

I'm an artist so in the background I used my original artwork, and I think it came out pretty good. I'm not too good at photoshop so I just used simple pictures for the icons, so I feel as if the background came out as the focal point. ENJOY!

http://rapidshare.com/files/163188733/P-Skin.rar.html


----------



## MarcoFowl (Nov 13, 2008)

Dowload here or here.

I hope you like it.

Or at least the judges...


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Updated version on pg. 64*


----------



## ShigeruTR (Nov 13, 2008)

Download

Hope you like it.

(:


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, i really need help i dont know how to post my skin!


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 13, 2008)

How to i upload stuff to gbatemp?!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is my entry. It took me forever!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is shrunken down which makes it look bad. Click on it to see it at full awesomeness.





Here it is!

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B7HFVDP0


Having a Gold EDGE would be awsome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I'm not too late.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I'm seeing a lot of skins that use pics I've seen all over the net. I think it would be a great idea to make the winners provide source files to prove that they actually made the skin they submitted.


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 13, 2008)

how do i upload my file to rapidshare? please help me!


----------



## helpme (Nov 13, 2008)

CLONE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










http://www.zshare.net/download/512821435595dc3a/


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, the contest ends tomorrow...

I might drop out at last minute.

I really can't compete to these entries any longer.

To drop out, I just erase my post I posted the skin in, amirite?


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 13, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Well, the contest ends tomorrow...
> 
> I might drop out at last minute.
> 
> ...



No, there is no reason to drop out, why would you? It's better to have entered than not to have entered.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 13, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Well, the contest ends tomorrow...
> 
> I might drop out at last minute.
> 
> ...


Chill man... just leave it there and wait... it's just like they say: "the worst looser is the one who surrenders before even competing"


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 13, 2008)

THIS IS MY SKIN!!!!! DOWNLOAD AND COMMENT PLEASE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Click to download my skin!
Hope u like it!






Download and comment please


----------



## gundalf (Nov 13, 2008)

Ever Flow






*Download:*
via mediafire
via megaupload


----------



## arnolanf (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's mine :





download


----------



## ackers (Nov 13, 2008)

oh i like that aeroedge skin. pls can you change the logo to cyclods and upload it?


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 13, 2008)

look at the skin called doodles its pretty cool


----------



## Wanque (Nov 13, 2008)

Adding my own attempt...





Download 'Poke & Play'


----------



## arnolanf (Nov 13, 2008)

ackers said:
			
		

> oh i like that aeroedge skin. pls can you change the logo to cyclods and upload it?


Here's the same skin with cyclods logo : download


----------



## A-Z (Nov 13, 2008)

Heres my entry ssbb edge skin

Download 

i dont know how to put previews but i wqas wondering does that make my entry redundant i sincerly hope not plz reply b4 closing date plz!!!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 13, 2008)

My Skin:







http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=J2ZK6HFI

Ik hope you like it (maybe not) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dunno what's happened, but the 2nd and 3rd SELECTED icons are from Phuzzz and OSW.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 13, 2008)

Update to 1.2.1 for iPod Nebula:






Download it !

I hope the paper theme 'Doodles' wins, however Proyecto EDGE is good too.


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 13, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Update to 1.2.1 for iPod Nebula:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're LaGranda?


----------



## Egonny (Nov 13, 2008)

Votkrath said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but the idea was hers/his.


----------



## D-Trogh (Nov 13, 2008)

I updated my skin, post is HERE.
This will be my entry.
I thought people said there wouldn't be that many participants, but damn, there are a lot! And there are a lot of good entries!!
I hope I'll see some of my favourite skins in this thread in the top 20!


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 13, 2008)

You mean it ends a second after 23:59 on 13th of November?

If so, I'm f*cked, because I wanted to join


----------



## Anakir (Nov 13, 2008)

Got a new one. This is my final version.






Edit: I removed my last entry.

Here's the download link.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 13, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Finally finished my entry. I was going to do a Pencil Paper one but then more and more similar entries started coming in and I wanted to be original.
> 
> I dont know. I thought my entry was creative. It's an actual level that can be downloaded online [well, soon anyway] and my idea was to create it so that it looks like that you're actually playing it but then you really aren't.
> 
> ...


I see a winner.


----------



## xJonny (Nov 13, 2008)

Updated very slightly and actually added download links. ._.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113...t&p=1519444


----------



## ShiningSaber (Nov 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Hey guys, um i spent a very long tyime before to make a r4 skin and now i have it on my ds but i am not sure how to make it into the edge , i wanted to ask the mods , can i participate with that r4 skin? , pls i spent a very long ttime making it...
> 
> Or any suggestions?


read the first post and use the skin creator to recreate it for the EDGE.


----------



## Lifesnoozer (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey ho, here's my entry.






Download here


----------



## Derak (Nov 13, 2008)

Pinky Sttreet ver. 1

Originaly made for my girlfriend. I submitted it with her permission.






Download here

(sorry for not full preview,, butI have some troubles with .net framework and EDGE skin editor on my computer)


----------



## MDS (Nov 13, 2008)

My Super Entry!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Download: Nintendo Loves You (by MauriiDS)


----------



## A-Z (Nov 13, 2008)

OH MAN I DONT KNOW HOW 2 PUT A PRIEVEW DO I STILL ENTER OR NOT WILL IT BE ACCEPTED


----------



## A-Z (Nov 13, 2008)

OFFICIAL ENTRY










kk forget the last post here it is with preview
Download ACTUAL SKIN
http://www.mediafire.com/?imttmfgz2qn PREVIEWOFFICIAL ENTRY


----------



## teddycow (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is my entry. My first skin ever made. Tools used for this skin were *pencil and paper* alone (scanner ofc), no photoshopping. Enjoy it!!






Mediafire
Rapidshare
Megaupload


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 13, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> I hope the paper theme 'Doodles' wins, however Proyecto EDGE is good too.



Agree w/u for the doodle one and thank you for your comment on mine.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 13, 2008)

Might submit my old skin for CycloDS that I converted to EDGE... I know it's not the best, but I have nothing to lost so here we go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*• EDGE of Space •*​http://salamantis.com/edgeofspace
Direct download: http://salamantis.com/edgeofspace/edge.zip
(preview + download for CycloDS and EDGE at the bottom)​

Spoiler: PREVIEW


----------



## DemonWraith (Nov 13, 2008)

I forgot to upload the actual skin! hopefully I can get it uploaded in time. I will get it in as soon as I get home!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Updated the original post with the preview. It now contains a link to the skin itself.


----------



## jl931 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's my entry:








Used Images of Core DS from IGN and a Matrix wallpaper which i currently use. Icons home-made. Compiled using MS Paint.
I wanted to commemorate the release of Core DS [supposedly (and hopefully) this month] and my favourite movie, Matrix Path of the Neo =DDD.

The download link [dont think anyone would use it but anyway] is _http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LJ2CI7A1_ sorry, i dont know how to attach links


----------



## iNeko (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's my entry~
[Sea / Beach]

That was the best i could do, since i've been really busy doing my homework.

Enjoy










Download


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 14, 2008)

Well here I am with my final form of the entry!


Download Link Here!


----------



## KendoKhan (Nov 14, 2008)

Heres my entry






http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=0e155ee...1bcb5bf30f09782


----------



## DSAndi (Nov 14, 2008)

My entry

Zoids Mugen liger skin.

Its my 1st skin and its all done with paint only.
Also could not find error  with the borders in the main menü.







Download on rapidshare: Mugen Liger skin

Edit:
Found the reasn for the borders did upload the final version.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 14, 2008)

Isn't it about time to end the give-away?


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope, Nov. 14 midnight, not Nov. 13's, I guess, but most competitions work that way, the end of the last day.


----------



## teddycow (Nov 14, 2008)

Yepp. Midnight of Nov. 14


----------



## deba94 (Nov 14, 2008)

JUST finished my entry.

And I thought I wouldn't make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Download:
http://www.mediafire.com/?bljbyyu5ljx



Hope you like!


----------



## Brianh (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been reading the forums for a little while, mostly the reviews. Got me interested in buying a Supercard DS One, which finally came about a week ago. This contest made me finally sign up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, hello all.

This is my official entry. I decided to make one in honor of Michael Chrichton. The buttons move down when selected, the screenshot makes it difficult to see it.






I'd love to see this on the real thing. If anyone can, let me know how it looks.

Here is the skin

Good Luck to everyone. A lot of these entries look awesome.

edit: fixed scrollbar error


----------



## hksmrchan (Nov 14, 2008)

Something inside of me said I lost.


----------



## RT-9 (Nov 14, 2008)

umm maybe this sounds a bit odd but how do you guys know where someone lives??? since i can,t find where i must put my adres and stuff maybe you don't do this to be secure
must we email our adresses then???

greetz romthunder


----------



## Alato (Nov 14, 2008)

Wait, midnight of the 14th. That's good.

I'll try to make one tomorrow. I've just been too busy, but it's friday tomorrow.


----------



## tenentenen (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello everybody in this forum and to all!!!
This is my attempt at a cool skin for the competition. yes, the photoshop skills are lacking so if you can't tell, it is a rainbow music staff with music notes for icons.







Download Link
SendSpace

Thanks to You!
-TenenTenen


----------



## BlueBX (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello, first time posting here. My entry:






Download Here:
Edge Vecting


----------



## tokoshix (Nov 14, 2008)

Updated my entry to my new skin. As you can see it's a Rhythm Tengoku Gold skin focusing on the 2nd minigame with the Singing Trio.



			
				tokoshix said:
			
		

> Well....here's mine. Enjoy!
> 
> I decided to change my entry due to some sudden inspiration. I gotta admit that my new entry is is much better than my old. I was pleased with how well it turned out, even though it only took a few hours to make.
> 
> ...



UPDATE:
-Messed up on one icon. Now fixed with updated screenshot and download link.
-Decided to make the highlight bar more lighter.


----------



## Jundeezy (Nov 14, 2008)

Decided to try it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.












Download Here


----------



## blahhead (Nov 14, 2008)

Ehh, sorta fail at making themes, but here's mine:






Link for download here.


----------



## pajamaboy (Nov 14, 2008)

*My Official Contest Entry:*

Title: Black Star
Author: pajamaboy






You can download it HERE

Thanks =)


----------



## Morphn8r (Nov 14, 2008)

This is my first time on this site I dont know how to do this.... I think thats how your supposed to do it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3741


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 14, 2008)

Update: Button change and transparency fix.








Download


----------



## 3020 (Nov 14, 2008)

This is my contest entry and it is the final version. 






FINAL VERSION CONTEST ENTRY DOWNLOAD


----------



## Hybridx24 (Nov 14, 2008)

*NEED HELP:* Am I allowed to port my skin from "http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/details/cyclods/e8c1621ef6" and enter it into this contest? I would change the logo and a few other things... Is it allowed?


----------



## Boost_Junkie (Nov 14, 2008)

My official entry inspired by the gold cartridge.






Download

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ajmmii (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my entry. Always been a big fan of, well, screenshot speeks for itself.






Good luck to you all.

Download Link

Updated.


----------



## JItters333 (Nov 14, 2008)

The thing I like about this skin the most is how it has the "main" poke'mon and then there "rivals" from the best poke'mon games in order =] twas my first skin ever and took me at least a good 5 hours maybe 6 after I got it all uped, oh and the fact that this is like the third one that I made till I got one that I love =]

Hope you all like it =] as well as I hope it wins me an EDGE! =D Thank you GBATemp For This Opportunity!! =]

EDIT: v1.3 Added Different text Color and Different Poke'Balls (opened and closed), Thanks Raestloz for the great suggestion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  am willing to take more =D

Edit2: v1.4Fix the scrollbar color (manually since the skinning app wont for some reason)


----------



## neonix (Nov 14, 2008)

*MY ENTRY.*






Alternative Top image (Not part of my entry, just a bonus):





*[DOWNLOAD]*


----------



## popopola (Nov 14, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Finally finished my entry. I was going to do a Pencil Paper one but then more and more similar entries started coming in and I wanted to be original.
> 
> I dont know. I thought my entry was creative. It's an actual level that can be downloaded online [well, soon anyway] and my idea was to create it so that it looks like that you're actually playing it but then you really aren't.
> 
> ...



!!! you took my original idea!

I made an N+ skin for my first entry in the contest but then I changed mine to an NES theme


----------



## Dinoguy (Nov 14, 2008)

by dinoguy


----------



## masamunecyrus (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I miscalculated midnight (it's just midnight here, but it ended at midnight GMT) so I'm a bit late. Oh well.

Here is my entry: Tribute to Chrono Trigger DS




download


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow there are alot of people who made accounts ages ago and either lurked or *shudder* leeched with 1 post, and some that made accounts today or yesterday with 1 post... bit of a coincidence? anywho its open to everyone but I thought it closed today and people are still posting theirs today o.o, is it my +10 GMT difference though... so when will it be announced 15th america or 15th australia or something.


----------



## masamunecyrus (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow. Actually, you're right. I figured that I'd probably be the only one who submitted it really late, but there are 20 skins that were submitted after midnight GMT. 20 skins are a lot to throw out and there are some good skins in those 20, so I hope they reconsider and accept up to midnight PST (California is probably the last place it'll reach midnight, unless someone submits one from Hawaii). It'd be a shame to see 20 thrown out by default. :-(


----------



## 3020 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they meant midnight of the 14th and not midnight of the 13th. So all those skins should still be good.


----------



## masamunecyrus (Nov 14, 2008)

3020 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure they meant midnight of the 14th and not midnight of the 13th. So all those skins should still be good.
> Ah, sweet. I'm happy, then.
> 
> 
> ...


I think that should be perfectly acceptable. I'm pretty sure the only rules regarding that are that the skin is designed by you and that it works for on the EDGE. Since that's already a CycloDS skin it should work as is on the EDGE (You can test it with the EDGE skin tester, just in case) just change that top logo and it looks pretty good, in my opinion.

Just don't forget the midnight *GMT* deadline (7pm EST)


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

You gotta admit though, if we had a competition for EVERY flashcart, the flashcart would have billions of amazingly awesome skins! T.T what a shame i don't have an EDGE...


----------



## Orillian (Nov 14, 2008)

Well hopefully this is in on time! All these timezones confuse me sometimes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's only 1AM on the 14th here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and the download is here!

Anyways, just a simple skin similar to the one I use on my R4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O.


----------



## st40611 (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's my entry based on Leopard. ;D

*EdXge*
*Creator:* st40611






*download:*  here


----------



## cracker (Nov 14, 2008)

Download


----------



## benbenx (Nov 14, 2008)

Uh, here's my entry on LBP :3.  [I've lurked a long time over here for AK2 knowledge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.]

It's kinda cute, but because of the unstable background, it's kinda difficult to see. :3.
Well, I entered for the sake of entering, because I know the chances of me winning are slim :3.

Anyway, good luck to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






Download link is here





.

Fonts edited to blue to gundalf recommendation :3.
Looks kinds cleaner @[email protected]


----------



## papyrus (Nov 14, 2008)

This is my first skin. Wish you like it. Last minute submission I'm confused with the timezones. Sorry.





enjoy my skin

DOWNLOAD


----------



## gundalf (Nov 14, 2008)

benbenx said:
			
		

> It's kinda cute, but because of the unstable background, it's kinda difficult to see. :3.



Why dont change the font color to blue?
You still can change it, go for it!


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 14, 2008)

*THERE ARE LESS THAN 12 HOURS REMAINING FOR THIS COMPETITION*

Please make sure you get your entries in, or posts updated, by the time this thread CLOSES.


----------



## Neko (Nov 14, 2008)

So, here's my entry :

*Luna and Stella*

Preview :








Download :
DOWNLOAD


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 14, 2008)

How do you make the skin preview image?

edit:
nevermind, found it.


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi i have a question for a member of staff or sum1 else who knows, do i need a preview of my skin in my post 2 enter? i dont know how to put a preview on it so if eny1 can help ill be greatfull. My skin is on pg 58 btw


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 14, 2008)

I have updated my skin. The selection color is fixed now.
Link to my updated entry.

Thanks and good luck allz !


----------



## Zamo (Nov 14, 2008)

GreenJ said:
			
		

> Hi i have a question for a member of staff or sum1 else who knows, do i need a preview of my skin in my post 2 enter? i dont know how to put a preview on it so if eny1 can help ill be greatfull. My skin is on pg 58 btw



Click the Insert Image button at the top of the text box, and paste the URL of the image in the box. You can upload images to Tinypic. PM me if you need more help.


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 14, 2008)

Zamo said:
			
		

> GreenJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thnx, appreiciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If the person who made the skin doodles is reading this cud u please make a moonshell version of ur doodles skin coz i think its awesome.


----------



## twede86 (Nov 14, 2008)

GreenJ said:
			
		

> If the person who made the skin doodles is reading this cud u please make a moonshell version of ur doodles skin coz i think its awesome.




I might get around to it later. I've never made a moonshell theme before, however. We'll see.


----------



## tiagomartins (Nov 14, 2008)

here is mine skin:


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 14, 2008)

tiagomartins, i think u need to post a link to ur skin

so people can download it


----------



## A-Z (Nov 14, 2008)

wow these rock i wonder if i still have a chance


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 14, 2008)

A-Z said:
			
		

> wow these rock i wonder if i still have a chance


have u made 1?


----------



## dice (Nov 14, 2008)

stop with the double posts GreenJ. The edit button is there for a reason.


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 14, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> stop with the double posts GreenJ. The edit button is there for a reason.


#

oh a get ya i dont know how 2 delete them soz


----------



## Egonny (Nov 14, 2008)

Theme updated to v1.3






Download it !


----------



## Sonic0509 (Nov 14, 2008)

*My entry:*





Title: Golden EDGE





>Download


----------



## A-Z (Nov 14, 2008)

i have made one its the ssbb one plz tell me what you think i think it loooks a bit rubbish compared but i really badly want won of these edges!


----------



## wiifriik (Nov 14, 2008)

ok i'm calling if fruity elegance, i hope there's nothing like that yet I didn't read the whole 63 pages and just made this up quickly and I hope you and especially the judges like it, like you see, it's apple'ish, have fun with that!


this is MY entry (clearly indicated enough? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ): 






Download here

greets


----------



## XeroRestraint (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my entry for the EDGE skinning competition - edge GOLD:






Direct Download: edge GOLD v1.0

Tested with DSLite Skin Editor 1.2 & on a DSL with CycloDS ... no EDGE (yet).  Now to look at what other goodness is contained in the other 62 pages (and counting) of this topic!


----------



## ShigeruTR (Nov 14, 2008)

ShigeruTR said:
			
		

> Download
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> (:



*UPTADE*





Download


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 14, 2008)

Many of u guys are just coppying another screen and converting to this format or not and enter


----------



## tiagomartins (Nov 14, 2008)

it's my version 1.2:




how i put to download?
please im new here can you help me?


----------



## RT-9 (Nov 14, 2008)

tiagomartins said:
			
		

> it's my version 1.2:
> how i put to download?
> please im new here can you help me?



you can go to mediafire.com there you can put your skin for download
i dont know any better one but mediafire is good enough xD i use it too xD


----------



## celestiale (Nov 14, 2008)

This is my official entry:





I try to do the icon look like the picross original, Hope you like it   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Download Link: Picross EDGE

EDIT: Fixed S shadow


----------



## tiagomartins (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks and here is my new version 1.3:





download


----------



## KingDoom (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's mine (all hand drawn by me):






Download



Hope you like!


----------



## Com.Keen (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my entry:






Download


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi!! Just thought that i would post my entry!! I wanted to do a Wii themed one!

Here's a piccy (oh yeah, when the icons are selected they invert, the only one that is shown doing that is the game one):






And here is a link to the download!

Now I'm off to look at other people's entries!! I wanted to wait until today before I looked so that I could see what everyone else is entering!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 14, 2008)

*UPDATED*
First skin ever! YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Click here to download updated version 1.2


----------



## Noitora (Nov 14, 2008)

I know I'm not going to win so good luck to the others!!


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 14, 2008)

Damnit I had no time to put in my entry. Mine was gunna be a knock off of the Cyclo Menu so you could trick your friends into believing you had a Cyclo.

Oh well, It probably already exists anyways.


----------



## RT-9 (Nov 14, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I know I'm not going to win so good luck to the others!!



don't think that bad...always keep thinking positive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that's what i do


----------



## RT-9 (Nov 14, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Damnit I had no time to put in my entry. Mine was gunna be a knock off of the Cyclo Menu so you could trick your friends into believing you had a Cyclo.
> 
> Oh well, It probably already exists anyways.



well you still have time to post your entry!!!!


----------



## A-Z (Nov 14, 2008)

Whats with all of the negativness all of the sudden at the end of the day its a bit of fun and games! enjoy now please i think all the skins of greatr and have no idea who is gunna win

(vote for me hehehehe)


----------



## jp1 (Nov 14, 2008)

This is my official entry...I'm new here by the way.

EDGE GLASS 

old entry:




new official entry:







Found this kind of late so no time to really test...hope it's good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Download:

old
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=bef3e6e...2db6fb9a8902bda

new official entry: please choose edgeglass3.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=bef3e6e...2db6fb9a8902bda


----------



## Dym (Nov 14, 2008)

I made this skin in an hour or so, was in a hurry.

MOGUMOGU THE SLIDING CAT:





Download:
http://s1.qshare.com/get/670290/sliding.ca...e.skin.zip.html

I browsed through the entries and I liked the restaurant one the most. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 14, 2008)

What is the exact deadline for this cause ive done some work on mine but wont be able to finish it until after 9-10pm Mountain standard time?


----------



## xJonny (Nov 14, 2008)

14th November, Midnight GMT.

Currently it is 22:40 GMT...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope the results will be out when I wake up after sleeping in 8 hours from now


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 14, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> 14th November, Midnight GMT.
> 
> Currently it is 22:40 GMT...



Damn curse my busy week.


----------



## DrOMFG (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont know If I can still enter, here it is anyway.

Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mnylmwdntzv


----------



## WioWao (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my Entry if i can still enter. I hope i can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT EDIT: Forgot download link!!! her it is
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=b8897d0...6ccde278c41430d


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 14, 2008)

One hour to go. Here it's already midnight in Brussels.


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 14, 2008)

My entry:









Download


----------



## dice (Nov 14, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I hope the results will be out when I wake up after sleeping in 8 hours from now


you wish


----------



## k4sHmuNn1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Man i put alot of work into this. I hope theres still time as here in Eastern its 6:24 pm. Well here it is my Edge DS theme. I call it Mario Artist.







Download Link


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> http://www.2shared.com/file/4283623/1f18119a/Mario.html



The screenshot does not seem to displaying the active icons properly. IF you want to see how i imagined it you can download it.


----------



## RT-9 (Nov 14, 2008)

wow! that's a nice looking skin


----------



## ajmmii (Nov 14, 2008)

I've updated My entry. Its on page 61.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 14, 2008)

In before 12. That actually is the UPX of EDGE Skin Editor v1.2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








skin download link:
http://www.mediafire.com/?2l33mme5m9w


----------



## k4sHmuNn1 (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks romthunder your praise is just what i needed


----------



## Axess (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's my entry.

Download link: http://www.savefile.com/files/1886917


----------



## RT-9 (Nov 14, 2008)

k4sHmuNn1 said:
			
		

> thanks romthunder your praise is just what i needed



no problem k4HmuNn1


----------



## Orc (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL!








http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3752


----------



## Nens (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's my entry !






Download link : http://www.savefile.com/files/1886923


----------



## Joeshie (Nov 14, 2008)

Aww man... I didn't know the timezone for this site so after school I thought I would have at least 8 hours to work on it... I guess not T_T...

I'm almost done anyway... I assume there's 8 minutes left...


----------



## tongyan (Nov 14, 2008)

Can i have a 10 minute extension.. im almost done! >.


----------



## A-Z (Nov 14, 2008)

5 MINS DO A COUNTDOWN!


----------



## symphonic (Nov 14, 2008)

Good Luck to everyone. Here is my skin: Solar Echo

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=96d94b5...2db6fb9a8902bda

Preview: 

http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=solarechoxl9.png


----------



## dice (Nov 14, 2008)

TWO MINUTES LEFT BEFORE CLOSING

too late for a reminder? yeah I know


----------



## dice (Nov 15, 2008)

CLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSED


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's my entry!







http://www.filedropper.com/skin_1


----------



## Joeshie (Nov 15, 2008)

Here it is in it's incomplete glory.

http://www.uploading.com/files/6VU4GR0A/DSEdge_Skin.rar.html


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 15, 2008)

Competition closed!

Thanks for entering everyone and good luck!


----------

